# [Sammelthread] Fragen zu den Quests von Gothic 3



## bumi (12. Oktober 2006)

Tach auch

Ich dachte, bevor hier das Forum mit solchen Threads zugespammt wird, mach ich mal so einen auf. Hier können Fragen zu Quests gestellt werden, wenn ihr nicht weiter wisst. Wie z.b. "Wo finde ich Person xy?" oder "Wie töte ich die 4 Wildschweine?"... Also, um hier aber nicht einfach so sinnlos diesen Thread zu eröffnen, habe ich auch gleich die erste Frage, in der Hoffnung dass mir irgendjemand helfen kann...

Von den Rebellen erhält man den Auftrag sich um 2 Ork-Patroullien zu kümmern. Die eine befindet sich auf einem Bauernhof, die andere "zwischen Reddock und..." - mehr steht nicht in meiner Questlog. Nun, den Bauernhof fand ich bisher schon mal nicht. Wo ist denn der? ... Und wo ist die andere, zwischen Reddock und...?


----------



## irtool (12. Oktober 2006)

bumi am 12.10.2006 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch
> 
> Ich dachte, bevor hier das Forum mit solchen Threads zugespammt wird, mach ich mal so einen auf. Hier können Fragen zu Quests gestellt werden, wenn ihr nicht weiter wisst. Wie z.b. "Wo finde ich Person xy?" oder "Wie töte ich die 4 Wildschweine?"... Also, um hier aber nicht einfach so sinnlos diesen Thread zu eröffnen, habe ich auch gleich die erste Frage, in der Hoffnung dass mir irgendjemand helfen kann...
> 
> Von den Rebellen erhält man den Auftrag sich um 2 Ork-Patroullien zu kümmern. Die eine befindet sich auf einem Bauernhof, die andere "zwischen Reddock und..." - mehr steht nicht in meiner Questlog. Nun, den Bauernhof fand ich bisher schon mal nicht. Wo ist denn der? ... Und wo ist die andere, zwischen Reddock und...?



Howdy,

Wegbeschreibung Bauernhof: 

Du verlässt Reddock über die Treppe und gehst dann durch den Wald, hältst dich aber etwas rechts, so, dass du richtung Meer läufst. 
Nach einer Weile solltest du nach unten schauen können und den Bauernhof sehen.
Alternativ kannst du die Trippe auch hochsteigen, einmal nach Rechts drehen und bis zum weg laufen.  Dort wieder links entlang und du solltest den Bauernhof eigentlich bald sehen. (Dort stehen diverse Orks und ein Schmied herum).

Die andere Patroullie ist zwischen Reddock und dem Dorf wo man zuerst war. 
Es sollte reichen, wenn du die Treppe von Reddock hinauf steigst, und erstmal links um den Graben herum dort hochläufst wo du vorher vermutlich die Wildscheine getötet hast, damit die Arbeiter wieder ihr Sägewerk benutzen können.
Dort sollte es reichen, wenn du weiter geradeaus läufst, und die Stelle suchst, wo 4 Orks um ein Feuer herumsitzen. (Links bzw. rechts von ihnen ist auch die Ruine eines Hauses. 

Ich hoffe das hilft dir.

Nun meine Frage:

Weiß zufällig schon jemand, wo die Höhle dieses Banditenführes und seiner Bande ist, den man für den Ork in Kap Dun finden soll, da er unter anderem 3 Pakete geklaut hat?
Wäre sehr hilfreich :>

Mfg


----------



## kingston (12. Oktober 2006)

Gute Idee mit dem Sammelthread. Aber bitte vielleicht auch hier, wie auch bei Oblivion, den Namen Bzw Thema der Quest in die Überschrift schreiben, damit man sie dann leichter findet. Nur so als Vorschlag.


----------



## mmcc0810 (13. Oktober 2006)

*irrtum*


----------



## bumi (13. Oktober 2006)

irtool am 12.10.2006 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß zufällig schon jemand, wo die Höhle dieses Banditenführes und seiner Bande ist, den man für den Ork in Kap Dun finden soll, da er unter anderem 3 Pakete geklaut hat?
> Wäre sehr hilfreich :>
> 
> Mfg


Hab noch nicht explizit danach gesucht, glaube aber dass sich das Versteck in unmittelbarer Nähe des Dorfes befindet. Bedenke dass er ein Sklave ist, vielleicht findest du ihn ja bei der Arbeit, oder ähnliches...


----------



## WeberSebastian (13. Oktober 2006)

Wer Hilfestellungen braucht, darf sich auf die kommende PC Games Extended 12/06 freuen, dort haben wir den kompletten Lösungsweg der Rebellen am Start...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (13. Oktober 2006)

Gibt es was zeitkritisches in gothic 3 oder kann ich weiterhin zum Lebenpunkteauffüllen ein Nickerchen machen?
Momentan ist schon die dritte Woche angebrochen (Tag 21) und ich bin immer noch im Reddock-Ardea-Kap Dun-Dreick unterwegs...


----------



## Moemo (13. Oktober 2006)

irtool am 12.10.2006 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun meine Frage:
> 
> Weiß zufällig schon jemand, wo die Höhle dieses Banditenführes und seiner Bande ist, den man für den Ork in Kap Dun finden soll, da er unter anderem 3 Pakete geklaut hat?
> Wäre sehr hilfreich :>
> ...




Die Höhle ist in der Nähe der Ork-Pat am Lagerfeuer, südlich von Vengard in diesem Graben, nördlich der Wildschweine und auch in der Nähe dieser Lampenöl-Quest. Aber nicht sicher ob die Angaben stimmen, hab den Kompass so nicht im Kopf^^


----------



## Dexter (13. Oktober 2006)

Bug oder braucht man nur Glück?  Soll Fleisch von den scheuen Hirschen besorgen, abgesehen das Sie wirklich scheu sind     haben die immer nur normales Fleisch.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (13. Oktober 2006)

(Spoilergefahr)

1. In Kap Dun habe ich für den "Dieb" Serpok(?) drei Goldkelche 'verschwinden' lassen. Anschliessend kann man bei ihm Diebetalente lernen. Er meinte, ich soll nach Ardea gehen, weil dort ebenfalls jemand ist, der ein Dieb ist.
Allerdings finde ich in Ardea niemanden, der sowas kann bzw mir Aufträge gibt. Wer ist das dort??

2. Wie gehts jetzt weiter?
Ich bin in Kap Dun bei den Orks angesehen und könnte nun das Rebellenlager Reddock für sie vernichten - das will ich aber nicht.
Auch könnte ich mit dem gefangenen Paladin Wenzel nun Kap Dun von den Orks und deren Söldnern befreien - das klappt aber nicht:
Wenzel wird umgehauen und ich bin als Wildschweintöter noch lange nicht dazu in der Lage, es mit 7+ Gegnern geichzeitig aufzunehmen. Geht also auch nicht.

Nach Vengard kann ich auch nicht,weil da Unmengen von Orks rundherumstehen...

Wohin? Wie gehts weiter?
Hab nur noch den Finde Xardas und den Feuerkelche-Quest im Log (Stufe 11).


----------



## Dexter (13. Oktober 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 13.10.2006 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> (Spoilergefahr)
> 
> 1. In Kap Dun habe ich für den "Dieb" Serpok(?) drei Goldkelche 'verschwinden' lassen. Anschliessend kann man bei ihm Diebetalente lernen. Er meinte, ich soll nach Ardea gehen, weil dort ebenfalls jemand ist, der ein Dieb ist.
> Allerdings finde ich in Ardea niemanden, der sowas kann bzw mir Aufträge gibt. Wer ist das dort??



ich habe noch nicht mal die Waren von dem Orc Händler gefunden und ins Haus vom Boss (da sind doch die 3 Kelche? ) komme ich auch noch nicht


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (13. Oktober 2006)

Dexter am 13.10.2006 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe noch nicht mal die Waren von dem Orc Händler gefunden und ins Haus vom Boss (da sind doch die 3 Kelche? ) komme ich auch noch nicht


Die Kisten hatte ich irgendwie schon zu dem Zeitpunkt, habe ich vmtl in einem der kleinen Banditencamps (1x Feuerstelle, 3-5x Bandit) gefunden. *unsicher*


----------



## Dexter (13. Oktober 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 13.10.2006 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Dexter am 13.10.2006 15:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



habe paar lager ausgehoben, aber noch keine Kisten

wie komme ich denn an die Kelche?

Zu Hauptstadt sollst du nicht, sagt einem aber auch der Jägerlehrer der dort in der Nähe sein Lager hat. Warst du denn schon in Montera?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (13. Oktober 2006)

Dexter am 13.10.2006 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 13.10.2006 16:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Kelche sind in dem Gebäude, vor dem der Questgeber steht (Urkrass oder wie der krasse Typ heisst *g*). 
Den anderen Eingang nehmen und schleichend alles leerräumen... (Kelche stehen dort herum)



> Zu Hauptstadt sollst du nicht, sagt einem aber auch der Jägerlehrer der dort in der Nähe sein Lager hat. Warst du denn schon in Montera?


Hmm, nein.


----------



## musclecar (13. Oktober 2006)

ich hab da auch eine frage wegen den 3 kisten für den urkass oder wie der heißt:
hab mit dem jäger chris gesprochen der in diesem steinkreis haust und der hat mir gesagt die räuberhöhle wo ognat ist wäre nordwestlich,hab sie auch dann gefunden und bin reingegangen hab zwar ein paar truhen gefunden aber nicht wie von urkass und ein paar oöllämpen kästchen wenn ich aber weiter in die höjle reinegehe kommen da 30 banditen auf mich zu,die kann ich doch nicht alle alleine besiegen selber mit hilfe von cyrus pack ich das net,was soll ich denn jetzt machen???


----------



## Muehlenbichl (13. Oktober 2006)

musclecar am 13.10.2006 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab da auch eine frage wegen den 3 kisten für den urkass oder wie der heißt:
> hab mit dem jäger chris gesprochen der in diesem steinkreis haust und der hat mir gesagt die räuberhöhle wo ognat ist wäre nordwestlich,hab sie auch dann gefunden und bin reingegangen hab zwar ein paar truhen gefunden aber nicht wie von urkass und ein paar oöllämpen kästchen wenn ich aber weiter in die höjle reinegehe kommen da 30 banditen auf mich zu,die kann ich doch nicht alle alleine besiegen selber mit hilfe von cyrus pack ich das net,was soll ich denn jetzt machen???



Die 3 Kisten gibt es nicht bei den Nanditen in der Höhle, dazu müsst ihr am Strand spazieren gehen,bis ihr auf eine Feuerstelle mit 3 Banditen treft. Dort befinden sich die Kisten.

Gruß

Muehlenbichl

Edit: Spoiler


Spoiler



Die Feuerstelle ist so ziemlich in der Mitte wo son kleiner Hügel den Strand kreuzt


----------



## Muehlenbichl (13. Oktober 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 13.10.2006 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> (Spoilergefahr)
> 
> 
> 2. Wie gehts jetzt weiter?
> ...



Hast Du Verbindung mit dem Kontaktmann der Rebellen in Kap Dun aufgenommen? Er meinte sobald es losgeht würden er und andere beim Kampf gegen die Orks helfen.

Gruß

Muehlenbichl

Edit: Spoiler: 



Spoiler



Der KOntaktmann ist der der die Schweinescheiße schippen muß.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (13. Oktober 2006)

Muehlenbichl am 13.10.2006 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 13.10.2006 15:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sobald der Kampf mit dem Paladin an meiner Seite losgeht, stürmen alle Orks und Söldner ins Haus. Der Kampf dauert so 5 bis 10 Sekunden, dann ists vorbei. Da hilft mir niemand sonst das zu überleben.


----------



## musclecar (13. Oktober 2006)

hast du dem rebell mit dem du in kap dün sprechen sollst auch die drei waffenbündel besorgt??


----------



## Moemo (13. Oktober 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 13.10.2006 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> (Spoilergefahr)
> 
> 1. In Kap Dun habe ich für den "Dieb" Serpok(?) drei Goldkelche 'verschwinden' lassen. Anschliessend kann man bei ihm Diebetalente lernen. Er meinte, ich soll nach Ardea gehen, weil dort ebenfalls jemand ist, der ein Dieb ist.
> Allerdings finde ich in Ardea niemanden, der sowas kann bzw mir Aufträge gibt. Wer ist das dort??



Normalerweise muss man für Serok zu diesem Leuchtturm an der Küste vor Ardea um dort das Gold vonJack zu stehlen, welches er von den Rebellen bekommen hat.


----------



## Dexter (13. Oktober 2006)

musclecar am 13.10.2006 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du dem rebell mit dem du in kap dün sprechen sollst auch die drei waffenbündel besorgt??



wo bekommt man die denn her?


----------



## Moemo (13. Oktober 2006)

Dexter am 13.10.2006 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> musclecar am 13.10.2006 17:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Waffenbündel findest du in Kap Dun selbst, die zwei anderen findest du in einer Höhle unterhalb von Kap Dun bei Goblins, an der Küste geht ein Weg zur Höhle, aber den letzten Eingang nehmen (Ist der Eingang mit den 3 Lurkern vorne dran).


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (13. Oktober 2006)

musclecar am 13.10.2006 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du dem rebell mit dem du in kap dün sprechen sollst auch die drei waffenbündel besorgt??


Ja.


----------



## musclecar (13. Oktober 2006)

man kriegt die waffenbündel auch auf dem bauernhof wo die orks sind


----------



## Muehlenbichl (13. Oktober 2006)

Sobald der Kampf mit dem Paladin an meiner Seite losgeht, stürmen alle Orks und Söldner ins Haus. Der Kampf dauert so 5 bis 10 Sekunden, dann ists vorbei. Da hilft mir niemand sonst das zu überleben. [/quote]

Also habe das jetzt mal ausprobiert und mir zur Verstärkung noch jmd. aus dem Rebllenlager mitgenommen, kannste aber vergessen der kippt zu schnell aus den Latschen. Hab mich einfach in die hinterste Ecke des Raumes verkrochen und den Paladin machen lassen, der hat dann klar Schiff gemacht. Ab und zu kam mal einer zu mir den musste dann halt besiegen aber stürme nicht mit den Paladin rauß!

Das mit den Waffenbündel hatte ich ganz vergessen. Bringt das denn was, also kämpfen die dann mit? Falls nicht überlege ich mir nochmal ob ich die Teile wirklich besorge.

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (13. Oktober 2006)

Muehlenbichl am 13.10.2006 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Also habe das jetzt mal ausprobiert und mir zur Verstärkung noch jmd. aus dem Rebllenlager mitgenommen, kannste aber vergessen der kippt zu schnell aus den Latschen. Hab mich einfach in die hinterste Ecke des Raumes verkrochen und den Paladin machen lassen, der hat dann klar Schiff gemacht. Ab und zu kam mal einer zu mir den musste dann halt besiegen aber stürme nicht mit den Paladin rauß!


Hab ich auch schon probiert, aber dann stirbt der Pala immer vor mir und danach erst ich.



> Das mit den Waffenbündel hatte ich ganz vergessen. Bringt das denn was, also kämpfen die dann mit? Falls nicht überlege ich mir nochmal ob ich die Teile wirklich besorge.


Das weiss ich ja nicht. Sobald der Kampf beginnt, habe ich das Haus noch nie lebend verlassen können.
So siehts aus, wenn ich in den Nebenraum gehe: http://mitglied.lycos.de/bratworscht/bilder/g3_kapdun.jpg
Und wenn ich den Pala machen lasse, sterbe ich im Raum, wo der Pala gefangen gehalten wurde und er liegt irgendwo draussen. Echte Gegenwehr kann ich da nicht leisten, weil die Leuts immer in einem Rudel ins Haus kommen. Null Chance.


----------



## irtool (13. Oktober 2006)

Muehlenbichl am 13.10.2006 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Sobald der Kampf mit dem Paladin an meiner Seite losgeht, stürmen alle Orks und Söldner ins Haus. Der Kampf dauert so 5 bis 10 Sekunden, dann ists vorbei. Da hilft mir niemand sonst das zu überleben.



Also habe das jetzt mal ausprobiert und mir zur Verstärkung noch jmd. aus dem Rebllenlager mitgenommen, kannste aber vergessen der kippt zu schnell aus den Latschen. Hab mich einfach in die hinterste Ecke des Raumes verkrochen und den Paladin machen lassen, der hat dann klar Schiff gemacht. Ab und zu kam mal einer zu mir den musste dann halt besiegen aber stürme nicht mit den Paladin rauß!

Das mit den Waffenbündel hatte ich ganz vergessen. Bringt das denn was, also kämpfen die dann mit? Falls nicht überlege ich mir nochmal ob ich die Teile wirklich besorge.

Gruß

Muehlenbichl [/quote]

Nö, da hilft niemand mit von den Sklaven. Zumindest hat es gerade keiner getan als ich das mal erledigt habe, und vorher dem Phill die 3 Waffenbündel gegeben habe.
Allerdings waren die Orks etc. nun aber kein großes Problem mit Level 15 und diesem Flammenschwert welches ich vorher bei Urkrass erworben habe.


----------



## Dexter (13. Oktober 2006)

2 Waffenbündel liegen ja bei den 3 gestohlenden Kisten von dem Orkhändler und das die KI so blöd ist das man so einfach Zeug im Laden klauen kann obwohl der Händler drin steht konnte ich ja nicht ahnen.

Wie starte ich aber jetzt den Aufstand? Zum Pala komme ich nicht friedlich rein und ansprechen kann ich niemanden.


----------



## irtool (13. Oktober 2006)

Dexter am 13.10.2006 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> 2 Waffenbündel liegen ja bei den 3 gestohlenden Kisten von dem Orkhändler und das die KI so blöd ist das man so einfach Zeug im Laden klauen kann obwohl der Händler drin steht konnte ich ja nicht ahnen.
> 
> Wie starte ich aber jetzt den Aufstand? Zum Pala komme ich nicht friedlich rein und ansprechen kann ich niemanden.



Hast Du schon das Banditenlager ausgeräumt und den Anführer getötet? 

Wenn nein, solltest du das mal tun, da es auch eine Quests des Orksöldner-Führers in Kap-Dun ist.

Wenn das erledigt ist, sollten die Orks dir eigentlich vertrauen und Du kannst unter anderem zu ihrem Führer und auch zu dem Paladin.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (13. Oktober 2006)

Dexter am 13.10.2006 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> 2 Waffenbündel liegen ja bei den 3 gestohlenden Kisten von dem Orkhändler und das die KI so blöd ist das man so einfach Zeug im Laden klauen kann obwohl der Händler drin steht konnte ich ja nicht ahnen.
> 
> Wie starte ich aber jetzt den Aufstand? Zum Pala komme ich nicht friedlich rein und ansprechen kann ich niemanden.



Du mußt dir erst einen guten Ruf bei den Orks erwerben, über 75 glaube. Dann musst Du mit dem Orkboss reden der gibt Dir dann die Erlaubnis mit dem Pala zu sprechen.

Gruß

Muehlenbichl

Edit: irtol war schneller


----------



## Muehlenbichl (13. Oktober 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 13.10.2006 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Das weiss ich ja nicht. Sobald der Kampf beginnt, habe ich das Haus noch nie lebend verlassen können.
> So siehts aus, wenn ich in den Nebenraum gehe: http://mitglied.lycos.de/bratworscht/bilder/g3_kapdun.jpg
> Und wenn ich den Pala machen lasse, sterbe ich im Raum, wo der Pala gefangen gehalten wurde und er liegt irgendwo draussen. Echte Gegenwehr kann ich da nicht leisten, weil die Leuts immer in einem Rudel ins Haus kommen. Null Chance.



Hmm welchen lvl hast Du denn? Bei mir kommen höchstens mal 3 max 4 Leute in den Raum aber nie gleichzeitig, die sind dann eigentlich kein Prob. Der Pala macht den Rest auch immer frisch, ist noch nie gestorben. Versuch vlt wirklich mal noch nen bissel zu leveln, habs jetzt mehrmals so ausprobiert und klappte immer (Orkschlächter als Schwert).


----------



## musclecar (13. Oktober 2006)

mal ne frage:wo habt denn ihr dieses flammenschwert oder wie das heißt her?
ich hab zwar in der arena gewonnen und bin champion hab aber nur so ein zweihänder bekommen der 75 schaden hat

und ne andere frage:hat jetzt nicht direkt was mit einem quest zu tun
wie kann man rohstahl erhitzen?geh zwar immer an den feueroffen wo die schmiede sind hin und hab auch rohstahl im inventar und 21 fertigkeitspunkte im schmieden aber ich kann beim offen nichts auswäheln also da erscheint nicht einmal der name vom offen


----------



## irtool (13. Oktober 2006)

musclecar am 13.10.2006 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne frage:wo habt denn ihr dieses flammenschwert oder wie das heißt her?
> ich hab zwar in der arena gewonnen und bin champion hab aber nur so ein zweihänder bekommen der 75 schaden hat
> 
> und ne andere frage:hat jetzt nicht direkt was mit einem quest zu tun
> wie kann man rohstahl erhitzen?geh zwar immer an den feueroffen wo die schmiede sind hin und hab auch rohstahl im inventar und 21 fertigkeitspunkte im schmieden aber ich kann beim offen nichts auswäheln also da erscheint nicht einmal der name vom offen




Das Schwert konnte ich für 1000 Goldstücke bei Urkrass in Kap-Dun erwerben, nachdem ich ihm seine 3 Kisten zurückgebracht hatte.

Zu dem Schmiedevorgang kann ich nichts sagen, da ich das noch nicht ausprobiert habe.

Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass beispielsweise Feuerstellen zum braten von Fleisch auch nicht irgendwie hervorgehoben werden - man stellt sich lediglich davor und benutzt die linke Maustaste.
Vllt ist das beim Schmiedeofen ja auch so?

Mfg


----------



## Muehlenbichl (13. Oktober 2006)

Wollts nur kurz erwähnen: In Ukrass' Laden kann man neben den Kelchen und Waffenbündeln auch einen Teleportstein klauen. Könnte einem später ne Menge Latscherei ersparen.

Gruss

Muehlenbichl


----------



## Dexter (13. Oktober 2006)

musclecar am 13.10.2006 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne frage:wo habt denn ihr dieses flammenschwert oder wie das heißt her?
> ich hab zwar in der arena gewonnen und bin champion hab aber nur so ein zweihänder bekommen der 75 schaden hat



wenn du den Schmied fürs Rebellenlager besorgt hast, kannst du es bei ihm kaufen


----------



## Dexter (13. Oktober 2006)

irtool am 13.10.2006 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Dexter am 13.10.2006 19:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so kommt man nur auf 65%, es sei denn man mach den Quest mit der Sklavenjagd, den ich aber abgeleht habe. Mit Arenakämpfen bekommt man ja auch Ruf und so habe ich die 75% dann doch erreicht.

Jetzt habe immer noch das Problem mit den scheuen Rehen, ich finde keine mehr und soll ja "Fleisch von scheuen Rehen" besorgen.

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand die Drachen besiegt?


----------



## Dexter (13. Oktober 2006)

Muehlenbichl am 13.10.2006 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollts nur kurz erwähnen: In Ukrass' Laden kann man neben den Kelchen und Waffenbündeln auch einen Teleportstein klauen. Könnte einem später ne Menge Latscherei ersparen.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Muehlenbichl



für jeden Ort gibt es einen Stein, selbst für für die Untotenfestung.


----------



## irtool (13. Oktober 2006)

Dexter am 13.10.2006 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> so kommt man nur auf 65%, es sei denn man mach den Quest mit der Sklavenjagd, den ich aber abgeleht habe. Mit Arenakämpfen bekommt man ja auch Ruf und so habe ich die 75% dann doch erreicht.
> 
> Jetzt habe immer noch das Problem mit den scheuen Rehen, ich finde keine mehr und soll ja "Fleisch von scheuen Rehen" besorgen.
> 
> Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand die Drachen besiegt?




Die beiden Drachen hab ich mir heute geschnappt. Aber welche Quest mit den scheuen Rehen meinst du?


----------



## rengaru (13. Oktober 2006)

mal was ganz andres, wo genau gibts überall hungrige wölfe? habe jetzt die vor kap dun alle getötet, bin auch einmal ganz rum gegangen, nur den strand hab ihc nohc nicht besucht, weil ich nicht glaube, dass es dort wölfe gibt. also ist das nur ein blöder bug der mir so ziemlich alles verbaut oder wie?


----------



## musclecar (13. Oktober 2006)

ich schätz mal das quest vom jäger chris der will fleisch von scheuehn rehen aber wenn ich die töte haben die nur normnales fleisch

mal ne frage:wird bei euch optis der rebbelführer bei martan oder wie das heißt auch von einem wildschwein getötet?weil da tötet den dauernd ein wildschwein und ich komm mit d em aufstand nicht weiter


----------



## Dexter (13. Oktober 2006)

irtool am 13.10.2006 22:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Dexter am 13.10.2006 22:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mit welchen level?

in der Nähe von der Haupstadt ist ein Steinkreis und der Jäger will bevor er uns was lehrt das Fleisch von den scheuen Hirschen haben, bis jetzt hatten aber alle nur normales Fleisch und jetzt finde ich keine mehr, habe sogar schon die Orcs da in der Gegend ausgerottet in der Hoffnung das es da noch welche gibt    


gibt es igendwo eine bessere neutrale Rüstung und wo kann ich Rezepte kaufen?


----------



## nfrimmel (13. Oktober 2006)

ich stecke bei der quest wo man für den dieb die 3 kelche klauen soll. hab zwar die 3 kelche im inventar, die quest wird im log aber unter "fehlgeschlagen" oder so geführt, und wenn ich den kerl anreden will sagt er nur sowas wie "lass mich in ruhe", jedenfalls kann ich ihm die kelche nicht geben  weiß da einer weiter?


----------



## irtool (13. Oktober 2006)

Dexter am 13.10.2006 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> irtool am 13.10.2006 22:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit Level 17 oder 18. Bin jetzt Level 20. Allerdings hatte ich beim ersten auch das Glück, dass er immer nur die Holzplatten traf auf denen ich stand (über ihm).

Rezepte hat glaube ich z.B. das Assasinen-Dickerchen in Adena (Wirtshaus). Zur Rüstung kann ich nichts sagen, genau so wenig zur Quest mit den Hirschen, wobei ich jetzt wenigstens weiß welche du meinst. Habe die selbst aber noch nicht erledigt.

btw.: Ich habe am Anfang keine Karte erworben, und nun weiß ich nicht mehr welcher Händler die hatte *g* Weiß hier noch jemand wo man eine Karte herbekommt? 



> ich stecke bei der quest wo man für den dieb die 3 kelche klauen soll. hab zwar die 3 kelche im inventar, die quest wird im log aber unter "fehlgeschlagen" oder so geführt, und wenn ich den kerl anreden will sagt er nur sowas wie "lass mich in ruhe", jedenfalls kann ich ihm die kelche nicht geben   weiß da einer weiter?



Wurdest du vllt. von Urkrass entdeckt? (weiß nicht ob das möglich ist, das es beim ersten Mal direkt geklappt hat, aber könnte ja sein). 
Wenn ja: Hast du noch einen Speicherpunkt der davor liegt, auf den du zurückgreifen kannst?


----------



## gothic3mezger (13. Oktober 2006)

wo ist dieser blöde Ortega, der anführer der Banditen? Ich habe seine Höhle komplettt ausgeräumt, nur Ortega selbst ist nicht das! Wo ist der ?


----------



## irtool (14. Oktober 2006)

gothic3mezger am 13.10.2006 23:53 schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist dieser blöde Ortega, der anführer der Banditen? Ich habe seine Höhle komplettt ausgeräumt, nur Ortega selbst ist nicht das! Wo ist der ?




Bist du sicher, dass du die richtige Höhle erwischt hast?

Es müsste eine ziemlich große gewesen sein. Vor dem Eingang 2 Wachen, und innen drin auch einige Leute.  
In der oberen Ebene müsste Ortega gewesen sein. Dort steht auch ein Thron rum, diverse Stühle, Kisten etc.

In der Höhle solltest du auch 5 Lampenöl Kisten finden.


----------



## BunGEe (14. Oktober 2006)

rengaru am 13.10.2006 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> mal was ganz andres, wo genau gibts überall hungrige wölfe? habe jetzt die vor kap dun alle getötet, bin auch einmal ganz rum gegangen, nur den strand hab ihc nohc nicht besucht, weil ich nicht glaube, dass es dort wölfe gibt. also ist das nur ein blöder bug der mir so ziemlich alles verbaut oder wie?


Am Strand sind keine Wölfe. Wenn du alle erledigt hast, dann bekommste ne entsprechende Meldung. Da wo der entflohene Sklave steht, sind auch noch welche. Etwas den Hang rauf und dann rechts halten. Da sind 3 Wölfe. Ansonsten halt vor der Stand links und rechts vom Weg bis zur Hälfte des Weges zum Bauernhof.


----------



## gothic3mezger (14. Oktober 2006)

irtool am 14.10.2006 00:03 schrieb:
			
		

> gothic3mezger am 13.10.2006 23:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja es war exakt diese Höhle, ich habe auch die lampenöl Kisten Quest abgeschlossen.
Nur der scheiss Ortega is nicht da   
Scheint wohl ein weiterer Quest Bug zu sein
Schade, so schaffe ich keine 75 ruf mehr in Kabun


----------



## Pizzza22 (14. Oktober 2006)

Wo ist dies Höhle? Ich finde die net  trotz ungefährer Beschreibung am Anfang des Threads 

edit: also die Goblinhöhle habe ich gefunden und ausgerottet^^


----------



## BunGEe (14. Oktober 2006)

Pizzza22 am 14.10.2006 00:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist dies Höhle? Ich finde die net  trotz ungefährer Beschreibung am Anfang des Threads
> 
> edit: also die Goblinhöhle habe ich gefunden und ausgerottet^^


Hehe die hab ich auch grad ausgelöscht, aber die Banditenhöhle suche ich auch.


----------



## Moemo (14. Oktober 2006)

_Hab jetzt extra 70 000 Gold zusammen gespart für diese Rüstung um am Ende zu erfahren, dass ich 50% Ruf bei der jeweiligen Fraktion brauch...   _


Von welcher Höhle sprecht ihr gerade?


----------



## BunGEe (14. Oktober 2006)

Moemo am 14.10.2006 01:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Von welcher Höhle sprecht ihr gerade?


In der sich Ortega und das Lampenöl befindet.


----------



## HanFred (14. Oktober 2006)

BunGEe am 14.10.2006 02:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Moemo am 14.10.2006 01:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



vom anfangskaff aus nach nordwesten dem weg entlang. an der orkpatrouille und dem abgebrannten haus vorbei, links an der senke vorbeigehen, dann sollte man von weitem eine felswand sehen. und da ist etwas weiter nördlich dann der eingang. hab mich dusselig gesucht.



edit: im WOG-forum gibt's ne bebilderte wegbeschreibung.


----------



## Cowland (14. Oktober 2006)

alsooo der bauernhof ist eig. voll easy zu finden du gehst einfach von reedock aus nach sw und da ist der schon tipp orks gleich abstechen und den schmied mitnehmen die zweite patrouille ist die reinste verarschung in der nähe der küste pfüüüüüüühhhhh die ist oben auf dem berg. wenn du die vier wildschweine gemetzelt hast einfach noch weiter hoch.


----------



## Cowland (14. Oktober 2006)

Dexter am 13.10.2006 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 13.10.2006 15:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der kerle mit dem gold ist im leuchtturm wenn du auf der anderen seite von ardea rausgehst einfach ansprechen und nicht den fehler wie ich machen und alles klauen


----------



## Cowland (14. Oktober 2006)

irtool am 13.10.2006 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Dexter am 13.10.2006 22:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich bin level 29 und latsch gerad in die wüste.
wart ihr schon bei könig????


----------



## BunGEe (14. Oktober 2006)

HanFred am 14.10.2006 02:13 schrieb:
			
		

> BunGEe am 14.10.2006 02:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah danke habs jetzt endlich gefunden.


----------



## Cowland (14. Oktober 2006)

BunGEe am 14.10.2006 02:44 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 14.10.2006 02:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sezht schön welche stufe bist du???


----------



## Dexter (14. Oktober 2006)

Worldkarte hat fast jeder Händler, die fällt aber beim Boss im Startdorf. 

Habe bis jetzt erst ein Kochrezept bei den Händlern gesehen und das war das von den Fleischwanzen.


----------



## Andy19 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Reddock*

Hallo, ich wollte mir in Reddock die schwere Rebellenrüstung kaufen, aber ich erfülle angeblich nicht die Vorraussetzung. Es wird angezeigt, dass ich einen Ruf von mindestens 25% brauche, aber auf der dieser Questkarte steht ich habe schon einen Ruf von über 60. Geld hab ich natürlich.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (14. Oktober 2006)

Morgen Com,

wäre nett wenn ihr mir mal kurz helfen könntet hab da 2 Probs:
1. Ich kann das Buch nicht mehr lassen welches beim Ork-Boss in Kap Dun stand nachdem ich ihn getötet habe, jetzt fehlt mir das alte Wissen   Ist das bei noch jmd. auch so gewesen?

2. Wo habt ihr alle nur die ganzen Moneten für die Rüstungen her?? Bin lvl 10 und hab grade mal 1000 Gold, was sammelt und verkauft ihr denn?

Thx schonmal

Muehlenbichl


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (14. Oktober 2006)

Muehlenbichl am 14.10.2006 07:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen Com,
> 
> wäre nett wenn ihr mir mal kurz helfen könntet hab da 2 Probs:
> 1. Ich kann das Buch nicht mehr lassen welches beim Ork-Boss in Kap Dun stand nachdem ich ihn getötet habe, jetzt fehlt mir das alte Wissen   Ist das bei noch jmd. auch so gewesen?


Ka, bei mir lebt der Ork-Boss ja noch(wie du weisst *gg*).



> 2. Wo habt ihr alle nur die ganzen Moneten für die Rüstungen her?? Bin lvl 10 und hab grade mal 1000 Gold, was sammelt und verkauft ihr denn?


Hmm.
Vor Level 10 hatte ich schonmal fast 10000 Gold und habs dann für _Ausrüstung_ (Flammenschwert, Lederrüstung, Schutzringe) und _Training_ (Stärke=150, Schwertexperte, Geschicklichkeit äh Jagdgeschick, Felle, Zähne nehmen) ausgegeben. Und eine Menge Pfeile habe ich mir gekauft bzw kaufen müssen, weil ich im Nahkampf nichts reisse...
Bin jetzt Stufe 14 und hab wieder knapp 9000 Gold. *g*

Stellen mit etwas Gold:


Spoiler



1. Bei Ardea zum Strand (wo Lester war) und dort an der Küste Richtung Hauptstadt Vangard. In der Klippe ist eine Goblinhöhle.
2. "Unter" Kap Dun gibts ein Höhlensystem mit Goblins, Minecrawlern, Ogern und zwei Drachen. Dank der KI (Künstliche Idiotie) kann man alle mit dem Bogen über ihren eigenen Haufen schiessen. Das Gold der Drachen kann man auch einfach so nehmen ohne sie bekämpfen zu müssen...


Das meiste GOld kommt aber schlicht daher, dass man Gegner umnietet und ihnen ihre Sachen wegnimmt (die ja nicht mehr benötigen). Orkwaffen sind merkwürdigerweise besonderswertvoll.
Der Skill "Rausreden" ist ganz brauchbar: Erst etwas Ruf in einem Kaff sammeln und wenn dir alle vertrauen, räumst du ihre Häuser leer. Anschliessend "Ich wars nicht, ehrlich! :pfeiff: ".


----------



## HanFred (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Reddock*



			
				Andy19 am 14.10.2006 07:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich wollte mir in Reddock die schwere Rebellenrüstung kaufen, aber ich erfülle angeblich nicht die Vorraussetzung. Es wird angezeigt, dass ich einen Ruf von mindestens 25% brauche, aber auf der dieser Questkarte steht ich habe schon einen Ruf von über 60. Geld hab ich natürlich.


brauchst du für die schwere nicht sogar 50% ruf?
ok, hier wird jetzt unterschieden. du hast einen ruf in reddock (ich hab glaub 80, aber dein ruf bei den rebellen ist ein anderer wert. der ist bei mir gerade mal auf 11 oder 12%.


edit: viel gold gibt's auch 



Spoiler



bei der säuberung von Gotha, da liegen so ungefähr 5000 gold rum


.

edit2: beim könig war ich schon kurz, soll ich damit besser noch warten? gibt's kapitel oder sowas im game?


----------



## musclecar (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Reddock*

jo ich bin auch schon beim könig und war noch gar net bei lester weiß gar net wo ich den suchen soll und jetzt muss ich mich durch orkreihen schlagen(wie ich das hasse
 )

ich hatte bereits in reddoch 33000 gold und als inch in montera ankam war alles weg,was soll der sche**
hat mich voll angekotzt,wieder so ein dummer bug


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (14. Oktober 2006)

Montera:
Wo sind die Wölfe, die den Viehhof bedrohen??
Wo sind die Getreidediebe, die den anderen Hof ausrauben??

Hab auf der Suche Skelette, Trolle, Warge und sonstwas getroffen, aber nichts, was ich zu finden gehoft habe...


----------



## Dexter (14. Oktober 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 14.10.2006 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Montera:
> Wo sind die Wölfe, die den Viehhof bedrohen??
> Wo sind die Getreidediebe, die den anderen Hof ausrauben??
> 
> Hab auf der Suche Skelette, Trolle, Warge und sonstwas getroffen, aber nichts, was ich zu finden gehoft habe...



die Wölfe waren in einer Höhle in der Nähe vom anderem Tor und Getreidediebe sind auf der anderen Straßenseite (an dem gebirge lang laufen) 


Wie befreie ich Montera? Habe den Auftrag den Boss zu killen, was nicht viel bring da ich danach tot bin.


----------



## craven77 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Korndiebe*

Moin, ich hab mich mal bis  Montera durchgeschlagen! Nun soll ich Korndiebe suchen und vernichten! Leider finde ich sie nicht! Kann mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen?

(Sorry das der doppelt ist, bis ich getippt und geschrieben hatte, hattest du den auch schon gesetzt  Zocken und schreiben gleichzeit geht nicht   )


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (14. Oktober 2006)

Dexter am 14.10.2006 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 14.10.2006 12:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Äh, geht das mit den Wölfen was genauer? "Anderes Tor/eine Höhle"??
Bin mittlerweile bis Gothar und finde nur Standard-Wölfe.


----------



## Dexter (14. Oktober 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 14.10.2006 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Dexter am 14.10.2006 12:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gothar ist ja aus den Westtor raus, die Wölfe sind aber Richtung Dominik (da wo man die Pacht eintreiben soll)


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (14. Oktober 2006)

Dexter am 14.10.2006 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Gothar ist ja aus den Westtor raus, die Wölfe sind aber Richtung Dominik (da wo man die Pacht eintreiben soll)


Danke, beide Quests erledigt.

Was fang ich jetzt mit Dans Sklaven an (Arenagewinn)? Der sagt nur weiterhin seinen Standardsatz "Geh weg, sonst bekommen wir beide noch Ärger.".


----------



## craven77 (14. Oktober 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 14.10.2006 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Dexter am 14.10.2006 13:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den musst du abgeben, in der nähe des Hauses vom Söldnerboss gibt es ein Gebäude wo du in den 2ten Stock kannst über eine aussentreppe. Dort gib ihn ab. Dann musst du noch einen sklaven abkaufen!

Ich finde noch immer nicht die Korndiebe. Geht es bitte etwas genauer? Und wo muss ich die PAcht eintreiben?

Danke


----------



## Muehlenbichl (14. Oktober 2006)

craven77 am 14.10.2006 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 14.10.2006 15:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi thx erstmal für die Tipps, auf das alte Wissen werde ich wohl verzichten müssen  

Korndiebe: Stell Dir vor Du verlässt Montera und gehst Richtung Mühle. In Höhe der Mühle biegts Du links in den Wald ab und gehts immer gradeaus (dauert nicht lang). Irgendwann ist links von dir eine kleine anhöhe mit Snappern und rechts eine Steilwand. Von da an nur noch kurz gradeaus und Du siehst schon das kleine Lager der Korndiebe (vorsicht sind recht viele). .  Wenn du einen hölzernen Turm siehst bist du zwar auf der richtigen Höhe aber beim laufen durch den Wald zu sehr nach links abgedriftet. Ich weiß das klingt umständlich aber ich hoffe es hilft  

Pacht: Geh durch den Ausgang von Montera wo das ganze Geröll rumliegt und folge dem Pfad dauert auch hier nicht lange und Du siehst ein Haus mit 2 Sklaven und einen Söldner. Bei dem musst Du die Pacht eintreiben. Vorsicht: Auf dem Weg dorthin kommst du an einem großen Banditenlager vorbei.

Mal ne Frage an Leute die Montera schon befreit haben:

Der Kontaktmann dort sagt mir ich solle Varrak töten, dass wäre das Signal und verschwindet dann einfach. Soll ich mit einer "one-man-show" die ganze Stadt befreien? Kann mir bitte einer erklären ob da vorher noch irgendwas machen muß? Habe bis jetzt nur einen zusätzlichen Mann fürs Rebellenlager gefunden, liegts daran?

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## musclecar (14. Oktober 2006)

mal ne frage an die wo schon Montera befreit haben:
hab schon mit Roland gesprochen und auch schon das Spitzel in Monetra getroffen,soll ich jetzt einfach den orkchef töten oder muss ich davor noch was machen,dass andere rebellen wie die aus  okar zu der stadt kommen


----------



## musclecar (14. Oktober 2006)

musclecar am 14.10.2006 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne frage an die wo schon Montera befreit haben:
> hab schon mit Roland gesprochen und auch schon das Spitzel in Monetra getroffen,soll ich jetzt einfach den orkchef töten oder muss ich davor noch was machen,dass andere rebellen wie die aus  okar zu der stadt kommen



edit:wie ich sehe hat mein vorredner das gleiche problem


----------



## Muehlenbichl (14. Oktober 2006)

musclecar am 14.10.2006 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> soll ich jetzt einfach den orkchef töten



Hab ich auf gut Glück mal gemacht. Wenn Du nicht 2 Dutzend Arme hast vergiss es lieber, sobald Du den killst kommen sämtliche Wachen  . Helfen kommt übrigens niemand.

Edit: Oder mich hats zu schnell aus den Latschen gehauen um welche zu sehen


----------



## mixn-mojo (14. Oktober 2006)

Ich hätte da mal eher eine Standardfrage zum Thema heilen. Zur Zeit ist mein Ausdauerbalken grau gefärbt und lädt sich dementsprechend nur langsam wieder auf, wie kann ich diesen Status wieder aufheben?

Thx im Voraus.


----------



## Dexter (14. Oktober 2006)

musclecar am 14.10.2006 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne frage an die wo schon Montera befreit haben:
> hab schon mit Roland gesprochen und auch schon das Spitzel in Monetra getroffen,soll ich jetzt einfach den orkchef töten oder muss ich davor noch was machen,dass andere rebellen wie die aus  okar zu der stadt kommen



das ist eine 1 Mann Show, ab und zu hilft zwar der Kontaktmann, aber die meiste Arbeit muss man alleine machen.

Beim killen habe ich den "Quest Sklavenwachen killen (oder so)" erledigt, hatte den aber gar nicht und in der Regel bekommt man ja nochmal Exp wenn man den Auftraggeber anspricht. 
Jemand eine Idee wer der Auftraggeber ist?


----------



## Dexter (14. Oktober 2006)

mixn-mojo am 14.10.2006 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte da mal eher eine Standardfrage zum Thema heilen. Zur Zeit ist mein Ausdauerbalken grau gefärbt und lädt sich dementsprechend nur langsam wieder auf, wie kann ich diesen Status wieder aufheben?
> 
> Thx im Voraus.



da gibt es einen Speziellen Heiltrank (ist glaube ein rotes Kreuz auf der Flasche und in der Beschreibung steht was von Ausdauer heilen).


----------



## Moemo (14. Oktober 2006)

Muehlenbichl am 14.10.2006 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Korndiebe: Stell Dir vor Du verlässt Montera und gehst Richtung Mühle. In Höhe der Mühle biegts Du links in den Wald ab und gehts immer gradeaus (dauert nicht lang). Irgendwann ist links von dir eine kleine anhöhe mit Snappern und rechts eine Steilwand. Von da an nur noch kurz gradeaus und Du siehst schon das kleine Lager der Korndiebe (vorsicht sind recht viele). .  Wenn du einen hölzernen Turm siehst bist du zwar auf der richtigen Höhe aber beim laufen durch den Wald zu sehr nach links abgedriftet. Ich weiß das klingt umständlich aber ich hoffe es hilft
> 
> 
> Muehlenbichl



Mal sehen ob ich´s find, momentan reizt mich in der Nähe eher der Troll. 
 Hups, waren zwei 

MfG


----------



## Muehlenbichl (14. Oktober 2006)

Moemo am 14.10.2006 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Muehlenbichl am 14.10.2006 15:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trolle habe ich dar gar keine gesehen  

Gruß


----------



## Muehlenbichl (14. Oktober 2006)

Dexter am 14.10.2006 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> musclecar am 14.10.2006 16:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na danke auch, manche machens sich auch einfach...

Werd mal folgendes Probieren: Nicht weit von Mortena befindet sich Gotha, beim dortigen Orl-Anführer kann man Gorn freikaufen. Nachdem man mit ihm zusammen Gotha vom Dämonen befreit hat kann man ihn als Waffengefährten mitnehmen. Vlt. gehts ja zusammen mit ihm, alleine jedenfalls ist ziemlich übel

Gruß

Muehlenbichl

Edit: Hab auch schon alles abgesucht, der Auftraggeber für die Orkwachen ist nicht aufzuspüren.


----------



## musclecar (14. Oktober 2006)

mein problem ist dass ich erst gemerkt habe dass gorn bei den orks ist nachdem ich schon gotha befreit habe und shawn sie wieder aufgebaut hat
jetzt sitzt er da drin und die orks sind weg und ich kann ihn nicht mitnehmen


----------



## Moemo (14. Oktober 2006)

Muehlenbichl am 14.10.2006 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Trolle habe ich dar gar keine gesehen
> 
> Gruß



Ah, endlich hab ich das Lager der Korndiebe gefunden. Die Trolle sind soweit ich weiß auch an diesem "Berg", wenn man ein Stückchen weiter läuft, sieht aus wie eine riesige Höhle mit einem kleinen Plateau, auf dem sich die Dicken befinden, vorne dran.

MfG



Spoiler



Habe hier eine Person namens Owen gefunden, er sagt mir, dass er gerne von einer Orc-Pat als Schürfer "verdonnert" werden will, ist das der "Sklave", den ich zu diesem Sklaventreiber in Montera bringen muss oder geht es hier nur um Leon und den anderen auf dem Viehhof?


----------



## Andy19 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Reddock*



			
				HanFred am 14.10.2006 09:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Andy19 am 14.10.2006 07:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo sehe ich wie mein Ruf bei den Rebellen ist?


----------



## Muehlenbichl (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Reddock*



			
				Andy19 am 14.10.2006 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo sehe ich wie mein Ruf bei den Rebellen ist?



Drück mal "L" fürs Questlog , da müssten dann links unten die Fraktionen und dein Verhältniss zu ihnen stehen.

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## Muehlenbichl (14. Oktober 2006)

Moemo am 14.10.2006 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Habe hier eine Person namens Owen gefunden, er sagt mir, dass er gerne von einer Orc-Pat als Schürfer "verdonnert" werden will, ist das der "Sklave", den ich zu diesem Sklaventreiber in Montera bringen muss oder geht es hier nur um Leon und den anderen auf dem Viehhof?





Spoiler



Den kannste glaube überreden sich den Rebellen anzuschließen. Begleitest Du aber besser, wegen der Viecher^^


----------



## Moemo (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Reddock*



			
				Andy19 am 14.10.2006 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 14.10.2006 09:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drücke "L", unterhalb der Karte dieses kleine Kästchen mit den verschiedenen Fraktionen aufgeführt, zeigt dir den jeweiligen Ruf.


----------



## Moemo (14. Oktober 2006)

Muehlenbichl am 14.10.2006 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Moemo am 14.10.2006 17:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, komisch, bei mir gibt er nur irgendein Standard-Kommentar ab, muss ich vielleicht nochmal hin.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (14. Oktober 2006)

Moemo am 14.10.2006 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Muehlenbichl am 14.10.2006 18:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Hast du denn den Rebellenrekrutierquest von Okara schon? Vlt. liegts daran.


----------



## Andy19 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Reddock*



			
				Moemo am 14.10.2006 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Andy19 am 14.10.2006 18:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Moemo (14. Oktober 2006)

Muehlenbichl schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hast du denn den Rebellenrekrutierquest von Okara schon? Vlt. liegts daran.





Spoiler



Du meinst den Sklaven vom Getreide-Hof, ja, den habe ich schon nach Okara gebracht.



Kleine Frage nebenbei: Was bringen diese "Seltsamen Pilze" ?


----------



## bumi (14. Oktober 2006)

Moemo am 13.10.2006 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Waffenbündel findest du in Kap Dun selbst, die zwei anderen findest du in einer Höhle unterhalb von Kap Dun bei Goblins, an der Küste geht ein Weg zur Höhle, aber den letzten Eingang nehmen (Ist der Eingang mit den 3 Lurkern vorne dran).


Das eine in Kap Dun habe ich gefunden, aber diese Höhle von der du sprichst, finde ich nicht. "unterhalb von Kap Dun" ist leider nicht sehr aussagekräftig. Unterhalb bedeutet für mich südlich. Dort ist aber nur eine steile Felswand und der Strand darunter...

Dann hab ich noch eine Frage zu den Weizensäcken für den Lagermeister in Montera: 13 Stück habe ich gefunden (10 auf dem Bauernhof und 3 bei den Banditen)... wo jedoch sind die anderen zwei?


----------



## Moemo (14. Oktober 2006)

bumi am 14.10.2006 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Moemo am 13.10.2006 17:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kennst du den Weg bei Kap Dun, der runter an den Strand führt? Wenn nicht, der befindet sich hinter dem einen Haus, an dem du Gamal getroffen hast, wenn du dann den Weg entlang gehst, ist ein Höhlengang direkt beim Weg und ein Höhleneingang am Ende des Weges- dort musst du auch hin, damit du direkt zu den Bündeln kommst, vorne dran sind wie gesagt 3 Lurker.

Habe exakt 15 Säcke, aber den genauen Standort kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, aber auch am Lager und am Hof gefunden.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (14. Oktober 2006)

bumi am 14.10.2006 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Moemo am 13.10.2006 17:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geh kurz nach dem Eingang nach links am Assasinen vorbei, da geht ein Weg runter an den Strand. Nach ein paar Metern ist rechts an der Steilwand  eine Höhle eingelassen. Einfacher gehts allerdings wenn Du Dir die Waffenbündel bei der Ork-Pat. am Bauernhof klaust bzw. einfach nimmst, die störts nämlich nicht.

Bei den Banditen müsstest Du wesentlich mehr Weizensäcke finden. (Falls Du das verwechselt hast bei der Mühle sind auch mehr als 3).

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## Moemo (14. Oktober 2006)

Oh mein Gott, fast hätte ich 5 Minecrawler und einen Gargoyle geschafft, puh, war das knapp, am Ende waren nur noch 2 Viecher übrig, die Schweine   
Was ist das eigentlich für eine Höhle hinter dem Korndieb-Lager, Gotha?

MfG


----------



## Dexter (14. Oktober 2006)

wo finde ich in Silden den 10. Brennholzstapel?


----------



## Muehlenbichl (14. Oktober 2006)

Moemo am 14.10.2006 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh mein Gott, fast hätte ich 5 Minecrawler und einen Gargoyle geschafft, puh, war das knapp, am Ende waren nur noch 2 Viecher übrig, die Schweine
> Was ist das eigentlich für eine Höhle hinter dem Korndieb-Lager, Gotha?
> 
> MfG



Ne nach Gotha kommst wenn Du auf der Straße bleibst die von Mortena zur Mühle führt. (schon ziemlich kurz nach der Mühle)


----------



## bumi (14. Oktober 2006)

Muehlenbichl am 14.10.2006 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Banditen müsstest Du wesentlich mehr Weizensäcke finden. (Falls Du das verwechselt hast bei der Mühle sind auch mehr als 3).


Ich wollte nochmals da hin zurück, aber ich find deren lager nicht mehr...   
Ich finde bloss noch eine alte, zerfallene Hütte und einen kleinen Aussichtsturm... und wenn ich von dort aus weiter gehe, lande ich irgendwann sogar bei 2 Trollen     
Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich von diesem Turm + Hütte wieder zum Lager der Getreidediebe komme? Muss mich dort demnach nochmals umsehen... (bzw. wie gelange ich von Okara aus da hin, dort bin ich nämlich grade    )


----------



## Moemo (14. Oktober 2006)

bumi am 14.10.2006 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Muehlenbichl am 14.10.2006 19:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lauf einfach Richtung Berg, dann hast du das Lager wieder, also Süd-Östliche Richtung von diesem Turm. Hoffentlich stimmt die letzte Angabe  Ach Quatsch, Nord-Osten


----------



## Muehlenbichl (14. Oktober 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 13.10.2006 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> (Spoilergefahr)
> 
> 1. In Kap Dun habe ich für den "Dieb" Serpok(?) drei Goldkelche 'verschwinden' lassen. Anschliessend kann man bei ihm Diebetalente lernen. Er meinte, ich soll nach Ardea gehen, weil dort ebenfalls jemand ist, der ein Dieb ist.
> Allerdings finde ich in Ardea niemanden, der sowas kann bzw mir Aufträge gibt. Wer ist das dort??
> ...



Mach doch in Montera ein paar Quests, bekommste gleich noch ein paar lvl-ups und kannst dann in Kap Dun aufräumen.

Übrigens Mortena: habs endlich geschafft^^ Gorn, der Spitzel, die Sklaven und ich haben uns durchgeschlagen die Stadt sieht aus wie ein Riesenschlachtfeld überall Tote aber fragt nicht wie oft man speichern musste*g*

Noch ne Warnung: Man löst soweit ich das mitbekommen 2 Quests während man sich durchmetzelt unter anderem 



Spoiler



das mit den Sklavenwachen und ich bin jetzt beliebeter in Ben Sala weil ich den dicken Assasine umgebracht habe


, wer also alles ganz genau wissen will hält sich lieber zurück. Allerdings liegen dort so viele Waffen rum das ich zumindest hoffe das meine geldsorgen vorbei sind  

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## Muehlenbichl (14. Oktober 2006)

bumi am 14.10.2006 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Muehlenbichl am 14.10.2006 19:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Von Okara aus ist Mist, da habe ich mich ständig verlaufen  
Ich habs dann so gelöst das ich in die Stadt Silden bin dann bin ich durch den Fluss nach Trelis geschwommen und von da aus wieder nach Mortena. Da gehste dann zur Mühle und links in den Wald. Habs nen bissel weiter vorne im Thread mal genauer beschrieben.

Gruß

Muehlenbichl

Edit: Oder machstes wie Meomo, habs grade erst gesehen sry


----------



## craven77 (14. Oktober 2006)

Die Beschreibung zu den Getreidedieben war gut, habs endlich gefunden. 
Nächstes Problem. ich bin in Silden und muss 5 Sklaven killen die in die Berge geflohen sind. Hat jemand ne genauere Beschreibung der Richtung?


----------



## bumi (14. Oktober 2006)

Frage zur Quest "Goblins in der Nacht" in Montera... Mir wurde gesagt ich solle Goblins ausrotten, wenn ich mich recht erinnere für die Rebellen ausserhalb der Stadt. Bloss finde ich diese Goblins nicht, wo sind sie?

Apropos Rebellen: irgendwo in Montera gibt es einen Kontaktmann, aber der liebe Rebellenkollege konnte mir dessen Namen nicht sagen. Wie oder wo finde ich den Kerl also?


----------



## Moemo (14. Oktober 2006)

bumi am 14.10.2006 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Frage zur Quest "Goblins in der Nacht" in Montera... Mir wurde gesagt ich solle Goblins ausrotten, wenn ich mich recht erinnere für die Rebellen ausserhalb der Stadt. Bloss finde ich diese Goblins nicht, wo sind sie?
> 
> Apropos Rebellen: irgendwo in Montera gibt es einen Kontaktmann, aber der liebe Rebellenkollege konnte mir dessen Namen nicht sagen. Wie oder wo finde ich den Kerl also?





Spoiler



Einer der Spitzel, falls es mehrere gibt, ist Sanford(?) am Lager


----------



## craven77 (14. Oktober 2006)

bumi am 14.10.2006 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Frage zur Quest "Goblins in der Nacht" in Montera... Mir wurde gesagt ich solle Goblins ausrotten, wenn ich mich recht erinnere für die Rebellen ausserhalb der Stadt. Bloss finde ich diese Goblins nicht, wo sind sie?
> 
> Apropos Rebellen: irgendwo in Montera gibt es einen Kontaktmann, aber der liebe Rebellenkollege konnte mir dessen Namen nicht sagen. Wie oder wo finde ich den Kerl also?


 Die Goblins sind bei diesen Rebellen die dir den Autrag gegeben haben auf der anderen Strassenseite in einer Höhle. Keine 10 sec. Gehminuten entfernt


----------



## bumi (14. Oktober 2006)

Moemo am 14.10.2006 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Einer der Spitzel, falls es mehrere gibt, ist Sanford(?) am Lager


Mit ihm hatte ich schon oft zu tun, aber momentan gibt er mir nur eine Standardantwort...


----------



## Moemo (14. Oktober 2006)

Hmm, sollte man die Sklavenlagerwachen erst gegen Schluss töten, also erst, wenn man mal beim Boss war?

Ich lad einfach mal neu... argh, hoffentlich ist das Savegame nicht kaputt, er lädt nicht mehr   Glück gehabt   , musste nur neustarten

Und was ich schon immer wissen wollte, wo sind eigentlich die vier Freunde seit  Ardea und oder Reddock abgeblieben, irgendwann waren sie einfach weg.


----------



## Natschlaus (14. Oktober 2006)

bumi am 14.10.2006 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Moemo am 14.10.2006 21:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du musst zum Südausgang raus, dort wo die Sklaven arbeiten und läufst ein bisschen vor und dann nach links(bzw einfach an der Felswand entlang). Dort sind zwei Rebellen und einer davon hat einen Namen. Er gibt dir den Auftrag die Sklavenwache zu töten, bevor er dir etwas über den Kontaktmann verrät(er sagt dir auch das geheime Passwort, mit dem du später den Kontaktmann von deiner Rebellenangehörigkeit überzeugen kannst).
Zu dem Post unten: Ich weiß nur wo Gorn ist. 
Spoiler: 



Spoiler



Er ist beim Chef vom Vorposten vor Gotha und wird dort gefangen gehalten. Man kann ihn für 2000Gold freikaufen, was man machen sollte, bevor man Gotha von den Untoten befreit.


Mfg, waKKa


----------



## Woge110 (14. Oktober 2006)

wenn man vor montera is und am bauernhof soll ich diese weizen korndiebe suchen
wo sind die bitte 
help help help

mfg Woge


----------



## bumi (14. Oktober 2006)

craven77 am 14.10.2006 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Goblins sind bei diesen Rebellen die dir den Autrag gegeben haben auf der anderen Strassenseite in einer Höhle. Keine 10 sec. Gehminuten entfernt


Öhmm.... wo?! Ich hab nun minutenlang die ganze Gegend im Umkreis abgesucht, ich finde nichts  

Ich hab da nochmals eine Frage bezüglich des Spitzels in Montera: ich weiss nun, dass sich dieser aufgrund der Orks zurückhält und ich einen Weg finden muss, die Orks aus der Stadt zu locken... hängt das irgendwie miteinander zusammen? Muss ich erst diesen Spitzel finden, oder wie locke ich die Orks einzeln aus der Stadt?


----------



## Woge110 (14. Oktober 2006)

wenn man vor montera is und am bauernhof soll ich diese weizen korndiebe suchen
wo sind die bitte ??????????????????
help help help

mfg Woge


----------



## Muehlenbichl (14. Oktober 2006)

Woge110 am 14.10.2006 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man vor montera is und am bauernhof soll ich diese weizen korndiebe suchen
> wo sind die bitte ??????????????????
> help help help
> 
> mfg Woge



Schau mal nen bissel weiter vorne im Thread.

Gruß

Muehlenbichl

Edit: Gib der Com mal mehr Zeit anzuworten


----------



## Moemo (14. Oktober 2006)

Woge110 am 14.10.2006 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man vor montera is und am bauernhof soll ich diese weizen korndiebe suchen
> wo sind die bitte ??????????????????
> help help help
> 
> mfg Woge



Wurde schon ein paar Seiten vorher erwähnt und ein Post zu der selben Frage reicht ja   

MfG


----------



## Dexter (14. Oktober 2006)

wo finde ich in Vengard den vermissten Paladin und kann man die Sammelquests auch hier erledigen oder muss ich raus?


----------



## irtool (14. Oktober 2006)

bumi am 14.10.2006 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> craven77 am 14.10.2006 22:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damit der Spitzel sich zu erkennen gibt, musst du erst noch das 'Passwort' kennen.

Etwas weiter hinter dem Vieh-Hof sitzen noch 3 Rebellen, mit denen du sprechen kannst.

Für den Anführer dieser Gruppe musst du eine Aufgabe erledigen, dann wird er dir die nötigen Infos geben, damit der Kontaktmann sich dir zu erkennen gibt.

Damit die Befreiungsaktion der Stadt startet musst du übrigens erst den Ork-Chef dort töten. Dafür wiederum brauchst du genügend Zustimmung bei den Orks. 

Sobald du den Ork-Chef dann getötet hast, geht es los.. Allerdings hatte ich mir persönlich mehr Hilfe erhofft, als die 2-3 Rebellen und den Senford.


----------



## bigN-Fan (14. Oktober 2006)

ich hab n Problem (achne, sonst wäre ich ja net hier ^^), ähm, ich bin grad in Kap Dun, und soll für den Ork (Kurass oder so) seine Waren wiederholen, die von banditen geraubt wurden...
Aber ich find die irgendwo nicht, die Höhle mit dem Banditenanführer (Telford?)hab ich gesäubert, aber die Waren waren nicht da   
kann mir einer sagen, wo die sind?

und ist es normal, dass der Typ, der einem 'geholfen' hat, die Banditen zu schlagen, in der Hähle zurückbleibt?
Ich kann ihm nur befehlen, zu warten (obwohl er das macht) oder ihm einen Trank geben   

thx im Vorraus


----------



## Moemo (14. Oktober 2006)

bigN-Fan am 14.10.2006 23:53 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab n Problem (achne, sonst wäre ich ja net hier ^^), ähm, ich bin grad in Kap Dun, und soll für den Ork (Kurass oder so) seine Waren wiederholen, die von banditen geraubt wurden...
> Aber ich find die irgendwo nicht, die Höhle mit dem Banditenanführer (Telford?)hab ich gesäubert, aber die Waren waren nicht da
> kann mir einer sagen, wo die sind?
> 
> ...



Die drei Kisten findest du an der Küste, ein kleines Banditen Lager, bestehend aus einem Lagerfeuer.
Lauf einfach mal von Ardea am Strand Richtung Kap Dun.


----------



## battlefielder13 (15. Oktober 2006)

Also Leute hab ein Prob:
Ich bin relativ weit am Anfagn und soll nen Banditenobermotz(der Name ist mir entfallen) töten,der einem Händler Lampenöl geklaut hat.Der gibt mir halt den Auftrag den Typen zu beseitigen ,aber das Prob is ich find die Höhle von dem einfach nich.
Wär dankbar für Antworten.


----------



## Moemo (15. Oktober 2006)

battlefielder13 am 15.10.2006 00:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leute hab ein Prob:
> Ich bin relativ weit am Anfagn und soll nen Banditenobermotz(der Name ist mir entfallen) töten,der einem Händler Lampenöl geklaut hat.Der gibt mir halt den Auftrag den Typen zu beseitigen ,aber das Prob is ich find die Höhle von dem einfach nich.
> Wär dankbar für Antworten.



Nördlich von Reddock in einer Senke, erkennst du daran, wenn der Eingang bewacht wird. HanFred hat ein paar Seiten vorher eine  Beschreibung gegeben.


----------



## bumi (15. Oktober 2006)

irtool am 14.10.2006 23:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit der Spitzel sich zu erkennen gibt, musst du erst noch das 'Passwort' kennen.
> 
> Etwas weiter hinter dem Vieh-Hof sitzen noch 3 Rebellen, mit denen du sprechen kannst.


Ok, danke... aber hier sitze ich noch immer fest:



			
				bumi am 14.10.2006 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> craven77 am 14.10.2006 22:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im übrigen habe ich mittlerweile Gotha gesäubert und den Teleportstein nach Vengard gefunden. Muss ich diesen jemandem bringen? Ich find nix mehr im Questlog


----------



## Moemo (15. Oktober 2006)

bumi am 15.10.2006 00:34 schrieb:
			
		

> irtool am 14.10.2006 23:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Goblin-Höhle ist einfach nördlich des Rebellen-Lager, bzw. einfach auf der anderen Straßenseite am Berg. Nod-Östlich vom Lager, ist ganz in der Nähe.

Roland in Okara hat dir ja die Quest für den Stein und Gotha gegeben, musst dann wahrscheinlich weiter nach Vengard.


----------



## irtool (15. Oktober 2006)

bumi am 15.10.2006 00:34 schrieb:
			
		

> irtool am 14.10.2006 23:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zu den Goblins kann ich nichts sagen, denn die Mission sagt mir gerade irgendwie überhaupt garnichts.

Den Teleportstein zu finden ist ein Auftrag vom Anführer der Rebellen in Orkana.

Über Orkana erfährst du mehr von den 3 Rebellen die ich erwähnte, und Senford hat für dich auch noch eine Quest, sobald er sich dir zu erkennen gegeben hat.


----------



## Natschlaus (15. Oktober 2006)

Den Teleportstein nach Vengard muss man logischerweise benutzen, wo man dann neue Quests bekommt(in Vengard).
MFg, waKKa


----------



## Pizzza22 (15. Oktober 2006)

Hallo.
Hab 2 Probleme bei Montera:

1.) Ich finde die WOlfshöhle trotz langem Suchen nicht
2.) Wie soll ich von Mason erfahren, wer der Spitzel ist, wenn er, direkt nachdem ich die Kühe töte, auf den Hof stürmt?

Ich hoffe, mir kann geholfen werden^^
gruß


----------



## Moemo (15. Oktober 2006)

Pizzza22 am 15.10.2006 02:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> Hab 2 Probleme bei Montera:
> 
> 1.) Ich finde die WOlfshöhle trotz langem Suchen nicht
> ...



Gehe zum südl. Eingang von Montera und folge der Straße bis du nach links oder rechts abbiegen kannst, gehe links die Straße entlang, bis die Höhle auf der rechten Seite auftaucht- dort findest du auch Wenzels Schwert.

MfG


----------



## BadMix (15. Oktober 2006)

*auftag von marik*

hallo... marik hat mir den auftrag gegeben... dass ich herausfinden soll, wer ihn mag oder nicht. irgenetwas dergleichen. hab mit allen im lager gesprochen und auf den höfen... bekomme aber keinen abschluss der quest. komm auch nicht über 72% in montera. bin arena champion und so... wer kann helfen. wen hab ich vergessen? ist noch jemand innerhalb des orkbewachten teils, den ich fragen muss? wo sind die zwei söldner, die mir den namen des rebellenanführers sagen? der eine verückte, bei der gruppe mit drei rebellen ist doch nicht gemeint. werde jedesmal angegriffen, wenn ich die kühe töte.

danke schonmal

badmix


----------



## craven77 (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: auftag von marik*



			
				BadMix am 15.10.2006 02:55 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo... marik hat mir den auftrag gegeben... dass ich herausfinden soll, wer ihn mag oder nicht. irgenetwas dergleichen. hab mit allen im lager gesprochen und auf den höfen... bekomme aber keinen abschluss der quest. komm auch nicht über 72% in montera. bin arena champion und so... wer kann helfen. wen hab ich vergessen? ist noch jemand innerhalb des orkbewachten teils, den ich fragen muss? wo sind die zwei söldner, die mir den namen des rebellenanführers sagen? der eine verückte, bei der gruppe mit drei rebellen ist doch nicht gemeint. werde jedesmal angegriffen, wenn ich die kühe töte.
> 
> danke schonmal
> 
> badmix


1. Töte die Kühe bei nacht und renn nach jeder Kuh weg!
2. du musst Senford als Spitzel entarnen, dann ist die Quest abgeschlossen, dazu brauchst du aber das Erkennungswort für die Rebellen.

Meine Fragen, 
1. wo finde ich die entfohenen Sklaven die ich in Silden töten soll?
2. Wo oder wer kann mir das kämpfen mit 2 Schwertern beibringen. Die Grundvoraussetzungen mit Jagd 150 und Stärke 150 + starker Schwertkämpfer sind erfüllt. Nur wo ist der Lehrer dazu, bis jetzt habe ich keinen gefunden der mir das lernen kann
3. Wenn ich mich in ein Tier verwandle, kann ich dann auch kämpfen? Hab zwar eine Toolbar, aber die ist leer! Oder kann ich nur in dem Aussehen an anderen Viechern vorbei rennen?
So, ich glaube für den Moment ist das alles
Danke


----------



## Muehlenbichl (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: auftag von marik*



			
				craven77 am 15.10.2006 07:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Fragen,
> 
> 2. Wo oder wer kann mir das kämpfen mit 2 Schwertern beibringen. Die Grundvoraussetzungen mit Jagd 150 und Stärke 150 + starker Schwertkämpfer sind erfüllt. Nur wo ist der Lehrer dazu, bis jetzt habe ich keinen gefunden der mir das lernen kann
> 
> Danke



Morgen,

zu anderen Fragen kann ich nichts sagen aber das Kämpfen mit 2 Schwertern lernst Du nur bei den Söhnen der Wüste.

Ich habe auch eine Frage und ein Prob^^:

Ich hänge nun schon ewig an dem Quest, bei dem man neue Männer für Okara rekrutieren soll. Bis jetzt habe ich, Randall, owen, die 2 Jäger, aber das reicht anscheinend noch nicht. Wieviele und vorallem wo sind die anderen? Ich habe gehört das einer bei dem Weizenfeld in Montera bei der Mühle sein soll, aber da habe ich mir schon einen Wolf gesucht ohne Ergebnis.

Noch ne andere Frage: Bei den beiden Jägern fragt mich einer ob ich ihm die Hörner der Schattenläufer verkaufe. Ok dachte ich habe das Talent gleich elernt, aber ich konnte die Hörner nicht abnehmen??

Lohnt sich dieses Talent überhaupt (Klauen, Hörner, Zähne)? Vlt. kann mir jmd. nen Tipp geben ders schon hat  (also bringen diese Tierteile auch genug ein ect.) sonst spare ich mir die Talentpunkte. 

Danke schonmal!!

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## Prof-Psycho (15. Oktober 2006)

*brauche ruhm...*

moin!
Ich hab ein kleines problem:
ich brauche sowohl in montera als auch in faring mehr ruhm, aber ich glaube schon alle aufgaben gelöst zu haben und weiß jetzt nicht, wie ich über 75% kommen soll?   in faring ist leider auch eine mission gescheitert, weil ich den ork, dem ich dieses schattenläuferfell geben sollte, belogen habe^^ 
habe jetzt in montera 72% und in faring 68%
mfG Prof-Psycho


----------



## bumi (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: auftag von marik*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 15.10.2006 08:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hänge nun schon ewig an dem Quest, bei dem man neue Männer für Okara rekrutieren soll. Bis jetzt habe ich, Randall, owen, die 2 Jäger, aber das reicht anscheinend noch nicht. Wieviele und vorallem wo sind die anderen? Ich habe gehört das einer bei dem Weizenfeld in Montera bei der Mühle sein soll, aber da habe ich mir schon einen Wolf gesucht ohne Ergebnis.


An dieser Quest bin ich auch... Ich finde zwar Söldner und Rebellen (bzw. Sklaven) auf den Höfen von Montera, und irgendwo in der Nähe von Okara hab ich auch schon einen einzelnen gefunden, mit dem wollte ich dann eine Höhle von Minecrawlern befreien, wobei wir dann jedoch starben.
Wo ich den Typen gefunden habe, weiss ich aber nicht mehr. Kann irgend jemand bei dieser Quest helfen?

Und nochmals wegen den Goblins:


			
				Moemo am 15.10.2006 00:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Goblin-Höhle ist einfach nördlich des Rebellen-Lager, bzw. einfach auf der anderen Straßenseite am Berg. Nod-Östlich vom Lager, ist ganz in der Nähe.


Da hab cih auch gesucht, finde aber nichts. Bist du sicher dass wir die selben Rebellen meinen? Von Montera aus Richtung Tirelis, ca. 15 Sekunden nachdem man die Stadt verlassen hat...
(Screenshot): http://img228.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gothicqx8.jpg

und apropos Rebellen: angeblich sollen hinterhalb des Viehhofes noch 3 Stück sein, mit welchen man reden kann.... Nunja, bei mir sitzen da bloss zwei und reden kann ich mit keinem von beiden: http://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gothic3200610151020li9.jpg


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (15. Oktober 2006)

Montera: Loyalität der Söldner-Quest

Ich könnte den Rebellenkontaktmann nun Marik melden. Ich soll den Kontaktmann dann umlegen.

Frage: Kann ich den Quest durch NENNEN des Kontaktmanns abschliessen (->Exp), aber den Kontaktmann in Ruhe lassen (will Montera später befreien)? Oder wird Marik ungeduldig und tötet den Kontaktmann selber?


----------



## bumi (15. Oktober 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 15.10.2006 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Montera: Loyalität der Söldner-Quest
> 
> Ich könnte den Rebellenkontaktmann nun Marik melden. Ich soll den Kontaktmann dann umlegen.
> 
> Frage: Kann ich den Quest durch NENNEN des Kontaktmanns abschliessen (->Exp), aber den Kontaktmann in Ruhe lassen (will Montera später befreien)? Oder wird Marik ungeduldig und tötet den Kontaktmann selber?


Ich hab Marik auch mal davon erzählt, er hat mir bloss gesagt ich solle mich darum kümmern. Seitdem sitze ich fest und komme in Montera nicht weiter


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (15. Oktober 2006)

bumi am 15.10.2006 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 15.10.2006 11:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich muss in Montera auch nicht weiterkommen, in die Burg darf ich schon, hab einen Ruf >80. Quests von einigen der Orks habe ich auch schon, leider war die ganze Arbeit für den Zugang irgendwie unnütz. Zig Aufnahmequests, Arenakampf, aber innen gibts nur "Hol mir mal 20 Waffenbündel" und "Hol den faulen Ork in den Hof zurück". Bisserl doof...

Die Rufsammelei als Aufgabe, die über die Kleinquests wie Wolfrudelausmerzen hinausgeht, geht mir mittlerweile schon was auf die Nerven. :/


----------



## Muehlenbichl (15. Oktober 2006)

bumi am 15.10.2006 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 15.10.2006 11:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast Du vom Kontaktmann bzw. Roland schon den Auftrag Montera zu befreien? Falls ja könnte das für Dich ja der nächste Punkt sein.

Übrigens nicht weit von den 3 Rebellen(Kühe-Töten-Quest) findet man in einer Höhle einen Magier, den kann man auch überreden nach Okara zu gehen. Dem würde ich aber unbedingt geleitschutz geben sonst wird das nichts.

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## Muehlenbichl (15. Oktober 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 15.10.2006 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> bumi am 15.10.2006 11:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wichtigste im Hof ist ja den Boss zu killen


----------



## bumi (15. Oktober 2006)

Muehlenbichl am 15.10.2006 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> nicht weit von den 3 Rebellen(Kühe-Töten-Quest)


Wo sind diese 3 Rebellen denn? (Kühe töten Quest hab ich noch nicht gekriegt) Ich finde bloss 4 Stück bei einer Ruine wenn man in Richtung Tirelis geht, und wiederum 2 finde ich in der Nähe des Vieh-Hofes... mit denen kann ich aber nicht sprechen... Somit weiss ich auch noch nicht viel über die Kontaktmänner in Montera, nur dass es welche gibt. Weiss aber nicht wie sie heissen oder wie ich an sie ran komme... wäre nett wenn mir da mal jemand weiterhelfen könnte, da stecke ich nämlich fest.

Vielleicht hat das ja auch mit der Goblin-Quest zu tun, welche ich noch nicht lösen konnte...
Weiterhin hab ich noch immer den Auftrag "zu viele Orks im Sklavenlager", wo es darum geht die Orks einzeln aus dem Lager hinaus zu locken. Wie stelle ich denn das an?


----------



## Muehlenbichl (15. Oktober 2006)

bumi am 15.10.2006 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Muehlenbichl am 15.10.2006 11:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht weit vom Viehof ist ja auch so ein abgebranntest Haus, ganz dort in der Nähe befinden sich die 3 Rebellen um ein kleines Lagerfeuer. Ich glaube Du hast sie schon gefunden aber ausgerechnet den 3. übersehen mit dem man sprechen kann.  Geh nochmal hin und schau Dich einfach nochmal um. Derjenige gibt Dir dann den Auftrag sämtliche Kühe zu töten (machste am besten nachts). Hast Du das erledigt verrät er Dir das Losungswort mit dem Du den Kontaktmann erkennen kannst.  Übrigens würde ich Marik nicht verraten wer der Kontaktmann ist, sofern Du nicht für die Orks arbeitest.  Vlt. gehts auch so KA,  aber ich zumindest habs nicht getan.

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## bumi (15. Oktober 2006)

Muehlenbichl am 15.10.2006 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht weit vom Viehof ist ja auch so ein abgebranntest Haus, ganz dort in der Nähe befinden sich die 3 Rebellen um ein kleines Lagerfeuer. Ich glaube Du hast sie schon gefunden aber ausgerechnet den 3. übersehen mit dem man sprechen kann.  Geh nochmal hin und schau Dich einfach nochmal um.


Nun, wie man auf diesem Screenshot sehen kann, sind da nur 2 Rebelln um dieses Lagerfeuer. Den dritten hab ich nicht gefunden. Ist das ein Bug, oder muss ich erst eine andere Quest erfüllen damit der da ist? Oder wo versteckt der sich?


> Übrigens würde ich Marik nicht verraten wer der Kontaktmann ist, sofern Du nicht für die Orks arbeitest.


Nee, ich werd doch nicht meinen Rebellenkollegen verraten


----------



## Muehlenbichl (15. Oktober 2006)

bumi am 15.10.2006 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Muehlenbichl am 15.10.2006 11:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das kapier ich nicht, normalerweise *müsste* der dort dabei sein.    Hmm vlt. hats den gelegt oder was, kannst höchstens nochmal  genau am Feuer warten ob Du ihn siehst bzw. er ankommt. Ansonsten weíß ich auch nicht vlt. per Konsole.


----------



## musclecar (15. Oktober 2006)

sagt mal leute wart ihr schon in seldir?
weil ich bin da grad und hab einen ruf von 72 und brauch moch 3 punkte und wollte jetzt dsas quest mit irmak und seiner helleberade machen aber ich find sie nicht,hoffe einer hat  da schon gemacht und kann mir sagen wo ich sie finde weil ich will endlich zu dem boss


----------



## bumi (15. Oktober 2006)

Muehlenbichl am 15.10.2006 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Das kapier ich nicht, normalerweise *müsste* der dort dabei sein.    Hmm vlt. hats den gelegt oder was, kannst höchstens nochmal  genau am Feuer warten ob Du ihn siehst bzw. er ankommt. Ansonsten weíß ich auch nicht vlt. per Konsole.


Ich hab bloss mal eine andere Quest bekommen, in welcher ich (für die Rebbeln) einen Söldner töten musste der bei einem Lagerfeuer sass. Das wird wohl kaum der gewesen sein...
Und ein anderes mal kam ich auf dem Vieh-Hof an und konnte sehen wie dort ein Kampf stattfand, wie irgend jemand abgemurkst wurde. Ich hab mich dann nicht eingemischt, aber auf jeden fall liegt dort einer tot am Boden. Ich weiss zwar nicht wie der heisst, aber ich hoffe nicht dass das genau der Rebell war den ich gesucht hab


----------



## Muehlenbichl (15. Oktober 2006)

bumi am 15.10.2006 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Muehlenbichl am 15.10.2006 12:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Muehlenbichl (15. Oktober 2006)

bumi am 15.10.2006 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Muehlenbichl am 15.10.2006 12:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schau mal ob der etwas rötliches anhat, falls ja hast Du wohl ein Prob 

sry für Doppelpost


----------



## Woge110 (15. Oktober 2006)

guten tag com

ich hab 3 fragen
1. wie räume ich monterrra von den orks weil irgenteiner in okara sagte dass es eine andere lösung geben muss
2. gibs ein teleportstein für okara --- und wenn wo?
3. wo gibs die männer für die verstärkung von okara (namen reichen auch)

thx Woge


----------



## juppa (15. Oktober 2006)

Woge110 am 15.10.2006 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> guten tag com
> 
> ich hab 3 fragen
> 1. wie räume ich monterrra von den orks weil irgenteiner in okara sagte dass es eine andere lösung geben muss
> ...


 
Also
1. Man montera auch ganz normal von den Orks befreien einfach den Oberork umniten und los gehts
2.   bei mir hatte der Schmied von Okara  eine dabei   einfach bewuslos schlagen und einsammeln

ich hab auch noch fragen 

1.  Wo bekommt man Heiltränke her (möglichst genug für  Vengard   )
2. Welches lvl sollte man für Nordmar bzw.  Finde Xardas haben 
 bin jetzt  lvl 23  reicht das ??


----------



## Moemo (15. Oktober 2006)

Woge110 am 15.10.2006 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> guten tag com
> 
> ich hab 3 fragen
> 1. wie räume ich monterrra von den orks weil irgenteiner in okara sagte dass es eine andere lösung geben muss
> ...



Der Teleportstein liegt oben am Eingang auf einem Stein bei einem Baum.


----------



## Moemo (15. Oktober 2006)

Mal so als Frage, sind Wilson, Connor usw für irgendetwas wichtig? Diese Gruppe ist nämlich auf dem Weg von Gotha nach Faring von wilden Tieren getötet worden; mich wollten diese Menschen sogar auch angreifen, obwohl ich nichts gemacht hab   

MfG


----------



## Dexter (15. Oktober 2006)

Moemo am 15.10.2006 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal so als Frage, sind Wilson, Connor usw für irgendetwas wichtig? Diese Gruppe ist nämlich auf dem Weg von Gotha nach Faring von wilden Tieren getötet worden; mich wollten diese Menschen sogar auch angreifen, obwohl ich nichts gemacht hab
> 
> MfG



connor ist glaube einer den man fürs Rebellenlager rekrutieren muss und Wilson gibt einem einen Quest wo man in Faring ruf bekommt.

Bei mir waren aber beide schon in Faring.


----------



## Moemo (15. Oktober 2006)

Dexter am 15.10.2006 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Moemo am 15.10.2006 16:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, dann werd ich wohl neu laden und dann erst mal nach Vengard gehen, die ganzen Leute sind tot, alles nur wegen Snappern, Rippern und Wargen...


----------



## SPEEDI007 (15. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
ich habe alle Wölfe in Kap Dun nun getötet. Glaube ich zumindest. Angezeigt wurde nichts, aber ich finde keine mehr. Zumindest müsste ich nun zu Baffort zurückgehen und es ihm berichten, aber ich finde ihm nicht mehr.  

Außerdem wollte ich nach dem Jagen fragen. Wie viel Jagdgeschick benötigt man, um Wölfen etc. das Fell abzuziehen zu können?!

MfG


----------



## irtool (15. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

hat schon jemand die Quest in Vengard gemacht, wo man für den Garden-Chef der am Lagerfeuer sitzt, den verschollenen Paladin Thronir finden soll? 

Wenn ja, wo versteckt sich dieser Lümmel? Ich habe bereits jede Ecke und Kante abgesucht.. aber irgendwie kann ich den nicht finden.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (15. Oktober 2006)

juppa am 15.10.2006 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> 1.  Wo bekommt man Heiltränke her (möglichst genug für  Vengard   )
> 
> Ich empfehle selbst brauen, ansonsten mal bei den Alchemisten schauen.
> 
> Gruß


----------



## Muehlenbichl (15. Oktober 2006)

Woge110 am 15.10.2006 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> guten tag com
> 
> ich hab 3 fragen
> 1. wie räume ich monterrra von den orks weil irgenteiner in okara sagte dass es eine andere lösung geben muss
> ...



1. So wie es bisher aussieht gibt es wohl nur die kriegerische Lösung.
2. Direkt am Eingang auf einem Stein. 
3. Kenne auch nicht alle aber hier soweit ichs weiß:

- Ein Magier in der Nähe des kleines Rebellenlagers in Montera (das mit dem Kuh Quest) in einer Höhle.
- Ein Typ ein paar Meter rechts vom Eingang in Okara
- 2 Jäger etwas oberhalb von Okara
- Owen im Wald auf einer Anhöhe in der nähe von Montera

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## musclecar (15. Oktober 2006)

ich geh erst nach vengrad wen ich die rebellenrüstung für 50000 goldstücke habe oder vieleicht hol ich mir auch die rüstung aus nordmar kostet 5000 gold mehr und hat auch noch zusätzlich schutz vor eis
und dann geh ich nach vengrad
welche stufe seid ihr? ich bin stufe 29,erscheint mir alles etwas unrealistisch dass man so hohe stufen hat


----------



## craven77 (15. Oktober 2006)

suche leider immer noch die 5 entflohenen Sklaven in Seldir die man töten muss. Wo finde ich die?
Danke


----------



## SPEEDI007 (15. Oktober 2006)

SPEEDI007 am 15.10.2006 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich habe alle Wölfe in Kap Dun nun getötet. Glaube ich zumindest. Angezeigt wurde nichts, aber ich finde keine mehr. Zumindest müsste ich nun zu Baffort zurückgehen und es ihm berichten, aber ich finde ihm nicht mehr.
> 
> MfG



Ok, habs nun geschafft. WIsst ihr dennoch wie die Lernpunkte ausfallen. Wie viel benötigt man für Jagen, Schwertkampf, etc.?!


----------



## bumi (15. Oktober 2006)

Muehlenbichl am 15.10.2006 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> bumi am 15.10.2006 12:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich war nochmals dort (war sogar auf beiden Höfen) um mich um zu sehen, sah dort aber keinen toten mehr liegen. Der war weg. Und am Lagerfeuer sitzen noch immer nur dieselben zwei. Also bin ich des nachts einfach mal los und hab die Kühe umgebracht, ohne jemals die Quest erhalten zu haben. Die Quest wurde sogar als erledigt akzeptiert und auch so im Questlog verzeichnet. Aber wie geht es jetzt weiter?


----------



## Muehlenbichl (15. Oktober 2006)

bumi am 15.10.2006 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich war nochmals dort (war sogar auf beiden Höfen) um mich um zu sehen, sah dort aber keinen toten mehr liegen. Der war weg. Und am Lagerfeuer sitzen noch immer nur dieselben zwei. Also bin ich des nachts einfach mal los und hab die Kühe umgebracht, ohne jemals die Quest erhalten zu haben. Die Quest wurde sogar als erledigt akzeptiert und auch so im Questlog verzeichnet. Aber wie geht es jetzt weiter?



Könntest vlt. versuchen nach dem Muster weiterzumachen. Also einfach mal so nach Okara und Montera ggf. dann befreien. Würde mich am liebsten mal vor Deinen Comp setzen kann doch nicht sein sowas. Vlt. per Konsole?


----------



## bumi (15. Oktober 2006)

Muehlenbichl am 15.10.2006 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Vlt. per Konsole?


Ich kenn den dafür vorgesehenen Konsolenbefehl nicht und finde auch keine Liste im Netz. Und der Befehl "help" bringt mich da auch nicht weiter... also einfach mal versuchen mehr Männer für Okara zu sammeln und dann Montera befreien?
Denn ich hab ja noch immer die Quest "zu viele Orks im Sklavenlager", welche ich nicht weiss wie ich sie erledigen soll - und dann noch immer diese verfluchten Goblins in der Nähe der 4 Rebellen. Ich find diese beschissene Goblin-Höhle nicht    (die soll angeblich irgendwo nord-östlich von den Rebellen an einem Berghang sein, keine 10 Sek. entfernt. Aber ich finde überhaupt nix)


----------



## craven77 (15. Oktober 2006)

bumi am 15.10.2006 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Muehlenbichl am 15.10.2006 18:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, mal sehen ob wir von den gleichen Goblins reden, die Rebellen zwischen den die zwischen Montera und Kap Dun sind, richtig, von Montera richtung Waldläufern, von Montera richtung Trelis?? links abbiegen und irgendwann kommen sie. Gut
 Stell dich auf die STrasse vor dem Lager, mit dem Rücken zu den Rebellen, dann müsste die Höhle auf der anderen Seite der Strasse vom Lager rechts in der Wand sein.
Besser kann ich es auch nicht erklären! Ich hoffe du suchst diese und die Beschreibung hilft!

*suche noch immer diese 5 entflohenen Sklaven von Silden*
DANKE


----------



## Moemo (15. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe Vengard jetzt vorerst von den Orcs befreit und war dann auf dem Weg nach Faring, dort wurde ich aber gleich wieder von Mitch usw. angegriffen -> alle greifen mich dann an. 
Was kann ich dagegen machen, ist sicher nicht so gewollt.

MfG


----------



## Natschlaus (15. Oktober 2006)

Moemo am 15.10.2006 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Vengard jetzt vorerst von den Orcs befreit und war dann auf dem Weg nach Faring, dort wurde ich aber gleich wieder von Mitch usw. angegriffen -> alle greifen mich dann an.
> Was kann ich dagegen machen, ist sicher nicht so gewollt.
> 
> MfG



Vielleicht hast du eine Rebellenrüstung bzw. eine Orkrüstung an, wobei das eigentlich nichts ausmachen sollte, da ich z.B. immer mit der Rebellenrüstung rumlaufe.
Mfg, waKKa
Ps.: Vielleicht hast du auch einfach von ihnen geschlagen ohne es zu wollen. In dem Fall lass dich verprügeln, dann hat sich das auch wieder geklärt(schmeiß vorher alles aus deinem Inventar falls möglich(shift+klick)).


----------



## Natschlaus (15. Oktober 2006)

bumi am 15.10.2006 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Muehlenbichl am 15.10.2006 18:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist das Problem bei der Quest "Zu viele Orks im Sklavenlager"? Töte einfach alle Sklavenwachen(4 Stück), indem du sie einzeln bzw zu zweit mit dem BOgen weglockst und erledigst. Wenn dir zwei Orks auf einmal zu schwer sind, kansnt du auch zu den zwei Rebellen vor der Stadt laufen(dazu immer links halten beim südausgang).
Mfg, waKKa
Ps.: Falls du ein anderes Problem bei der Quest hast sags einfach.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (15. Oktober 2006)

Wakka am 15.10.2006 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ps.: Falls du ein anderes Problem bei der Quest hast sags einfach.



Bei ihm ist der Rebell vor Montera, der einem das Losungswort für den Kontaktmann erzählt einfach nicht da   Da sitzen nur 2, wo es eigentl. 3 sein sollten.


----------



## Moemo (15. Oktober 2006)

Wakka am 15.10.2006 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Moemo am 15.10.2006 19:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab denen sicherlich nichts gemacht, sie greifen mich leider ohne Vorwarnung an.
Trage eine leichte Orksöldner-Rüstung.


----------



## musclecar (15. Oktober 2006)

soweit ich weiß heißt der kerl der dir das passwort sagen muss mason oder manson
und es gibt einen konsolenbefehl mit dem du zu dem NPC kommen kannst einfach die konsole mit ^ aufmachen und goto Mason(oder auch Manson) eingeben und er teleportiert dich dort hin
musst natürlicvh vorher die konsole aktivieren,das machst du in dem du in deinen gothic 3 ordner gehst und dort in den ini ordner und dann auf ge3 und dort den test mode finden und dort aus false ,true machen und speichern


----------



## Natschlaus (15. Oktober 2006)

Muehlenbichl am 15.10.2006 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Wakka am 15.10.2006 20:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist normal das da nur zwei sitzen. War bei mir auch so. Oo
Mfg, waKKa


----------



## Natschlaus (15. Oktober 2006)

Moemo am 15.10.2006 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Wakka am 15.10.2006 20:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Zieh die Rüstung mal aus und lauf ohne durch. kann gut sein das es dadran liegt.
MFg, wakKa


----------



## bigN-Fan (15. Oktober 2006)

musclecar am 15.10.2006 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> soweit ich weiß heißt der kerl der dir das passwort sagen muss mason oder manson
> und es gibt einen konsolenbefehl mit dem du zu dem NPC kommen kannst einfach die konsole mit ^ aufmachen und goto Mason(oder auch Manson) eingeben und er teleportiert dich dort hin
> musst natürlicvh vorher die konsole aktivieren,das machst du in dem du in deinen gothic 3 ordner gehst und dort in den ini ordner und dann auf ge3 und dort den test mode finden und dort aus false ,true machen und speichern


er heißt Mason...
und es ist der Typ, der sich mit den Söldner kloppt
wenn man ihm nicht hilft, killen sie ihn

hab n großes Prob, ich hab die Höhle von den Wölfen befreit...
nur anscheinend fehlt noch einer, ich hab sie rausgelockt, und dann drei von vier getötet, aber die Höhle ist komplett leer, und die Quest nicht abgeschlossen  

gibt es ne Möglichkeit, Wildschweine zu überleben? ^^
es is doch crank, dass man gegen ne ganze Höhle voller Banditen und so ankommt, und dann gegen ein einzelnes (!!!) Wildschwein verliert, weil man keine Möglichkeit hat, anzugreifen


----------



## BunGEe (15. Oktober 2006)

Hab da auch mal 2 Fragen.

Gibts irgendwann nen Ende für die Quest von Marik (Wie loyal sind die Söldner)? Hab imo schon mit jedem ansprechbaren Söldner in Montera und auf den Bauernhöfen gesprochen, aber die ist immer noch offen. 

Kann man in Montera auch Leute für Orkana anwerben?


----------



## craven77 (15. Oktober 2006)

BunGEe am 15.10.2006 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab da auch mal 2 Fragen.
> 
> Gibts irgendwann nen Ende für die Quest von Marik (Wie loyal sind die Söldner)? Hab imo schon mit jedem ansprechbaren Söldner in Montera und auf den Bauernhöfen gesprochen, aber die ist immer noch offen.
> 
> Kann man in Montera auch Leute für Orkana anwerben?



Zu Frage 1: hab ein paar seiten vorher schon geschrieben. Du must Senford als Rebell enttarnen und einen Beweis dafür (Brief) liefern, dann ist sie fertig

Frage 2: ka

HAt noch keiner die entflohenen Sklaven von Silden gefunden? Ich such die leider immer noch, bitte wer weiß wo sie sind?


----------



## BunGEe (15. Oktober 2006)

craven77 am 15.10.2006 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> BunGEe am 15.10.2006 20:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich verrate doch nicht meine eigenen Leute.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (15. Oktober 2006)

bigN-Fan am 15.10.2006 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> er heißt Mason...
> und es ist der Typ, der sich mit den Söldner kloppt
> wenn man ihm nicht hilft, killen sie ihn
> 
> ...



Hmm bei mir lief das anders, der saß immer friedlich mit seinen 2 Kumpels am Feuer. Ist ja auch blöd, hilfst Du ihm nicht bekommt man das PW nicht hilfst Du ihm hat man gleich Ärger mit den Söldnern, oder?  

Ich würde einfach mal versuchen einen Tag zu schlafen, und dann wieder in die Höhle gehen, in der Regel laufen Wildtiere wieder zum Ursprungsort zurück wenn sie dich verlieren.

Wenn das so läuft das man gleich mehrmals vom Wildschwein getroffen wird, nehme ich schnell die Beine in die Hand, noch während des Angriffs drücke ich schon auf der Tastatur rum. Bin so schon nen paarmal entkommen, wenn auch knapp.

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## Muehlenbichl (15. Oktober 2006)

BunGEe am 15.10.2006 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab da auch mal 2 Fragen.
> 
> Gibts irgendwann nen Ende für die Quest von Marik (Wie loyal sind die Söldner)? Hab imo schon mit jedem ansprechbaren Söldner in Montera und auf den Bauernhöfen gesprochen, aber die ist immer noch offen.
> 
> Kann man in Montera auch Leute für Orkana anwerben?



Konnte die Quest auch nicht beenden, Marik wird nie erfahren wers war  

Das glaube nicht, aber in der Umgebung.

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## craven77 (15. Oktober 2006)

Muehlenbichl am 15.10.2006 21:45 schrieb:
			
		

> BunGEe am 15.10.2006 20:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So schlimm ist das nicht, Senford passiert ja nix!


----------



## DMahni (15. Oktober 2006)

irtool am 12.10.2006 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> bumi am 12.10.2006 21:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Leute!

Hab da ein Problem...

Ich soll ja die Orkpatroullie auf dem Bauernhof platt machen. Die Quest hab ich jetzt schon lange aber bekomm sie einfach nicht fertig. Laut der Beschreibung ist das doch der Bauernhof, wo auch der Topork in dem Haus sitzt, oder? Die hab ich nämlich jetzt schon paar mal gekillt aber die Quest ist nie beendet...

Weiß jemand rat?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Dexter (15. Oktober 2006)

da diese Orc freundlich gesinnt sind, musst du den finalen Stoss setzen


----------



## Natschlaus (15. Oktober 2006)

craven77 am 15.10.2006 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> BunGEe am 15.10.2006 20:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falls es die sind die du meinst, sind sie einfach nördlich der Stadt. Geh den Hügel hoch bis zur Felswand und suche dort. 
Mfg, waKKa


----------



## DMahni (15. Oktober 2006)

Dexter am 15.10.2006 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> da diese Orc freundlich gesinnt sind, musst du den finalen Stoss setzen



Oh cool Danke... Auf das wäre ich nie gekommen...


----------



## Rosini (15. Oktober 2006)

Aloha zusammen.

Ich habe die letzten Tage Gothic ziemlich lange gespielt und stehe vor der ersten richtigen Hürde!!! 

*SPOILER GEFAHR* - NICHT weiterlesen, wenn man noch nicht mit Rhobar gesprochen hat!

Ich habe nun alle Adanos Artefakte zusammen. Das Zepter von Varant habe ich auch bei mir. Xardas sagt mir, ich solle jene bei der großen Schmelze zerstoeren, Rhobar sagt, dass ich mit den Artefakten zum Kloster gehen soll, um die Macht Innos zu empfangen. 

So, beides geht irgendwie nicht. Wenn ich die Artefakte zerstören will, werfe ich den Fokusstein vorher ein, um den "Ofen" anzuheizen. Wenn ich dann nochmal auf die Schmelze klicke, geht der namenlose Held hin und murmelt "Hm.... nein" - und tritt wieder zur Seite

Selbes beim Innos Schrein. Sobald ich ihn anklicke, kniet der Held sich hin und bedauert, dass er dazu noch nicht bereit ist -

Häää?

Ich habe die Artefakte, kann sie weder zerstören, noch am Innosschrein annehmen...

Wo liegt mein Problem? *grml* Oo


----------



## bumi (16. Oktober 2006)

bigN-Fan am 15.10.2006 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> er heißt Mason...
> und es ist der Typ, der sich mit den Söldner kloppt
> wenn man ihm nicht hilft, killen sie ihn


Hmm, okay... also ich hab mal neu geladen und da waren sie sich wieder am prügeln. Hab mich nicht geachtet wer es war, aber gut möglich dass sein name Mason war. Ich hab ihm sogar geholfen, aber danach konnte ich nicht mit ihm reden und er lief einfach davon... *g*
Naja, mal sehen ob ich ihn noch finde, sonst nutz ich eben den Konsolenbefehl


----------



## craven77 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*

Was passiert wenn eine Quest mal nicht bestanden ist.? Kann man diese später wiederholen?
Am Anfang war ich mit ner Low Ausrüstung in der Höhle des Magiers bei Montera. Damals hab ich die Quest leider nicht geschafft aber da ich den Kelch bekommen hab, hab ich einfach weitergespielt und diese als nicht bestanden abgehakt. Jetzt hab ich gehört der Magier ist vielleicht später noch wichtig!
Alles zu spät oder kann man die nochmal machen (ein paar Tage später oder so?)?


----------



## Muehlenbichl (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*



			
				craven77 am 16.10.2006 08:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Was passiert wenn eine Quest mal nicht bestanden ist.? Kann man diese später wiederholen?
> Am Anfang war ich mit ner Low Ausrüstung in der Höhle des Magiers bei Montera. Damals hab ich die Quest leider nicht geschafft aber da ich den Kelch bekommen hab, hab ich einfach weitergespielt und diese als nicht bestanden abgehakt. Jetzt hab ich gehört der Magier ist vielleicht später noch wichtig!
> Alles zu spät oder kann man die nochmal machen (ein paar Tage später oder so?)?



Wie meinst Du das genau mit nicht bestanden? ist der Magier dabei drauf gegangen? Falls nicht kannst Du imo jederzeit wieder zurück zur Höhle und Ihn nach Okara schicken. Gib ihm aber Geleitschutz.


----------



## armundhaesslich (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kliff hat das Flammenschwert nicht !?*

Hallo, ich habe mir nicht alle Posts durchgelesen, deshalb sorry wenn die Frage bereits geklärt wurde.

Ich habe dem Schmied Kliff den Job bei den Rebellen in Reddock verschafft. Nun lese ich dauernd, dass er mir dann das Flammenschwert verkaufen kann. Leider hat er es bei mir nicht im Angebot. Woran kann das liegen, bzw. wie komme ich trotzdem schnell an das Flammenschwert heran. 

Über sachdienliche Hinweise, die zur Ergreifung des Flammenschwertes führen, würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## craven77 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 16.10.2006 09:40 schrieb:
			
		

> craven77 am 16.10.2006 08:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, die haben ihn gekillt! und dann hab ich mir halt den Kelch genommen! Hab mir dabei nichts gedacht


----------



## Muehlenbichl (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kliff hat das Flammenschwert nicht !?*



			
				armundhaesslich am 16.10.2006 09:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich habe mir nicht alle Posts durchgelesen, deshalb sorry wenn die Frage bereits geklärt wurde.
> 
> Ich habe dem Schmied Kliff den Job bei den Rebellen in Reddock verschafft. Nun lese ich dauernd, dass er mir dann das Flammenschwert verkaufen kann. Leider hat er es bei mir nicht im Angebot. Woran kann das liegen, bzw. wie komme ich trotzdem schnell an das Flammenschwert heran.
> 
> Über sachdienliche Hinweise, die zur Ergreifung des Flammenschwertes führen, würde ich mich sehr freuen.



Morgen,
wenn Dir der Schmied das Schwert nicht verkauft, versuch es mal beim Orkhändler in Kap Dun nachdem Du ihm seine 3 Kisten wiederbeschafft hast.

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## Muehlenbichl (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*



			
				craven77 am 16.10.2006 09:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, die haben ihn gekillt! und dann hab ich mir halt den Kelch genommen! Hab mir dabei nichts gedacht



Hmm, ist nat. kacke aber soweit ich weiß ist das Spiel dennoch durchspielbar. Inwieweit der später noch eine Rolle spielen soll weiß ich jetzt nicht (der verkauft Alchemierezepte und vergibt glaube Magiepunkte), aber mal ehrlich wenn bei mir so ein Magier stirbt lade ich einfach nochmal neu und lass den nicht dort liegen


----------



## armundhaesslich (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kliff hat das Flammenschwert nicht !?*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 16.10.2006 10:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen,
> wenn Dir der Schmied das Schwert nicht verkauft, versuch es mal beim Orkhändler in Kap Dun nachdem Du ihm seine 3 Kisten wiederbeschafft hast.
> 
> Gruß
> Muehlenbichl


Klasse, danke für Deine schnelle Hilfe!   

Ich werde mich umgehend auf die Suche nach den Kisten von Ukrass (oder wie der Orkhändler auch heißen mag) machen. Wehe der verkauft mir danach nicht das Flammenschwert, dann räum ich ihm zur Strafe sein ganzes Lager leer.


----------



## musclecar (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kliff hat das Flammenschwert nicht !?*

sag mal leute habt ihr auch schon mal das problem gehabt dass wenn ihr zu einem der anführer der orks kommt er sagt es gibt schlechte neuigkeiten und dass er alle moras töten soll und dich dann angreift
weil ich hab das problem in gelder und muss mit gnork dem anführer dort reden damit ich erfahre ob er einen feuerkelch hat weil nur wenn er keinen hat hilft mir der feuermagier marius eine revolte zu starten aber ich kann ihn nicht fragen weril mich gnork dauernd angreift

was soll ich denn jetzt machen?wenn ich einfach so alle orkas töte wird das nicht als befreiung von geldern akzeptiert weil es ja keinen aufstand von den sklaven gab


----------



## bumi (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kliff hat das Flammenschwert nicht !?*



			
				bigN-Fan am 15.10.2006 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> er heißt Mason...
> und es ist der Typ, der sich mit den Söldner kloppt
> wenn man ihm nicht hilft, killen sie ihn


Hmm, okay... also ich hab mal neu geladen und da waren sie sich wieder am prügeln. Hab mich nicht geachtet wer es war, aber gut möglich dass sein name Mason war. Ich hab ihm sogar geholfen, aber danach konnte ich nicht mit ihm reden und er lief einfach davon... *g*
Naja, mal sehen ob ich ihn noch finde, sonst nutz ich eben den Konsolenbefehl


----------



## Dexter (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*



			
				craven77 am 16.10.2006 08:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Was passiert wenn eine Quest mal nicht bestanden ist.? Kann man diese später wiederholen?
> Am Anfang war ich mit ner Low Ausrüstung in der Höhle des Magiers bei Montera. Damals hab ich die Quest leider nicht geschafft aber da ich den Kelch bekommen hab, hab ich einfach weitergespielt und diese als nicht bestanden abgehakt. Jetzt hab ich gehört der Magier ist vielleicht später noch wichtig!
> Alles zu spät oder kann man die nochmal machen (ein paar Tage später oder so?)?




welcher Magier bzw. welche Höhle?


----------



## Muehlenbichl (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*



			
				Dexter am 16.10.2006 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> craven77 am 16.10.2006 08:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In der nähe Mortanas, gibt es eine Höhle in dem sich ein Magier versteckt. Ihn kann man für das Rebellenlager Okara rekrutieren.

Kann mir vlt. jdm. helfen bitte? 



Spoiler



Ich habe mich in Vengard jetzt bis zur Burg durchgeschlagen. Der Befehlshaber vor dem Tor gibt mir den Auftrag im Ostflügel der Stadt einen vermissten Paladin zu suchen. Ich suche und suche finde ihn aber nicht. Hat einer nen Tipp?



Thx schonmal

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## Tiger39 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Ruf in Silden/bei den Orks*

Ich habe eine Frage zu dem Ruf:Ich bin momentan hauptsächlich in Silden und will dort in "Das obere Viertel" weiß aber nicht wie hoch mein Ruf ist (ich brauche 75.Nun will ich dort meinen Ruf steigern aber manche Quests werden nicht angezeigt und ich weiß nicht welche Aufträge ich noch nicht abgeschlossen habe.

Btw: Gibt es eine Händler mit sehr viel Gold, etwa 30.000.Für die Waldläuferbögen die ich habe oder kann man es rückgängig machen wenn sie abgenutzt sind?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Ruf in Silden/bei den Orks*



			
				Tiger39 am 16.10.2006 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe eine Frage zu dem Ruf:Ich bin momentan hauptsächlich in Silden und will dort in "Das obere Viertel" weiß aber nicht wie hoch mein Ruf ist (ich brauche 75.Nun will ich dort meinen Ruf steigern aber manche Quests werden nicht angezeigt und ich weiß nicht welche Aufträge ich noch nicht abgeschlossen habe.
> 
> Btw: Gibt es eine Händler mit sehr viel Gold, etwa 30.000.Für die Waldläuferbögen die ich habe oder kann man es rückgängig machen wenn sie abgenutzt sind?
> 
> Danke schonmal.



Drück auf der Map einfach mal auf die Stadt drauf (oder im Questlog weiß jetzt nicht genau) und dann kannst Du sehen wie hoch Dein Ruf in der jeweiligen Stadt ist. Welche Aufgaben noch nicht abgeschlossen sind siehste ja auch im Questlog, was zusätzliche Aufträge angeht, einfach alle anquatschen die einen "richtigen" Namen haben.

Meine Frage oben hat sich übrigens erledigt.


----------



## assman (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Schlacht um Kap Dun - Wenzel Tot*

Ich hab die Ork schlacht in Kap dun erfolgreich überstanden, die Orks sind Tot, der anführer auch, allerdings ist Wenzel der Paladin bei der schlacht auch umgekommen... Wird der später im Spiel noch gebraucht, oder war er nur wichtig für die Exp der quest Wenzel räumt auf?

vielen dank schonmal


----------



## Batman1 (16. Oktober 2006)

Hiho,

Ich hab nen Problem in Geldern...

Mir fehlt noch ein Ruf-Punkt zur 75% Marke...

Zwei Quests fallen mir ein, die mir die benötigten Rufpunkte bringen könnten, die ich aber noch nicht lösen konnte...

Beide sind von dem Typen, der mir sagt, daß ich 75% Ruf brauche, um zum Anführer zu kommen...



Spoiler



Ich soll im Norden von Geldern auf einem Felsvorsprung in einer Ruine nach Artefakten suchen. Ich finde im Norden aber keine solche Ruine...

Ich soll herausfinden, mit welchem Alchemisten der Sklave, der mit Artefakten handelt, zusammenarbeitet.



Ich hab mich schon dusselich gesucht... Helft mir bitte... Die Lösung für eine der Quests reicht schon... !!!


----------



## bumi (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Schlacht um Kap Dun - Wenzel Tot*



			
				assman am 16.10.2006 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab die Ork schlacht in Kap dun erfolgreich überstanden, die Orks sind Tot, der anführer auch, allerdings ist Wenzel der Paladin bei der schlacht auch umgekommen... Wird der später im Spiel noch gebraucht, oder war er nur wichtig für die Exp der quest Wenzel räumt auf?
> 
> vielen dank schonmal


der war afaik nur für diese Quest wichtig, bzw. man kann noch etwas für ihn erledigen indem man ihm sein altes Schwert zurückbringt. Mehr hab ich von ihm aber nie gekriegt, reden kann ich auch nicht mehr mit ihm... also bisher ist der Charakter abgeschlossen, von daher glaub ich nicht dass sein Tod relevant ist


----------



## ghad3195 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread]zu weinig lampenöl*

hab ortegas höhle ausgeräuchert und 4 lampenölkisten gefunden, der händler braucht aber 5.

bug oder muss ich die höhle noch mal abklappern?


----------



## Muehlenbichl (16. Oktober 2006)

Moemo am 15.10.2006 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab denen sicherlich nichts gemacht, sie greifen mich leider ohne Vorwarnung an.
> Trage eine leichte Orksöldner-Rüstung.



Hi Meomo,
sag mal wie hoch ist denn Dein Ruf schon bei den Rebellen? Kann doch sein das der schon so hoch ist das es bekannt ist das Du für sie arbeitest und daher von den Söldnern angegriffen wirst.

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## bigN-Fan (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread]zu weinig lampenöl*



			
				ghad3195 am 16.10.2006 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> hab ortegas höhle ausgeräuchert und 4 lampenölkisten gefunden, der händler braucht aber 5.
> 
> bug oder muss ich die höhle noch mal abklappern?


müssten eigentlich 5 sein, such noch mal alles durch

*Prob hab*
Montera...
Kühe killen...
ich hab nun aber durch dummen Zufall schon die Rebellen umgebracht, die mir den Auftrag gegebn haben... bevor ich dann die 5. Kuh fand   
gibt es irgendeinen Cheat oder so? um NPCs wieder zu beleben
thx

und 2.... bei den Waldläufern, die bewachen ja eigentlich nen Druiden, oder?
nur ist bei mir seine Höhle leer   
die stehen da so, als würden sie die Höhle bewachen, is dasn Bug oder was?


----------



## Moemo (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 16.10.2006 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir vlt. jdm. helfen bitte?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Wenn das noch nicht erwähnt wurde, der Paladin Thordir (?) befindet sich auf einem Turm.


 Ok, hat sich ja erledigt *g*

Bei den Rebellen habe ich einen Ruf von 41. In Silden werde ich aber nicht angegriffen


----------



## bumi (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread]zu weinig lampenöl*



			
				bigN-Fan am 16.10.2006 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> *Prob hab*
> Montera...
> Kühe killen...
> ich hab nun aber durch dummen Zufall schon die Rebellen umgebracht, die mir den Auftrag gegebn haben... bevor ich dann die 5. Kuh fand


Darf ich fragen warum du die lieben Rebellen tötest?! Die können doch nix dafür! *g*
Du kannst versuchen ob die Rebellen mit dem Konsolenbefehl "goto _Name des NPCs_" wieder auftauchen, ansonsten musst du einen Spielstand laden. Aber sofern diese paar Rebellen für die Hauptquest nicht entscheidend sind - scheiss drauf


----------



## Muehlenbichl (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread]zu weinig lampenöl*



			
				bumi am 16.10.2006 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sofern diese paar Rebellen für die Hauptquest nicht entscheidend sind - scheiss drauf



Ähm nunja, der Typ der die Idee hatte die Stadt durch die Ermordung der Kühe zu schwächen, wird später im Spiel zum Oberkommandierenden der Rebellenarmee. Wenn der tot ist, wirste früher oder später feststecken.


----------



## bigN-Fan (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread]zu weinig lampenöl*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 16.10.2006 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> bumi am 16.10.2006 18:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja, sowieso zu spät...^^
kann aber nicht sein, dass ich dadurch ein problem hab, denn der Orktyp hat ja gesagt, ich kann die Außenposten vernichten, und das war eindeutig einer ^^
bin ich hier der einzigste, der den Orks hilft? ^^    
goto klappt bei mir nicht, auch bei Personen, die leben >.<
das mit dem Druiden hat sich geklärt, jetzt stand der auf einmal wieder da  :-o 

lohnt es sich, nach Trelis zu gehen, oder erst Vengard?


----------



## Muehlenbichl (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread]zu weinig lampenöl*



			
				bigN-Fan am 16.10.2006 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> bin ich hier der einzigste, der den Orks hilft? ^^


Jo  



> lohnt es sich, nach Trelis zu gehen, oder erst Vengard?



Trelis bin ich nur durchgereist ka also, aber Vengard war ganz lustig, weiß nur nicht wie sich die Aufgaben da für einen Ork-Kollaborateur gestalten  
Da trifft man auch den obersten(?) Feuermagier der einem sehr nützliche mag. Talente beibringen kann falls das für Dich in Frage kommt (hohes "Altes Wissen" vorrausgesetzt).


----------



## bigN-Fan (16. Oktober 2006)

*[Sammelthread]allgemein^^*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 16.10.2006 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> bigN-Fan am 16.10.2006 18:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja, Altes hab ich schon 50 ^^

ach... naja, Orks ^^
die sind Mittel zum Zweck, ich will eidneutig zu den Assassinen    
das stand schon vor nem halben Jahr fest ^^

was heißen eigentlich in dem Fenster, wo man die Quests sehen kann, unten die Zahlen? wo halt die Völer stehen, und dahinter dann Zahlen
hoffe mal, das sind keine Prozentzahlen...^^


----------



## Natschlaus (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread]allgemein^^*



			
				bigN-Fan am 16.10.2006 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Muehlenbichl am 16.10.2006 19:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh doch das sind sie.  Ich war auch negativ überrascht wie lang das braucht bis man mal z.B. 25 % bei den Rebellen hat.
MFg, wakKa


----------



## bigN-Fan (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread]allgemein^^*



			
				Wakka am 16.10.2006 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh doch das sind sie.  Ich war auch negativ überrascht wie lang das braucht bis man mal z.B. 25 % bei den Rebellen hat.
> MFg, wakKa


damn   
naja, immerhin, bei den Waldläufern hab ich schon 40% oder so   
bringt mir zwar anscheinend nix, aber immerhin^^

wie kommt man auf so hohe Prozentzahlen, das is ja endkrass ^^


----------



## bumi (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread]zu weinig lampenöl*



			
				bigN-Fan am 16.10.2006 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Muehlenbichl am 16.10.2006 18:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn du ja sowieso den Orks hilfst, weil du zu den Assassinen willst, dann ist es doch eigentlich "egal" dass du den Typen umgebracht hast, oder nicht?


----------



## bigN-Fan (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread]zu weinig lampenöl*



			
				bumi am 16.10.2006 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> bigN-Fan am 16.10.2006 18:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sag ich doch ^^

aber bringt das eigentlich was, nach Vengard zu gehen, jetzt mal so gesehen...^^
kann ja gleich den König töten


----------



## bumi (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread]zu weinig lampenöl*



			
				bigN-Fan am 16.10.2006 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> aber bringt das eigentlich was, nach Vengard zu gehen, jetzt mal so gesehen...^^
> kann ja gleich den König töten


Bis du den konkreten Auftrag erhälst dort hin zu gehen, würd ich mich sonst mal in der Welt beschäftigen - es gibt ja sicherlich noch genug zu tun. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt schon den König umzunieten wär doch schade


----------



## Muehlenbichl (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*



			
				Moemo am 16.10.2006 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Rebellen habe ich einen Ruf von 41. In Silden werde ich aber nicht angegriffen



Hast Du vlt. mal in der Nähe Ärger mit den Orks gehabt? Mir ist grade aufgefallen das ich von Orks, die in der Nähe von Vengard ihr Lager haben auch sofort angegriffen werde. Hat wohl damit zu tun das ich innerhalb der Barriere ein paar ihrer Kameraden auf dem Gewissen habe  In anderen Städten dagegen gibt es noch keine Probleme.

Ich bräuchte auch mal dringend Hilfe:
Und zwar brauch ich für eine Quest in Faring 10 Wolfsfelle um einen der höheren Orks zu beeindrucken. In der nähe gibt es zwar auch ein Rudel nur hatte ich nicht vor mir dieses Jägertalent anzueignen. Hat jmd. Erfahrung mit der Quest und evt. nen Tipp wo ich in der nähe welche herbekomme? 

Würde nur sehr ungern 5LP für dieses Talent opfern  

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## Moemo (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 16.10.2006 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Moemo am 16.10.2006 17:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du die Orks direkt vor der Barriere meinst, die sind immer aggressiv; den letzten Kontakt mit Orks hatte ich in Montera, die Orks vor Gotha habe ich komplett in Ruhe gelassen, sind aber nach der Befreiung Gothas abgehauen.


----------



## bigN-Fan (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 16.10.2006 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Moemo am 16.10.2006 17:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die Orks um Vengard greifen jeden an
bin da auch mal hingelatscht...^^

warum holst du dir das Talent nicht?
is doch cool, will ic auch noch machen... wo geht das?
ich kenne bis jetzt nur einen Jäger?


----------



## Hannibal89 (16. Oktober 2006)

Dexter am 14.10.2006 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 14.10.2006 13:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BUGALARM auf Rebellenseite is die Quest unlösbar da man die Wölfe tötet wenn man Wenzels Schwert sucht, d.h. das Schwert und die Wölfe sind in der gleichen Höhle zuerst die quest annhemen und dann dorthin gehen!


----------



## Dexter (16. Oktober 2006)

konnte beide Quests lösen


----------



## craven77 (16. Oktober 2006)

Wo kann man für das Jagen Fellabziehen lernen?
DAnke


----------



## Devillex (16. Oktober 2006)

craven77 am 16.10.2006 23:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kann man für das Jagen Fellabziehen lernen?
> DAnke


Eigentlich bei so ziemlich jedem, der dir was über die Jagd beibringen kann (z.B. die Jäger in Silden, oder auch der Jäger vor Kap Dun).


----------



## Moemo (17. Oktober 2006)

Hab grad ohne es zu wissen, den Schmelzofen in Nordmar _gecleart_, war eigentlich auf der Suche nach dieser Ork-Gruppe von der Angor in Silden sprach *g* - trotzdem wurde das Spiel mit einem "Guru"-Fehler beendet  .
Da drin sind mehr Orks als in der ganzen _Herr der Ringe-Trilogie_. 

-Wo ist die Ork-Gruppe am Pass?

MfG


----------



## craven77 (17. Oktober 2006)

Devillex am 16.10.2006 23:43 schrieb:
			
		

> craven77 am 16.10.2006 23:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, da war ich schon überall, die können mir das nicht beibringen


----------



## Muehlenbichl (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*



			
				bigN-Fan am 16.10.2006 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> warum holst du dir das Talent nicht?
> is doch cool, will ic auch noch machen... wo geht das?
> ich kenne bis jetzt nur einen Jäger?



Morgen,
naja ich will nicht das mir evt. später mal Lernpunkte für die Magie fehlen nur damit ich irgendwelchen Viechern das Fell über die Ohren ziehen kann  

Wie schon jmd. sagte kannste das bei so gut wie jedem "Jäger-Lehrer" lernen. Spontan fallen mir da der Jäger für die Okara-Quest, die Jäger in Faring oder der Jäger vor Kap Dun ein. 

@Craven77 Frag einfach nochmal die Jäger ob sie Dir was beibringen würden. Kann eigentlich nicht sein das dir das niemand beibringt, falls doch muß es sich um einen Bug handeln.


----------



## craven77 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 17.10.2006 08:38 schrieb:
			
		

> bigN-Fan am 16.10.2006 20:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mir fehlt nur noch meister schütze, fell abziehen und Krallen und hörner erbeuten. aber bei allen lehrern fehlt das fell abziehen... war schon bei allen 3 in silden, Kap dun usw.
hätte ja sein können das es wie beim kämpfen mit zwei schwertern nur einen bestimmten lehrer gibt. 
Ja die lieben bugs, hab bis jetzt noch keinen Teleport stein für okara..... so ein mist


----------



## Muehlenbichl (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*



			
				craven77 am 17.10.2006 08:48 schrieb:
			
		

> mir fehlt nur noch meister schütze, fell abziehen und Krallen und hörner erbeuten. aber bei allen lehrern fehlt das fell abziehen... war schon bei allen 3 in silden, Kap dun usw.
> hätte ja sein können das es wie beim kämpfen mit zwei schwertern nur einen bestimmten lehrer gibt.
> Ja die lieben bugs, hab bis jetzt noch keinen Teleport stein für okara..... so ein mist



Also was die Krallen und Hörner betrifft da bin ich 100% sicher das der Jäger für die Okara-Quest das anbietet, falls Du den noch nicht gefragt hast probiers mal. Ansonsten ist schon Mist   Probier mal bei dem kleinen Fels bei dem der T-Stein draufliegt rein und rauß zu zoomen, soll angeblich schonmal geholfen haben.


----------



## craven77 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 17.10.2006 08:53 schrieb:
			
		

> craven77 am 17.10.2006 08:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Krallen bieten die schon an... das kann ich nur noch net lernen. irgendwie hab ich allgemein schwierigkeiten die low sachen zu lernen nachdem ich die High kann. Kein Alchi will mir Manatrank herstellung erklären. Dabei ist es das einfachste....
Zoomen, wie geht das?


----------



## Muehlenbichl (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*



			
				craven77 am 17.10.2006 08:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Krallen bieten die schon an... das kann ich nur noch net lernen. irgendwie hab ich allgemein schwierigkeiten die low sachen zu lernen nachdem ich die High kann. Kein Alchi will mir Manatrank herstellung erklären. Dabei ist es das einfachste....
> Zoomen, wie geht das?



Mit dem Mausrad.

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## bumi (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*

Frage: kriegt man in Gotha auch Quests nachdem man es von seinem Fluch befreit hat?


----------



## Sonic79 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*

Das Dorf soll wieder aufgebaut werden (nicht nur von Gorn), du wirst später noch mindestens eine weitere Person treffen die du mit dem Aufbau des dorfes beauftragst (Halte 1000 Gold parat)
Da das dorf ja wieder aufgebaut werden soll könnte ich mir gut vorstellen , dass man da später auch wieder Quests bestreiten kann.
Schaun wa mal....


----------



## Sonic79 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Achtung!!! EXTREM-BUG verdacht!*

Nur 14 Schwefelpackete???

Laut Xardas muss man sich in Geldern mit den dortigen Schamanenen unterhalten,um wichtige Informationen über den Verbleib der "Göttlichen Artefakte "zu erhalten.
Um sich aber mit den Schamanen unterhalten zu können, muss man erst sein ansehen in Geldern auf 75% steigern, also verschiede Quests bestreiten.
Für den das Tor zu den Schamanen bewachenden Ork z.B,soll man u.a. 20 Schwefelpakete aus der Nördlichen Schwefelmiene besorgen.
Vor Ort muss man dann aber erst mal die Fiecher vernichten die die Miene bedrohen(Quest)
Hat man die Biester abgeschlachtet wird allerdings kein Qusterfolg angezeigt und in der Miene erhält man nur 14 Schwefelpakete!!!
Verdammt ärgerlich da mich der Ork am Tor zu den Schamanen wahrscheinlich auch nach erledigung seiner restlichen Afufträge nicht vorbei lässt und somit die HAUPTHANDLUNG nicht  weiter voranngetrieben werden kann !!!

PS: habe den ersten Patch wieder deinstalliert, hatte damit extreme Preformance-Probleme, jetzt bleibt mir nix anderes übrig als den Patch zu nutzen in der Hoffnung das die Quest damit lösbar ist!

Kennt jemand das Problem, funktionierts mit Patch???


----------



## Dexter (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Achtung!!! EXTREM-BUG verdacht!*

in der verlassenen Mine kann man auch Schwefel abbauen


----------



## Woge110 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Achtung!!! EXTREM-BUG verdacht!*

guten morgen com,

eine frage
hat jemand von euch in varand schon mal das sägequest geschafft
bei mir will er die sägen net haben
obwohl ich alles für die quest hab
is das ein bug oder was

help

mfg Woge


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Achtung!!! EXTREM-BUG verdacht!*

Wieß jetz nicht ob die Frage schon vorkam aber ich bin grad noch in Kap Dun und soll die ganzen hungrigen Wölfe töten.... also meiner meinung nach hab ich alle getötet, ich finde keine mehr -,- 

Bug oder verstecken die sich irgendwo`?

Und noch ne Logikfrage: Was bringt einem der starke Schwertkampf? ich merke gar keinen Unterschied....


----------



## Moemo (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Achtung!!! EXTREM-BUG verdacht!*



			
				ZiegenPaeter am 17.10.2006 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieß jetz nicht ob die Frage schon vorkam aber ich bin grad noch in Kap Dun und soll die ganzen hungrigen Wölfe töten.... also meiner meinung nach hab ich alle getötet, ich finde keine mehr -,-
> 
> Bug oder verstecken die sich irgendwo`?
> 
> Und noch ne Logikfrage: Was bringt einem der starke Schwertkampf? ich merke gar keinen Unterschied....



Geh mal aus Kap Dun raus und lauf mal links hinter dem Beliar-Schrein den Wald hoch, dort sollten noch Wölfe sein, falls du dort noch nicht warst.


----------



## bumi (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*



			
				Sonic79 am 17.10.2006 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Dorf soll wieder aufgebaut werden (nicht nur von Gorn), du wirst später noch mindestens eine weitere Person treffen die du mit dem Aufbau des dorfes beauftragst (Halte 1000 Gold parat)
> Da das dorf ja wieder aufgebaut werden soll könnte ich mir gut vorstellen , dass man da später auch wieder Quests bestreiten kann.
> Schaun wa mal....


Das Dorf ist mittlerwile wieder vollständig aufgebaut und hübsch von Rebellen besiedelt. Gorn sitzt allerdings noch immer an der selben Stelle und wartet darauf, dass ich ihn irgendwo hin mitnehme (Dialogauswahl "komm mit") - mehr kann ich dort zur Zeit nicht tun


----------



## craven77 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*

Hat schon jemand Silden befreit? MAch jetzt seit über 1 Std. rum und muss alles alleine niedermetzeln!
Hat jemand ne ahnung wann das zu ende ist?


----------



## Sonic79 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Achtung!!! EXTREM-BUG verdacht!*

In der Miene kann man zwar Schwefel abbauen, aber keine Schwefelpakete!!!


----------



## ghad3195 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*



			
				bumi am 17.10.2006 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Sonic79 am 17.10.2006 10:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. wo sitzt denn Gorn?

2. wo ist shawn(der mit dem ich gotha wieder aufbauen soll)

3.kann ich eigentlich in eine weitere stadt gehen oder soll ich gleich nach vengard zum könig wenn ich die rune bekommen hab? bin stufe 20.


----------



## bumi (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*



			
				ghad3195 am 17.10.2006 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. wo sitzt denn Gorn?
> 
> 2. wo ist shawn(der mit dem ich gotha wieder aufbauen soll)
> 
> 3.kann ich eigentlich in eine weitere stadt gehen oder soll ich gleich nach vengard zum könig wenn ich die rune bekommen hab? bin stufe 20.


1. Gorn sitzt im "oberen" Bereich der Stadt, also im Burgbereich. Wenn du rein kommst, dreh dich nach rechts und geh ins Haus ganz hinten rechts. Dort sitzt er drin

2. Shawn ist IMO auch in Gotha (nachdem du ihn dorthin geschickt hast). Sonst ist er entweder in oder um Montera, oder in Okara

3. du kannst gleich nach Vengard wenn du die Rune hast. Sei dir jedoch bewusst dass dort unzählige Orks sitzen


----------



## Woge110 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*

was muss man machen damit die sklavenorks in montera verschwinden?


----------



## ghad3195 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Shawn + Vengard*



			
				bumi am 17.10.2006 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> ghad3195 am 17.10.2006 13:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also shawn hab ich im ganzen spiel nicht gesehen, vielleicht ist es n bug dass er net da ist. okara ist er 100% nicht und montera hab ich ihn nicht gesehen.  

wie hast du das gemacht bist du gleich nach vengard oder erst die anderen städte abgeklappert?

mffg Ghad


----------



## Andy19 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*



			
				Woge110 am 17.10.2006 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> was muss man machen damit die sklavenorks in montera verschwinden?


Töten.   
Ich konnte sie anreden und sie einzeln den Weg runter von der Stadt weg schicken.


----------



## HanFred (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*



			
				Andy19 am 17.10.2006 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Woge110 am 17.10.2006 14:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich konnte sie nicht selber töten, weil sie mich schon zu nett fanden (die rebellen hingegen schon, hmm) . *g*
aber die zwei rebellen haben ihnen den garaus gemacht. allderdings musste ich immer quicksaven und jeden einzeln runterlocken, sonst sind die zwei draufgegangen.


----------



## Moemo (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*

Wo finde ich denn die Lieferung der Orks aus Nordmar? Ich hab hier schon fast ganz Nordmar dafür abgeklappert...

MfG


----------



## craven77 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*



			
				Moemo am 17.10.2006 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo finde ich denn die Lieferung der Orks aus Nordmar? Ich hab hier schon fast ganz Nordmar dafür abgeklappert...
> 
> MfG


Nicht in Nordmar, du musst auf den pass zwischen nordmar und silden


----------



## Moemo (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*



			
				craven77 am 17.10.2006 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moemo am 17.10.2006 14:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, dann schau ich mal...

Hat schon jmd. Ingor in Silden bei Zapotek verraten? Wenn ja, was genau passiert dann?


----------



## craven77 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*



			
				Moemo am 17.10.2006 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> craven77 am 17.10.2006 14:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nichts, er will sich was überlegen, anschließend gehst du zu ingor und erzählst ihm dass die Ork wissen was er getan hat!

Hab 1,5 Std für die Befreiungsschlacht gebraucht und mind. 30 Heiltränke!! Aber dafür dann auch 40k gold bekommen. War das ein Stress!!!

Wie komme ich bei Gothic in die Konsole um dort was einzugeben?


----------



## Moemo (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*

Ich find bisher nur jede Menge Rebellen, aber keine Orks


----------



## Dexter (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*



			
				Moemo am 17.10.2006 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find bisher nur jede Menge Rebellen, aber keine Orks



weiter in den Wald und bei den beiden Trollen leicht links halten, aber vorsichtig vorgehen neben den Trollen rennen auch massig anderes Viehzeug da rum


----------



## BadMix (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*

Shawn ist in Okara.. unten beim anführer. Da sind an der gegenüberliegenden Seite zum abgang zwei höhlen. In der einen Schlummert Shawn. Sie ist, wenn man vom anführer kommt, die erste auf der linken seite.

Was mach ich mit schwefel, erz oder goldbrocken???

badmix


----------



## craven77 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*

Irgendwie ist heute nicht mein Tag, alles geht schief!
Kann man Montera auch befreien wenn Senford tot ist?  *klitzekleines Missgeschick*


----------



## extricite (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*

Mal ein paar Fragen:

1.Kann mir jmd simpel den Weg von Montera nach Okara erklären. 

Habe mir den Thread eigentlich durchgelesen, nur bei manchen posts nicht so genau geschaut, wegen Spoiler... Deshalb könnte ich was übersehen haben.

2. Kann mir jmd in Bakaresh helfen ? Ich hab da neh Quest angenommen, und nicht mehr im Kopf was der Questgeber genau wollte. Auch die Questbeschreibung lässt so ziemliche alle fragen offen   
Ich soll etwas in den Ruinen machen für Carlos und es hat was mit den Sklaven zu tun. Alle töten hilft leider nicht   Hat jmd neh idee, was man da genau machen musste und welche Ruinen gemeint sind ?

3. So endlich 40000 G gespart für die Assasine Rüstung und nue brauche 25% ruf bei denen. Habe bis jetzt 2% ROFL... Die Quests in Bakaresh geben kaum rufpunkte für die Assasine. Gibt es von denen irgendwo ein Hauptlager, dass man schnell ruf gainen kann oder Quests mit vielen folgequests für die Assasine _? Ich brauch dringend neh neue Rüstung. Laufe immer noch mit der leichten Rebellenrüssi rum und die stinkt   

Welche sollte ich mir vielleicht alternativ holen, die relativ umkompliziert zu bekommen ist, so rein rufstechnisch !?

Also Fragen über Fragen, schon mal Dank für mögliche Antworten im Voraus...


Eurer Extricite


----------



## HanFred (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*



			
				extricite am 17.10.2006 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ein paar Fragen:
> 
> 1.Kann mir jmd simpel den Weg von Montera nach Okara erklären.
> 
> Habe mir den Thread eigentlich durchgelesen, nur bei manchen posts nicht so genau geschaut, wegen Spoiler... Deshalb könnte ich was übersehen haben.


befrei den sklaven auf dem kornhof, er führt dich hin. achtung, sehr viele wölfe auf dem weg! mehrere rudel. ich würde den typen kurz stehen lassen und selber metzeln, sonst stirbt er womöglich.


----------



## craven77 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*



			
				HanFred am 17.10.2006 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> extricite am 17.10.2006 15:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei mir haben sie ihm nichts gemacht, ich bin einfach dem Rudel aus dem Weg gegangen, keine PRobleme


----------



## extricite (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*

danke für die Antwort... kann man danach noch montera betreten, ohne angegriffen zu werden ? Ich denke, um den Typen zu retten, muss man doch bestimmt ein paar söldner killen


----------



## HanFred (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*



			
				craven77 am 17.10.2006 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 17.10.2006 15:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ach... ja wenn man sowas wüsste...  
ich glaube zwar, dass er bei mir angefangen hat, die wölfe anzugreifen. kann aber sein, dass ich das war, dann war das pech. oder auch nicht, gibt ja exp.


----------



## extricite (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*

Super, das werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren 

Wenn jetzt noch jmd meine Bakaresh fragen beantworten kann, ist der Tag gerettet


----------



## bumi (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Shawn + Vengard*



			
				ghad3195 am 17.10.2006 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> wie hast du das gemacht bist du gleich nach vengard oder erst die anderen städte abgeklappert?
> 
> mffg Ghad


Also ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht grad wer oder wo Shawn ist... aber tröste dich, bei mir fehlt auch ein NPC... Mason oder wie der heisst ist bei mir unauffindbar, somit hab ich z.b. nie erfahren wer der Spitzel in Montera ist. Ich hab dann irgendwann einfach langsam angefangen die ganze Stadt auseinander zu nehmen, bis alle Orks und Söldner tot waren. Da ich also ganz auf mich allein gestellt war, war das eine wahnsinns Schlacht... Als nächstes werd ich mich entweder nach Vengard oder nach Tierlis schlagen, je nach Lust und Laune... mal gucken...

Aber wenn irgendjemand weiss wo man Shawn findet, bitte melden


----------



## Moemo (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Shawn + Vengard*



			
				bumi am 17.10.2006 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn irgendjemand weiss wo man Shawn findet, bitte melden



Shawn war bei mir immer in Okara, entweder unten bei Roland oder oben beim Schmied; jetzt müsste er aber in Gotha sein, nachdem ich ihm dafür 1000 Gold gegeben habe.


----------



## SPEEDI007 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Shawn + Vengard*

Hi, 

2 Kap Dun Quests:

1. Ich müsste laut einem Dieb nach Ardea. Es geht um Jacks Gold. Nun wo finde ich diesen Jack? Außer Rebellen, etc. gibt es keine wichtigen Personen...

2. Mit Cyrus sollte ich eine Banditenhöhle in der Küstenregion finden. Leider finde ich diese nicht. Ich kenne genau 2 Höhler neben Kap Dun. In einen sind Drachen und andere starke Monster und in der 2 Höhle taucht sofort ein Minecrawler auf... .

MfG


----------



## Muehlenbichl (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Shawn + Vengard*



			
				SPEEDI007 am 17.10.2006 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 2 Kap Dun Quests:
> 
> ...



Hoi,

1. Benutz den "Hinterausgang" Ardeas, nach ein paar Metern kommste zu einem Turm an der Steilküste, dort ist Jack.

2. Weiß jetzt auch nicht genau aber das wurde hier im Thread schon mehrmals beschrieben.

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## BadMix (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was mache ich mit den geschürften brocken?*

Hab das schon ein paar mal gefragt, aber leider bekomme ich nie eine antwort darauf... wie kann ich die brocken aus erz, gold oder schwefel weiterverarbeiten. Im item menü steht, dass man da zbsp ne menge gold draus machen kann. Wenn ich es aber nur verkaufe gibts nur 60 pro brocken. Wie kann ich die dinger also weiterverarbeiten??? bitte helft mal. 

asso, und wieviel rum brauch ich in nemora um den namen des anführers zu erhalten?

danke, badmix


----------



## irtool (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was mache ich mit den geschürften brocken?*

Hallo,

ich mache gerade die Quest, des Feuerclans in Nordmar, in der ich die 6 (?) Grabstätten besuchen soll, und die Kraft der dort liegenden Krieger via Ahnenstein erhalten soll.

Ich bin nun bei der Grabstätte von Storres (so heißt er glaube ich - bin mir aber nicht sicher), allerdings finde ich dort in der Gegend nirgendwo eine Ork-Truppe oder ähnliches, die den dort hin entsendeten Krieger getötet, und den Ahnenstein geklaut hat.

In der Ruine waren zwar direkt ein paar Orks und kämpften mit den Skelleten, aber den Ahnenstein finde ich nirgendwo.

Weiß zufällig jemand, wo sich dieser Stein befindet?

Mfg


----------



## bigN-Fan (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was mache ich mit den geschürften brocken?*



			
				irtool am 17.10.2006 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich mache gerade die Quest, des Feuerclans in Nordmar, in der ich die 6 (?) Grabstätten besuchen soll, und die Kraft der dort liegenden Krieger via Ahnenstein erhalten soll.


boah, wie weit bist du denn schon?  :-o 

kann mir jemand sagen, wo der Teleprtstein nach vengard ist?
In Gotha, klar...
aber wo genau, ich hab irgendwie schon alles abgegrast, und ich find den net 
is der im letzten gebäude?


----------



## Muehlenbichl (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was mache ich mit den geschürften brocken?*



			
				bigN-Fan am 17.10.2006 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> irtool am 17.10.2006 18:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, der befindet sich in einer Höhle vor dem Haupttor, nicht Downtown  

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## battlefielder13 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was mache ich mit den geschürften brocken?*

Die Frage gabs zwar schon mal im Thread hier,aber ich frag nochmal weil ich nich ewig lang suchen will/kann(muss ja Gothic 3 zocken^^):
Also ich hab jetzt den Spitzel in Montera gefunden,der mit dann gesagt hat ,dass ich den Urkrass oder wie der Obermotz der Orks da heißt töten muss.Okay,also ich geh halt zu dem Orkitypen hin und finde da keine Gesprächsoption ala"Die Stadt wird von uns Rebellen befreit werden also musst du sterben",was ja bei Ardea der Fall war.Also trotzdem kill ich den Typen mal  und renn so schnell ich kannzurück  zum Spitzel,da angekommen sprech ich ihn an und finde keine Gespächstoption,die sagt,dass die Stadt jetzt befreit werden soll.Also was hab ich falsch gemacht?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (17. Oktober 2006)

Geldern, 7 Alchemistenringe

Ich habe 5 der RInge auf Buchständern gefunden, aber die 2 letzten finde ich ums Verrecken nicht (suche schon seit knapp 45min  ).

Sind alle 7 sofort findbar oder liegen auch welche an Orten, die man erst nach Ruf 75% erreichen kann?


----------



## Dexter (17. Oktober 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 17.10.2006 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Geldern, 7 Alchemistenringe
> 
> Ich habe 5 der RInge auf Buchständern gefunden, aber die 2 letzten finde ich ums Verrecken nicht (suche schon seit knapp 45min  ).
> 
> Sind alle 7 sofort findbar oder liegen auch welche an Orten, die man erst nach Ruf 75% erreichen kann?



hatte nur 3, einer liegt z.B. beim Alchi auf dem Tisch


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (17. Oktober 2006)

Dexter am 17.10.2006 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 17.10.2006 20:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Äh, ja, toller Tipp. Also die "Offenstlichen" RInge habe ich ja offensichtlich schon -- muss irgendwie 2 besondere geben...


----------



## Dexter (17. Oktober 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 17.10.2006 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Dexter am 17.10.2006 20:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du schreibst das du alle 5  auf Buchständer gefunden hast, was hat der Alchimistetisch mit einem Buchständer gemeinsam


----------



## Sunmaniac (17. Oktober 2006)

Gibt es eigentlich nen Trick für Montera???
Will die Stadt zurückerobern aber das ist als Rebell unmöglich.
Also gegen so viele kommt doch keiner an!!!


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (17. Oktober 2006)

Dexter am 17.10.2006 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 17.10.2006 20:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tatsächlich, dummer Fehler, sry.  Mit Buchständer meinte ich natürlich Buchständer UND Alchemietische. Überleg doch bitte mal mit... *gg*


----------



## irtool (17. Oktober 2006)

Sunmaniac am 17.10.2006 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich nen Trick für Montera???
> Will die Stadt zurückerobern aber das ist als Rebell unmöglich.
> Also gegen so viele kommt doch keiner an!!!




Am einfachsten ist es, erst einmal den Anführer nieder zu schlagen. Danach bin ich erstmal so schnell wie es nur ging rausgerannt aus der Burg *g*

Danach war es einfach nur noch ein hit-and-run.. rein => ein paar Gegner anlocken, sich mit denen prügeln und wieder schnell weg flitzen um Heiltränke/Manatränke zu trinken.

Bei mir verlief es ganz praktisch, da die Orks alle von selbst aus der Burg herauskamen, und ich mich immer weiter vom Haupteingang entfernte, so das am Ende dieser One-Man-Show, der ganze Weg mit Ork-Leichen übersäht war.

Aber es ist halt nicht einfach, ich starb auch ein paar mal, und machte öfter mal gebrauch von der Quicksave-Funktion (ohne geht es nicht, und darauf zu verzichten wäre sowieso blödsinn), aber denoch ist es nicht unmöglich.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (17. Oktober 2006)

irtool am 17.10.2006 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Sunmaniac am 17.10.2006 20:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst Dir als Verstärkung auch noch Gorn mitnehmen. Musst halt noch mehr speichern weil der sich zum Teil in aussichtlose Kämpfe stürzt, aber im Endeffekt bringt das schon was. 

Falls Du schon etwas weiter bist: Probiers mal mit "Armee der Finsternis"  

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## chaos777 (17. Oktober 2006)

hej Leute!
schade das man ständig von den Orks angegrifen wird,nach den man 
paar städte befreit hat,meiner meinung nach gehen viele Quest flöten
ich habe erst 2 städte befreit,und schon gehen die Biester auf mich los
meiner meinung nach ist das eigentlich logisch,das Problem ist nur das 
man manche Quests nicht lösen kann,meine gunst bei den Rebellen liegt erst 
bei 22%
ein Beispiel:will in die Stadt Montara
ich soll den einen Typen Milch und Korn besorgen.aber jedesmal wenn ich mich
der stadt nähern will kommen die Orks und greifen mich an
gibt es eine Möglchkeit das zu verhindern?hab kein Bock jetzt schon die stadt zu
befreien


----------



## Dexter (17. Oktober 2006)

chaos777 am 17.10.2006 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> hej Leute!
> schade das man ständig von den Orks angegrifen wird,nach den man
> paar städte befreit hat,meiner meinung nach gehen viele Quest flöten
> ich habe erst 2 städte befreit,und schon gehen die Biester auf mich los
> ...



nach 2 Städten sollte das mit den Orcs noch nicht passieren


----------



## bumi (17. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab mal wieder 'ne Frage: In Vengard soll man ja diesen vermissten Paladin im Ostflügel suchen. Nur hab ich nun aber alles abgeklappert (glaub ich zumindest) und hab ihn nicht gesehen, und noch östlicher als meine Kompassnadel zeigt, kann ich nicht gehn... Wo versteckt sich der Kerl?


----------



## craven77 (17. Oktober 2006)

Ich soll 50.000 Goldstücke Vak nach Trelis bringen.
Dazu soll ich zum nahliegenden Tempel gehen und mir das Gold geben lassen. Welcher Tempel meint er?
An der AUsgrabungstelle im östl. Turm gibts nix. Also wo bitte soll der Tempel sein?


----------



## Dexter (17. Oktober 2006)

bumi am 17.10.2006 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal wieder 'ne Frage: In Vengard soll man ja diesen vermissten Paladin im Ostflügel suchen. Nur hab ich nun aber alles abgeklappert (glaub ich zumindest) und hab ihn nicht gesehen, und noch östlicher als meine Kompassnadel zeigt, kann ich nicht gehn... Wo versteckt sich der Kerl?



der sitzt auf einem Turm und frisst und den erreicht man übern den Wallzugang wo  glaube die vorletzte Orctruppe vor der Burg ( da ist ein Stadttor) war


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Shawn + Vengard*



			
				SPEEDI007 am 17.10.2006 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Mit Cyrus sollte ich eine Banditenhöhle in der Küstenregion finden. Leider finde ich diese nicht. Ich kenne genau 2 Höhler neben Kap Dun. In einen sind Drachen und andere starke Monster und in der 2 Höhle taucht sofort ein Minecrawler auf... .
> 
> MfG



Hier gibts Karten dazu


----------



## Sonic79 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Quest nicht bestanden*



			
				HanFred am 17.10.2006 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> extricite am 17.10.2006 15:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dexter (18. Oktober 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 17.10.2006 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Dexter am 17.10.2006 20:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und den rest gefunden?  ein ring liegt in dem verschlossenen Raum, wo 2 Orcs davor stehen


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (18. Oktober 2006)

Dexter am 18.10.2006 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> und den rest gefunden?  ein ring liegt in dem verschlossenen Raum, wo 2 Orcs davor stehen


Ja, hab seit gestern alle:
-der Ring im verschlossenen Raum fehlte
-Ring beim faulen Ork fehlte (den man für einen der Druiden töten soll, südl. Druidensuchtrupp oder so ähnlich) -- ich hab die Hütte zuerst komplett übersehen


----------



## Dexter (18. Oktober 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 18.10.2006 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Dexter am 18.10.2006 12:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hast du schon den Quest mit den eifrigen Sklaven (Wolfshöhle) gemacht? Soll da noch mehr hinschicken, habe aber nur einen einzigen gefunden.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (18. Oktober 2006)

Dexter am 18.10.2006 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du schon den Quest mit den eifrigen Sklaven (Wolfshöhle) gemacht? Soll da noch mehr hinschicken, habe aber nur einen einzigen gefunden.


Zuerst einen "besonders eifrigen Sklaven" ansprechen: dieser führt zur Höhle, die schon von Wölfen befreit sein sollte. Anschliessend drei "eifrige Sklaven" ansprechen und zur Mine schicken.
Die Sklaven sind auch in der in Geldern befindlichen Mine anzutreffen, alternativ bis zum Abend schlafen und die vom Lagerfeuer und ihrem Abendessen wegzerren.


----------



## Dexter (18. Oktober 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 18.10.2006 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Dexter am 18.10.2006 13:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



habe bis jetzt in den Minen nur normale Sklaven gefunden.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (18. Oktober 2006)

Dexter am 18.10.2006 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> habe bis jetzt in den Minen nur normale Sklaven gefunden.


Nicht in den Minen um Geldern herum suchen, sondern in Geldern selber nahe der Arena - dort ist auch eine Mine.


----------



## craven77 (18. Oktober 2006)

HAt schon jemand die Quest mit den 50000 Goldstücken für Vac gemacht?
Er spricht von einer naheliegenden Burg wo man ein Teil des Geldes bekommen kann. Weiss nur net wo die sein soll!
Danke


----------



## Dexter (18. Oktober 2006)

wo sind den die Ruinen wo man ein Artefakt holen soll? 
Habe bis jetzt nur eine gefunden die etwas nördlich von Geldern liegt (eigentlich nordwest), da gab es aber nur einen Drachen.


----------



## musclecar (18. Oktober 2006)

hab auch mal ne frage an die wo schon in der wüste sind:
man muss ja für diesen tempel wo lester und saturas sind 5 schlüssel finden.soweit ich das vrstanden habe hat saturas einen und lester auch soweit so gut ich hab nämlich 3 schlüssel gefunden also müsste ich doch jetzt alle schlüssel haben aber kann nix machen oder muss ich doch noch irgendwo einen schlüssel finden

würd mich echt freuen wen mir auch mal einer helfen würde


----------



## WaDenKraMpF (18. Oktober 2006)

musclecar am 18.10.2006 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> hab auch mal ne frage an die wo schon in der wüste sind:
> man muss ja für diesen tempel wo lester und saturas sind 5 schlüssel finden.soweit ich das vrstanden habe hat saturas einen und lester auch soweit so gut ich hab nämlich 3 schlüssel gefunden also müsste ich doch jetzt alle schlüssel haben aber kann nix machen oder muss ich doch noch irgendwo einen schlüssel finden
> 
> würd mich echt freuen wen mir auch mal einer helfen würde



Die restlichen 2 Schlüssel:


Spoiler



2 Tempelschlüssel gibt es noch in Mora Sul. 1nen hat ein Söldner im inventar der dich angeblich zu 2 Banditen führt die ihn haben sollen. Das enpuppt sich aber als falle und wenn der Söldner im Dreck liegt kann man von ihm einen Tempelschlüssel looten. Den 2. Schlüssel hat ein Händler für den man eine Artefakt-Vase besorgen soll.


----------



## projectNeo (18. Oktober 2006)

ich suche schon seit stunden den turm von xardas bzw den typ Hanson der mir sagen könnte wo er ist - beides noch nicht anähernd gefunden.

hab mittlerweile schon halb nordmar gekillt ...

kann mir bitte jemand sagen wo ich einen von beiden / beide finde am besten ausgehend vom wolfsclan / hammerclan ?

THX ^^


offtopic: wie kann man eigentlich einen ganzen threat nach einem wort durchsuchen ??


----------



## link1n (18. Oktober 2006)

projectNeo am 18.10.2006 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> ich suche schon seit stunden den turm von xardas bzw den typ Hanson der mir sagen könnte wo er ist - beides noch nicht anähernd gefunden.
> 
> hab mittlerweile schon halb nordmar gekillt ...
> 
> ...




machs so wie ich und drück strg+F - ist die suchfunktion in deinem browser..

nun komm ich drann 

hab grad vangrad oda wie das heist von denn orks befreit, und nun muss ich Thodir suchen?! einer hier im forum hat gepostet das er auf einem Turm sei 

Auf welchem Turm bitte? hab (fast) alle türme durchforscht aber nix gefunden :/ ein turm bleibt übrig aber der is nicht ganz begehbar :/ mann kann hineinsehen aber wie kommt mann rein? ist da der paladin? plz help


----------



## bigN-Fan (18. Oktober 2006)

link1n am 18.10.2006 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf welchem Turm bitte? hab (fast) alle türme durchforscht aber nix gefunden :/ ein turm bleibt übrig aber der is nicht ganz begehbar :/ mann kann hineinsehen aber wie kommt mann rein? ist da der paladin? plz help


scheiße, war Vengard fies ^^
hab's jetzt aber so ziemlich geleert...^^

also, der Paladin, der ist auf einem großen Turm, direkt vor dem Ausgang aus der Königsfestung
auf der Treppe liegt ein Tisch, aber den kann man überspringen

@KA: Wortsuche klappt nicht (weiß nicht, ob's hier geht, in den andern Zones jedenfalls schon jahrelang nicht), da hilft nur Strg + F5

ähm, und was soll ich jetzt nach Vengard machen? bin grad in Trelis
nach Nordmar für Xardas?


----------



## musclecar (18. Oktober 2006)

WaDenKraMpF am 18.10.2006 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> musclecar am 18.10.2006 17:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also den schlüssel vom söldner und dem händler hab ich schon und den anderen von yussuf auch aber mir fehlen noch 2 .von dem einen weiß ich dass garmalez oder wieder reichste händler in der stadt heißt ihn hat aber wo ist der letzte schlüssel?hab schon alle ruinen um den tempel herum abgesucht aber nichts gefunden


----------



## Trinomicom (18. Oktober 2006)

Hab da auch ma ne Frage zu nem Quest in Mora Sul. Hab von Gonzales die Aufgabe bekommen die 7 Wassermagier zu töten. Hab nur überhaupt kein Plan wo die sich alle rum treiben...2 Hab ich schon erledigt...Satura und Myxir. Hab auch schon die halbe Wüste nach den restlichen Magiern abgesucht. Kennt zufällig jemand die Standorte der Magier???

Und da wir grad bei Mora Sul sind, ich such noch den Mörder von Ramirez. Den Auftrag hab ich von Ningal bekommen. 
Den find ich leider auch net...  
Sind alles Aufträge von den Assassinen.

Thx im voraus für Antworten

MfG

Trinomicom


----------



## bumi (18. Oktober 2006)

bigN-Fan am 18.10.2006 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> also, der Paladin, der ist auf einem großen Turm, direkt vor dem Ausgang aus der Königsfestung
> auf der Treppe liegt ein Tisch, aber den kann man überspringen


Hä? Vor der Königsfestung? Ich dachte der hält sich im Ostflügel der Stadt auf?! Ich such mich nämlich ebenfalls dumm und dämlich


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (18. Oktober 2006)

Nemora: Wo ist "Der neue Mann für Nemora" zum Wache schieben?

EDIT: Hmpf, okay, 1min nach dem Beitrag dann doch endlich gefunden.


----------



## craven77 (19. Oktober 2006)

Brauche leider noch immer hilfe bei der Quest 50000 Goldstücke für Vac. Suche die Ausgrabungsstelle wo ich ein Teil des Geldes bekommen soll!
DANKE


----------



## BunGEe (19. Oktober 2006)

Kann man eigentlich irgendwo aus den Goldklumpen Münzen prägen? Zumindest steht das ja in der Beschreibung. ("Daraus könnte man eine Menge Münzen prägen" oder so ähnlich)


----------



## craven77 (19. Oktober 2006)

Neben der Questfrage mit den 50000 Goldstücken habe ich noch was:
Wieviel Städte darf man befreien bevor alle Orks sauer auf einen sind und dich angreifen?
Hab bis jetzt 3, geht noch ne 4te oder wieviel sind ok?


----------



## musclecar (19. Oktober 2006)

craven77 am 19.10.2006 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Neben der Questfrage mit den 50000 Goldstücken habe ich noch was:
> Wieviel Städte darf man befreien bevor alle Orks sauer auf einen sind und dich angreifen?
> Hab bis jetzt 3, geht noch ne 4te oder wieviel sind ok?


ich glaub bei der vierten ist dann schluss
so war es bei mir ich konnte nachdem ich 3 städte befreit hatte mit dem orkchef in trelis nicht mehr reden der hat gesagt er kann den morras nicht mehr vertrauen und hat mich angegriffen aber ich hätte mit ihm über feuerkelche reden müssen damit ich in trelis eine revolution starten kann aber ging ja so net
und nachdem ich meinen pc neu aufsetzen musste und deshalb gothic 3 auch hab ich erst einmal überall in mytrana die städte spweot gebracht dass sie eine revolution starten und sobald ich mit allen ork chefs gesprochen habe geht es los


----------



## BadMix (19. Oktober 2006)

BunGEe am 19.10.2006 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man eigentlich irgendwo aus den Goldklumpen Münzen prägen? Zumindest steht das ja in der Beschreibung. ("Daraus könnte man eine Menge Münzen prägen" oder so ähnlich)




auf die frage wirst du leider keine antwort bekommen, die hab ich auch schon 5 mal gestellt... nie konnte einer ne antwort geben. sry für dich.

badmix


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (19. Oktober 2006)

Mal ne allgemeine Frage zu den Quests, denn ich wunder mich grad ein bisschen....

z.B. in Kap Dun bekomm ich vom Rebbellenuntergrund die Quest Kap Dun zu befreien. Da ich aber mit den Orks sympathisiere hab ich ihn und ganz Reddock dem Erdboden gleich gemacht *g*

Bloß nun ist die Quest immernoch in meinem Log, obwohl der Questgeber schon lange tot ist... irgendwie störend finde ich...

Ein anderes Problem hab ich jetz in Montera. Ich soll für die Rebellen die Kühe auf dem Hof killen. Da ich ja Söldner werden will, möchte ich das natürlich nicht machen... doch ich habe noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden den Söldnern auf dem Hof die kleinen Rebellen zu verpetzen... das find ich echt schade, denn somit hab ich nur die Möglichkeit die QUest zu machen und im Ansehen der Orks zu sinken, oder eben die Quest einfach nicht zu machen.... ich hätte es echt schön gefunden, wenn man den Söldnern  verklickern könnte wo sich die Rebellen verstecken, die die Kühe töten wollen oder sowas in der Art....

(oder hab ich die Möglkt nur noch nicht entdeckt?)


----------



## bigN-Fan (19. Oktober 2006)

ZiegenPaeter am 19.10.2006 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> z.B. in Kap Dun bekomm ich vom Rebbellenuntergrund die Quest Kap Dun zu befreien. Da ich aber mit den Orks sympathisiere hab ich ihn und ganz Reddock dem Erdboden gleich gemacht *g*


jaha, noch jemand, der Okrfreund ist   

ja, dass man zB Quest lösen kann, die man noch gar nicht gekriegt hat ^^
is komisch, aber anders geht's ja nicht



			
				bumi am 18.10.2006 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> bigN-Fan am 18.10.2006 20:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja, du gehst über die Brücke aus der Festung raus, und dann immer gradeaus auf den großen Turm zu!


----------



## BunGEe (19. Oktober 2006)

BadMix am 19.10.2006 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> BunGEe am 19.10.2006 12:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das habe ich mir schon fast gedacht.  


			
				ZiegenPaeter am 19.10.2006 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne allgemeine Frage zu den Quests, denn ich wunder mich grad ein bisschen....
> 
> z.B. in Kap Dun bekomm ich vom Rebbellenuntergrund die Quest Kap Dun zu befreien. Da ich aber mit den Orks sympathisiere hab ich ihn und ganz Reddock dem Erdboden gleich gemacht *g*
> 
> Bloß nun ist die Quest immernoch in meinem Log, obwohl der Questgeber schon lange tot ist... irgendwie störend finde ich...


Ja das ist bestimmt bei (fast?) jedem so. Bei mir halt nur umgehrt.  Ist aber jetzt nicht so schlimm.


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (19. Oktober 2006)

BunGEe am 19.10.2006 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> BadMix am 19.10.2006 14:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur blöd, das wenn man etwas unaufmerksam ist (so wie ich *g*) und im Dialog mit dem Oberork von Kap Dun aufeinmal ankündigt ihn und seine Orks alle zu töten   

F9 Taste hilft ^^


----------



## APinkerton (19. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

hier ich brauch mal einbisschen Hilfe, und dieser Thread ist verdammt lang. Ich hab schon viel gelesen, aber hab lagnsam die Geduld verloren.

1. Also, kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich _in etwa_ die Leute finde, die ich für  das Rebellenlager Okara besorgen soll?

2. Ich hänge bei der Quest, wo man den Arenaführer in Montera, der Geld von Marik hinterzieht,  mit einem Beweis bei Marik melden soll. Einer der bauern hat mir dazu schonmal was gesagt aber ich habs wieder vergessen und es steht nirgens...


Vergebt mir, falls das schon irgendwo steht. Zuviel will ich hier drin nicht rumlesen, da große Spoilergefahr besteht. Danke.

 AP


----------



## GrafGurKe (19. Oktober 2006)

Also kann mir wer sagen wo in Gotha (zobie Stadt mit dämon) 
der teleport stein in die burg des königs ist ? 
ich hab schon alles gesucht und der dämon hats auch net gedropt 
danke 
grüße 
gurke


----------



## flomo (19. Oktober 2006)

hmm der glaub ich war wenn du aus der burg rausgehst ind den vorhof da da links hinten ist eine höhle!! und da ganz verwinkelt ist der!

auch eine frage!!! 
in der nähe von geldern (nord ost) kann men einen gebigsweg hochgehen und kommt oben zu einem felsportal! glaube dahinter ist ein drache! wieso kann ich da nicht reingehen?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (19. Oktober 2006)

GrafGurKe am 19.10.2006 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Also kann mir wer sagen wo in Gotha (zobie Stadt mit dämon)
> der teleport stein in die burg des königs ist ?
> ich hab schon alles gesucht und der dämon hats auch net gedropt


- Teleportstein zum König Bild 1
- Teleportstein zum König Bild 2

Hast Glück, dass ich gerade auch erstmals in Gotha herumrenne.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (19. Oktober 2006)

flomo am 19.10.2006 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> in der nähe von geldern (nord ost) kann men einen gebigsweg hochgehen und kommt oben zu einem felsportal! glaube dahinter ist ein drache! wieso kann ich da nicht reingehen?


Weil du noch nicht weit genug bist im Spiel.


----------



## flomo (19. Oktober 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 19.10.2006 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> flomo am 19.10.2006 19:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was heißt denn weit genug?

was muss ich denn gemacht haben ?
was seit ihr überhaupts so für lvl?
ich bin 40


----------



## chaos777 (19. Oktober 2006)

eine Frage  es gibt immer noch viele bugs in gothic
ist das möglich überhaupt das Spiel durchzuspielen?


----------



## BadMix (19. Oktober 2006)

APinkerton am 19.10.2006 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> hier ich brauch mal einbisschen Hilfe, und dieser Thread ist verdammt lang. Ich hab schon viel gelesen, aber hab lagnsam die Geduld verloren.
> 
> ...



1. Owen fehlt mir acuh noch, aber egal. Weiß net mehr wo die anderen sind. Den Zauberer kannste ja bestimmt noch selbst finden. Ah, wenn du aus dem lager raus rechts gehst, immer geradeaus, kommt mal ne gößere Wiese mit nem hang daneben. Da ist auch noch irgendwo ein minecrawler. also einfach vorn an der klippe entlang nach rechts, da ist einer. Musst die höhle platt machen. Nimm ihn aba nich mit. Einen nach dem anderen mit dem Bogen rauslocken. Die anderen Jäger aus dem lager heraus links und noma links(180° insgesamt) und den berg hinauf. Achtung schattenläufer. da ist ne ruine wo die 2 sind.

2. Einfach rechts hinter die arena. da hat der typ ne truhe in der ne liste ist...


----------



## Martinie (19. Oktober 2006)

Ma ne andere Frage!

Wo bekommt man denn den schicken Helm her den hier einige tragen???

Und hat es was besonderes mit den 2farbigen Nashörnern auf sich oder is da nix?  

http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/7577/nashornjv1.jpg

Durch das Bild hab ich erst gecheckt das ich auf 1024 spiel...
Jetz Spiel ich schön auf 1280 da siehts schonma viel besser aus!
Übrigens hab ich nur 1giga und es lässt sich auf Mittel und mit Tiefenunschärfe erstaunlich gut spielen!

Mfg Martinie


----------



## Assasine89 (19. Oktober 2006)

Hi all,
ich hab en Problemsche!   
Es heisst ja in Mora Sul man soll die Ausgrabungsstätte des Tempels besuchen... ich find viele um Mora Sul herum aber nicht DIE Ausgrabungsstätte von Mora Sul.... Bei der Quest muss man für einen Händler ein Artefakt holen.. Wo is das scheissding? Ich hab die Stadt schon tausendmal durchlaufen...oder ist das Teil außerhalb?
Vll weiss jemand was... wäre sehr dankbar   
Grüßle


----------



## Struggy (19. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe eine Frage zu der Quest, wo man die beiden Orkpatroullien ausschalten soll. Die eine am Bauernhof und die andere mit den Orks am Lagerfeuer. Aber wie soll ich die ausschalten? Die lassen sich  nicht töten und stehen immer wieder auf und wenn ich das Schwert wegpacke, kann ich auch mit denen labern als ob nichts gewesen wäre.


----------



## musclecar (19. Oktober 2006)

Assasine89 am 19.10.2006 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi all,
> ich hab en Problemsche!
> Es heisst ja in Mora Sul man soll die Ausgrabungsstätte des Tempels besuchen... ich find viele um Mora Sul herum aber nicht DIE Ausgrabungsstätte von Mora Sul.... Bei der Quest muss man für einen Händler ein Artefakt holen.. Wo is das scheissding? Ich hab die Stadt schon tausendmal durchlaufen...oder ist das Teil außerhalb?
> Vll weiss jemand was... wäre sehr dankbar
> Grüßle



das artefakt ist im tempel selber,schätze mal das war der händler der dir seinen feuerkelch und seinen temepschlüssel gegben hat
@ struggy: du musst sie wenn sie auf dem boden liegen töten,das machst du in dem du die rechte maustatste drückst und dann die linke maustaste aber das macht nur sinn wenn du beim drücken auf die rechte maustaste den namen vom gegner siehst
sobald du einen getötet hast werden die anderen dich angreifen und dann reicht es sie zu töten und musst ihnen nicht mehr den gnadenstoß verpassen


----------



## Assasine89 (19. Oktober 2006)

welcher Tempel? o.O wo is der genau? das ding wo der gonzales drinhockt?


----------



## babajager (19. Oktober 2006)

bumi am 12.10.2006 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch
> 
> Ich dachte, bevor hier das Forum mit solchen Threads zugespammt wird, mach ich mal so einen auf. Hier können Fragen zu Quests gestellt werden, wenn ihr nicht weiter wisst. Wie z.b. "Wo finde ich Person xy?" oder "Wie töte ich die 4 Wildschweine?"... Also, um hier aber nicht einfach so sinnlos diesen Thread zu eröffnen, habe ich auch gleich die erste Frage, in der Hoffnung dass mir irgendjemand helfen kann...
> 
> Von den Rebellen erhält man den Auftrag sich um 2 Ork-Patroullien zu kümmern. Die eine befindet sich auf einem Bauernhof, die andere "zwischen Reddock und..." - mehr steht nicht in meiner Questlog. Nun, den Bauernhof fand ich bisher schon mal nicht. Wo ist denn der? ... Und wo ist die andere, zwischen Reddock und...?



Also ich habe mich gerade bei den Orks in Cap Dun einegeschleimt und dem Häuptöing versprochen die Rebellen auszulöschen. 
Wenn ich mich den Orks Anschliese muss ich ja auch keine Städte von denne befreien und ich kann so diversen Bugs aus dem weg gehen, oder liege ich da Falsch?


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (19. Oktober 2006)

In Montera hat mich ein arbeitender Sklave einen Feuerkelch versprochen, wenn er ne Ablösung bekommt.... aber mit den restlichen Sklaven kann ich net sprechen und ein Ork(Söldner) wirds wohl kaum machen.....

Wer amcht ihm die Ablösung?


----------



## link1n (19. Oktober 2006)

ZiegenPaeter am 19.10.2006 23:03 schrieb:
			
		

> In Montera hat mich ein arbeitender Sklave einen Feuerkelch versprochen, wenn er ne Ablösung bekommt.... aber mit den restlichen Sklaven kann ich net sprechen und ein Ork(Söldner) wirds wohl kaum machen.....
> 
> Wer amcht ihm die Ablösung?




@ martinie

ich weiss jetzt nicht welchen helm du genau meinst, aber ich habe einen gefunden und zwar in nordmar (wenn mann nach Nordmar kommt, gleich mit demm (wie hies der nochmal?) auf jedenfall einer vom hammerclan und nicht zu übersehn. Du musst ihn ein Artefakt zurückbringen das Ali ihm gestohlen hat.

Nachdem du das gemacht hast, bringt er dich in eine höhle wo Ejar der verstorbene sein soll. Ejar und unzählige Skellete töten dann bekommst du einen helm (sieht witzig aus, aber ist nicht schlecht ) 

und dann noch ne frage? wenn ich in der höhle bin und ich ganz hinten bin und zu dem "runenaltar" gehe - sagt mein held "mann könnte hier was reinstecken?" nur was ? hab kp...

weiss es einer?

mfg


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (19. Oktober 2006)

Ich suche den obersten Feuermagier in der Burg von Vengard. Der Paladin Markus hat mir seinen Feuerkelch gegeben und ich soll diesen zum Obermagier bringen. In der Burg um den Konig herum sind aber nur normale Feuermagier, die nur mit mir handeln, aber keine Gesprächsoptionen haben?!


----------



## wolf148 (20. Oktober 2006)

bumi am 12.10.2006 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch
> 
> Ich dachte, bevor hier das Forum mit solchen Threads zugespammt wird, mach ich mal so einen auf. Hier können Fragen zu Quests gestellt werden, wenn ihr nicht weiter wisst. Wie z.b. "Wo finde ich Person xy?" oder "Wie töte ich die 4 Wildschweine?"... Also, um hier aber nicht einfach so sinnlos diesen Thread zu eröffnen, habe ich auch gleich die erste Frage, in der Hoffnung dass mir irgendjemand helfen kann...
> 
> Von den Rebellen erhält man den Auftrag sich um 2 Ork-Patroullien zu kümmern. Die eine befindet sich auf einem Bauernhof, die andere "zwischen Reddock und..." - mehr steht nicht in meiner Questlog. Nun, den Bauernhof fand ich bisher schon mal nicht. Wo ist denn der? ... Und wo ist die andere, zw,ischen Reddock und...?



Hi,
wenn Du aus dem Rebellenlager die Treppen hoch kommst, gehst du einfach geradeaus weiter bis du zu einer Stelle kommst, wo man Bergab laufen kann, dann kommst du direkt zu diesem Bauernhof. Forder aber erst den Boss heraus, der ist leicht zu besiegen, damit du dem Schmied befreien kannst. Achja, sprich vorher mit dem Schmied. Töte den Boss aber nicht sofort, bring erst den Schmied in sicherheit(Rebellenlager). Dann zurück und greif dann erst die Orks vor dem Haus an. Die zweite Patroullie findest du wenn du nach Ardea zurück gehst kommst du ja auch auf die "Straße". Folge diesem Weg(nicht nach rechts) und du kommst eigendlich direkt zu dieser Wanderpatroullie. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen. Tschau


----------



## Moemo (20. Oktober 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 19.10.2006 23:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche den obersten Feuermagier in der Burg von Vengard. Der Paladin Markus hat mir seinen Feuerkelch gegeben und ich soll diesen zum Obermagier bringen. In der Burg um den Konig herum sind aber nur normale Feuermagier, die nur mit mir handeln, aber keine Gesprächsoptionen haben?!



Der Feuermagier den du suchst, befindet sich im selben Gebäude wie der König selbst. Du musst nur ein Stockwerk höher, halte einfach Ausschau nach einer Treppe 

MfG


----------



## Sonic79 (20. Oktober 2006)

Mogääähhhn alle zusammen,

ein neues Schwert???Die "Mondklinge" -ein klangvoller Name ohne Zweifel- dieses Schwert muss was ganz besonderes sein!

Das war so mein Gedankengang bevor ich mich in Mora-Sul erwartungsfroh durch die Arena Quest geschnetzelt hab!

Nach erfolgreichem Abschluss machte sich allerdings schnell Ernüchterung breit: 80 Schaden??? nur 80 Schaden??? Ham`dien Schaden?!?

Nein mal im ernst: Das Flammenschwert das ich bereits nach 5min Spielzeit mein Eigen nannte ist noch immer das non-plus-ultra?

Vieleicht liegts ja auch daran das ich auf "Einfach" spiele (Asche über mein Haupt)
Hat ausser mir noch jemand diese Quest bestritten event. auf einem höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad?


----------



## juppa (20. Oktober 2006)

Sonic79 am 20.10.2006 09:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Mogääähhhn alle zusammen,
> 
> ein neues Schwert???Die "Mondklinge" -ein klangvoller Name ohne Zweifel- dieses Schwert muss was ganz besonderes sein!
> 
> ...


Das is immer so die Mondklinge hat nur 80 Schaden aber wenn du eine bessere Einhandwaffe suchst :
scelbst geschmidetes Bastardschwert +  Schärfen =  110 Schaden


----------



## Remmy04 (20. Oktober 2006)

Bin noch ganz am Anfang, indem Rebellenlager in Reddock. Wo man diese Schweine töten muss. 
Habe da ein Problem bzw mehrere Probleme, finde diesen Norris nicht mehr? Irgendwie ist der verschwunden. Ebenfalls weiss ich nicht wie ich die Aufträge von Gelford (oder so ähnlich) lösen soll. Soll da 2 Orkpatrullien auslöschen. Eine am Bauernhof und dann noch eine irgendwo. 
Den Bauernhof habe ich gefunden, habe auch gegen den Orkboss gekämpft und dadurch den Schmied bekommen. Ebenfalls drei Waffenpäckchen gefunden. Nur fehlen erstens 2 und finde halt Norris nicht mehr. Ebenfalls interessiert Geldorf diese überaus nette Aktion von mir nicht.

Weiteres Problem, habe auch einfach mal alle getötet. Nur stehen die danach alle wieder auf, ist das richtig so?

Eine zweite Patrullie habe ich auch gesehen, über diesen Schweinen, ebenfalls getötet, sind auch wieder aufgestanden. und bei diesem Geldorf kann ich wieder nichts davon sagen. Habe ich irgendwas vergessen?

ps. was ich auch komisch fand. Habe Gothic ein zweites mal angefangen. und dann wars so, da z.B. in der Schmiede garkeine Waffen mehr lagen, hatte da im ersten Spiel 2 Hellebarden, jede Menge Schwerter etc. gefunden und was noch ärgerlicher ist, mein Char sagt mir immer wenn ich diese Buchständer lese das ich das bereits schon kenne. Im ersten Spiel hatte ich noch jeweils 5 Punkte in altes Wissen und Alchemie bekommen.

Könnte Hilfe ganz gut gebrauchen

Remmy


----------



## Andy19 (20. Oktober 2006)

Remmy04 am 20.10.2006 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin noch ganz am Anfang, indem Rebellenlager in Reddock. Wo man diese Schweine töten muss.
> Habe da ein Problem bzw mehrere Probleme, finde diesen Norris nicht mehr? Irgendwie ist der verschwunden. Ebenfalls weiss ich nicht wie ich die Aufträge von Gelford (oder so ähnlich) lösen soll. Soll da 2 Orkpatrullien auslöschen. Eine am Bauernhof und dann noch eine irgendwo.
> Den Bauernhof habe ich gefunden, habe auch gegen den Orkboss gekämpft und dadurch den Schmied bekommen. Ebenfalls drei Waffenpäckchen gefunden. Nur fehlen erstens 2 und finde halt Norris nicht mehr. Ebenfalls interessiert Geldorf diese überaus nette Aktion von mir nicht.
> 
> ...


Generell ist es wohl so, dass Leute die du angreifst und die dir gegenüber  vorher "freundlich" gesonnen waren, mit den finalen Stich töten musst oder sie stehen nach einer Weile wieder auf. Deshalb kannst du wahrscheinlich auch die Quest mit den Orkpatrouillen nicht abschließen. Also geh noch mal gucken, ob alle tot sind!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Oktober 2006)

Remmy04 am 20.10.2006 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiteres Problem, habe auch einfach mal alle getötet. Nur stehen die danach alle wieder auf, ist das richtig so?


Du musst die Gegner endgültig beseitigen. Dies geschieht automatisch, wenn du Gegner mit Pfeilen (Bogen) oder Bolzen (Armbrust) tötest oder indem du die am Boden liegenden Feinde noch erstichst. Dazu zum Feind gehen, bis der "Lebensbalken" angezeigt wird. Dann die Rechte Maustaste gedrückt halten und dann die Linke drücken. Dein Charakter sollte das Schwer in den Gegner stoßen und dann ist dieser endgültig beseitigt. Nur wenn du die Feinde am Lagerfeuer und am Bauernhof auf diese Art beseitigst gilt der Quest als erledigt.


----------



## link1n (20. Oktober 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 20.10.2006 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Remmy04 am 20.10.2006 10:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hi, hab wiedermal ein problem und ich weiss nicht obs an mir liegt :> kann auch ein bug sein 

und zwar bin ich grad in Nordmar un bin bei einer Lagerstelle nähe des wolfclans. brauch leute damit ich die Mine für denn hammerclan befreien kann. Hab dennen im lager die felle gebracht und das orklager vernichtet.

nun sagt einer (weiss denn namen leider nicht, irgendwas mit J...) ich soll ihm von nem alchemisten explosiv pfeile besorgen. Der alchemist sol am anderen ende der schlucht sein. Das haus hab ich gefunden, nur wo steckt der typ? ins bett legen kann ich mich auch nicht??!?!?


mfg


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (20. Oktober 2006)

Geldern:
Wo ist die sechste Goldschale für Lares? Sind alle sechs im selben Raum?
Im Raum mit den drei Schamanen finde ich nur fünf - selbst nach 5min Suche in dem kleinen Raum. :/


----------



## Dexter (20. Oktober 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 20.10.2006 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Geldern:
> Wo ist die sechste Goldschale für Lares? Sind alle sechs im selben Raum?
> Im Raum mit den drei Schamanen finde ich nur fünf - selbst nach 5min Suche in dem kleinen Raum. :/



beim Boss im Raums stehen ja auch welche (eine auf einem Pult), da ist bestimmt der 6. Teller (Schale) dabei.

Vengard muss man nicht wie die Sprachausgabe und Questlog behaupten 5 Sägen, sondern 15 bringen.

Hat schon jemand den Quest mit den Ahnensteinen gemacht?


----------



## Remmy04 (20. Oktober 2006)

Wo finde ich den jemanden, der mir beibringt wie ich Wolfsfelle abziehe?

danke im voraus

Remmy


----------



## Dexter (20. Oktober 2006)

Remmy04 am 20.10.2006 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo finde ich den jemanden, der mir beibringt wie ich Wolfsfelle abziehe?
> 
> danke im voraus
> 
> Remmy



macht eigentlich jeder Lehrer


----------



## Remmy04 (20. Oktober 2006)

Dexter am 20.10.2006 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Remmy04 am 20.10.2006 17:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



echt? habe ich das übersehen?!? Also gibt es jemand in Reddock der mit das zeigen kann, ja?


----------



## Dexter (20. Oktober 2006)

Remmy04 am 20.10.2006 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Dexter am 20.10.2006 17:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



natürlich Jägerlehrer^^

bei Kap Dun hast du z.B. oder beim Steinkreis kurz vor Vengard, da muss man er berst dei 5 scheuen Hirsche killen (wo natürlcih die Questbeschreibung auch daneben ist)


----------



## BunGEe (20. Oktober 2006)

Nordmar, Wolfsclan

1. Wo ist die Hütte von dem Jäger der mit Xardas gesprochen haben soll? Soll irgendwie nordöstlich vom Wolfsclan sein.

2. Wo sind die Holzfäller? Die abgebrannte Hütte konnte ich nicht finden, in der Suppe in Nordmar sieht man ja nix.


----------



## Dexter (20. Oktober 2006)

die einzigen Holzfäller die ich gefunden habe waren in der Nähe vom Aufgang zum Dorf (Wolfsclan)


----------



## BunGEe (20. Oktober 2006)

Dexter am 20.10.2006 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> die einzigen Holzfäller die ich gefunden habe waren in der Nähe vom Aufgang zum Dorf (Wolfsclan)


Äh hab ich Holzfäller geschrieben? *g* Sorry waren glaube Jäger die der Boss vom Wolfsclan ausgeschickt hat.
Im Questbuch kann man das nicht mehr nachlesen, weil bei langen Einträgen immer die letzten Gespräche nicht vollständig lesbar sind. 

edit: gefunden. 

jetzt such ich noch den jäger, name beginnt glaube mit v.


----------



## Dexter (20. Oktober 2006)

wo ist der Xardas Turm, renne jetzt schon seid Stunden durch die Eiswüste und finde außer Viechern, nervdende Goblins und Orcs nichts (gut der weiße Hetzer ist mir übern weg gelaufen    )


----------



## Moemo (20. Oktober 2006)

In welchem Ruinenfeld in der Nähe von Mora Sul finde ich Ramirez?  Hat sich erledigt, habe Mezir gefunden.

Und welche Geschenke, ausser Tänzerin sowie Gold, kann man Gonzales noch machen?Mist, hätte ich einfach mehr auf das Questlog geachtet- "_Eine hart erkämpfte Waffe -> Mondklinge_" Hätte ich sie nur nicht an den Schmied weitergegeben...   
Mir fehlen noch 10 Rufpunkte in der Stadt, damit ich zu ihm kann, nur weiß ich nicht, wie ich diese bekommen soll...

MfG


----------



## Truebschimmer (21. Oktober 2006)

Tschuldigung, falls diegleiche Frage schonmal gestellt wurde aber:

Wo finde ich einen gewissen "Fasim"? Der Typ soll sich irgendwo beim Tempel nahe Mora Sul aufhalten und ich soll ihm einen Sklaven bringen. Problem ist halt, dass ich den Typen nicht finden kann...

Wäre nett, wenn mir wer helfen könnte. Ne halbwegs genaue Ortsbeschreibung sollte reichen. Brauche schließlich den Feuerkelch dens als Belohnung für die Quest gibt.


----------



## Moemo (21. Oktober 2006)

Truebschimmer am 21.10.2006 00:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Tschuldigung, falls diegleiche Frage schonmal gestellt wurde aber:
> 
> Wo finde ich einen gewissen "Fasim"? Der Typ soll sich irgendwo beim Tempel nahe Mora Sul aufhalten und ich soll ihm einen Sklaven bringen. Problem ist halt, dass ich den Typen nicht finden kann...
> 
> Wäre nett, wenn mir wer helfen könnte. Ne halbwegs genaue Ortsbeschreibung sollte reichen. Brauche schließlich den Feuerkelch dens als Belohnung für die Quest gibt.



Fasim ist unten am Tempel, er sitzt an einem Lagerfeuer bei den Ruinen.
Lauf einfach von Mora Sul Richtung Tempel, in der Nähe müsste ein Lager sein, dorthin gelangst du über eine Treppe und davor sitzt Fasim am Rand der Ruinen am Lagerfeuer.


----------



## Dexter (21. Oktober 2006)

so Turm gefunden, würde mich intressieren ob man den nur mit dem Wolf finden kann, da der Weg schon halb leergeräumt war (war also schon mal dort).

Für den Jäger soll ich jetzt aber noch alle Hirsche töten, finde aber keine mehr.


----------



## Batman1 (21. Oktober 2006)

*Wo ist der zwölfte Paladin?*

Von den Paladinen, denen man die 



Spoiler



Gesegneten Feuerkelche


 bringen soll, habe ich leider erst elf gefunden: 



Spoiler



Wenzel, Javier, Roland, Cobryn, Cruz, Olivier, Karlen, Konrad, Georg, Thorndir, Markus.



Der zwölfte fehlt! Wer von euch hat den zwölften schon ausfindig gemacht, und verrät mir seinen Namen und Standort?


Need Help

Batman


----------



## Gajeza (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der zwölfte Paladin?*

Ich wollte mal fragen, wie das mit dem eintreten in eine der Gilden ist. Bei den Orks in kap Dun erhält man ja recht schnell das Angebot, sich den Söldnern anzuschließen. Ich würde mich aber gern den Rebellen anschließen, dort, in Reddock, habe ich auch schon viele Aufträge gemacht, nur hat bis jetzt kein Dialog dahingehend stattgefunden. Kann man sich überhaupt in Reddoc den Rebellen anschließen, oder ist das gar nicht das größte Rebellenlager, und man muss noch weiter ins Land hinein?

Greetz


----------



## Truebschimmer (21. Oktober 2006)

Moemo am 21.10.2006 02:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Truebschimmer am 21.10.2006 00:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke, hab ihn jetzt endlich gefunden (zeit wars ^^). Gleichzeitig steh ich aber vor einem neuen unlösbaren Problem und zwar soll ich Orknarok jetzt zu einem gewissen Kalesch bringen. Hab aber nicht den geringsten Hinweis bekommen wo sich der Kalesch versteckt hält und mittlerweile vermutlich den gesamten Tempelbereich abgesucht ohne auf einen Kalesch zu treffen...


----------



## Moemo (21. Oktober 2006)

Truebschimmer am 21.10.2006 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> danke, hab ihn jetzt endlich gefunden (zeit wars ^^). Gleichzeitig steh ich aber vor einem neuen unlösbaren Problem und zwar soll ich Orknarok jetzt zu einem gewissen Kalesch bringen. Hab aber nicht den geringsten Hinweis bekommen wo sich der Kalesch versteckt hält und mittlerweile vermutlich den gesamten Tempelbereich abgesucht ohne auf einen Kalesch zu treffen...



Kalesch der Ork müsste eigentlich unten beim Tempeleingang stehen, wenn nicht steht er bei diesem kleinen Zeltlager.

MfG


----------



## Antlions (21. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute, 
habe folgendes Problem, ich bin nach Montera gereist und hab den kürzeren und gefährlichen weg genommen. Und da war eine Hölle mit garstigen Wölfen die habe ich einfach mal komplett ausgerottet und dann später nach paar Stunden bekam ich die Quest, dass ich die Wölfe töten muss von dem Bauernhof, da dacht ich mir toll hab ich schon gemacht also brauch ich nicht mehr erledigen aber nichts da. Ich kann bei Dennis keine Option wählen das ich die Wölfe getötet habe. Was jetzt???
Danke


----------



## bigN-Fan (21. Oktober 2006)

Antlions am 21.10.2006 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> habe folgendes Problem, ich bin nach Montera gereist und hab den kürzeren und gefährlichen weg genommen. Und da war eine Hölle mit garstigen Wölfen die habe ich einfach mal komplett ausgerottet und dann später nach paar Stunden bekam ich die Quest, dass ich die Wölfe töten muss von dem Bauernhof, da dacht ich mir toll hab ich schon gemacht also brauch ich nicht mehr erledigen aber nichts da. Ich kann bei Dennis keine Option wählen das ich die Wölfe getötet habe. Was jetzt???
> Danke


dann dürftest du nicht alle getötet haben, wenn du alle erledigt hättest, hätte vorher schon ne Nachricht kommen müssen, dass du die Quest bestanden hast

Trelis: wie krieg ich da weitere Rangpunkte?
bzw, wo ist Milok's Schwert, ich find das net >.<


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (21. Oktober 2006)

bigN-Fan am 21.10.2006 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> bzw, wo ist Milok's Schwert, ich find das net >.<


Gehe mal nach Geldern in die Nähe der Arena. Dort ist ein Ork (oder wars ein Mensch?? *g*) mit dem man zusammen einen Banditen jagen gehen kann. Dieser Bandit hatte das Schwert bei mir.


----------



## Sunmaniac (21. Oktober 2006)

Habe da noch ein Problem!
Wo ist das Banditenlager was man in Kap Dun finden muss??? Wo der Boss von der ganzen Truppe sitzt. brauche den auch für die Quest mit den 5 kisten für Ardea!!!

habe schon alles abgesucht und finde das nicht. Die sagen irgendwo im Norden an der Küste. Woden???

Und welche Stadt stattet man einen besuch ab nach Montera und Gotha???
Wo die Quests nicht so schwer sind. Überall wo ich war habe ich keine chance!!!


----------



## Antlions (21. Oktober 2006)

bigN-Fan am 21.10.2006 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Antlions am 21.10.2006 16:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja ich weiß schon aber wo ich sie getötet habe hatte ich die Quest noch garnicht in meinem Logbuch daher frag ich jetzt?

EDIT: Ich such noch Shawn oder wie der heißt wo ist der?


----------



## Moemo (21. Oktober 2006)

Antlions am 21.10.2006 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT: Ich such noch Shawn oder wie der heißt wo ist der?



Shawn müsste in Okara sein.


----------



## craven77 (21. Oktober 2006)

Brauche Hilfe bei der Quest 50000Goldstücke für VAK.

Er spricht von einer naheliegenden Ausgrabungsstätte an der ich ein großteil des Goldes bekommen soll. Nur wo soll diese Ausgrabungstätte sein? Ich finde sie leider nicht!

Danke!


----------



## gamer-no1 (21. Oktober 2006)

hi! hab auch mal ne questfrage zu gothic 3 und zwar zu quest
 "Zustimmung der Erzschmelzer":

Wo finde ich Pedar? 
Der soll ja angeblich außerhalb von dem Hammerclan sein, aber wo denn bitteschön? Ich finde den einfach nicht....

und den Schmied im Feuerclan, Larson, finde ich auch nicht, die Schmiede da steht einfach leer. Ist das ein Bug oder ist das so gewollt???? 

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Dexter (21. Oktober 2006)

gamer-no1 am 21.10.2006 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> hi! hab auch mal ne questfrage zu gothic 3 und zwar zu quest
> "Zustimmung der Erzschmelzer":
> 
> Wo finde ich Pedar?
> ...



Pedar suche ich auch noch und Larson rennt in der Wildnis rum

Larson

[img=http://imageup.de/img36/unbenannt.4xa.tn.jpg[/url]


----------



## b3liAr (21. Oktober 2006)

Hi, Ich muss in den Tempel von Mora'sul doch ich find den letzten(laut qlog den dritten) schlüssel nicht. Kann mir jmd sagen wer den besitzt?


----------



## APinkerton (21. Oktober 2006)

BadMix am 19.10.2006 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> APinkerton am 19.10.2006 18:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welchen Zauberer? Wieso soll ich den wohl selbst finden. Muss wohl so offensichtlich sein, dass ich es übersehe...

Achja, wär nett, wenn jemand diese 50000 Goldstücke aufdecken würde... 
Naja ich denk mir mal, man muss einfach soviel geld horten, bis man es hat. Anders gehts nicht. Obs das Wert ist   

 AP


----------



## b3liAr (21. Oktober 2006)

Dexter am 21.10.2006 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> [img=http://imageup.de/img36/unbenannt.4xa.tn.jpg[/url]




Für alle die xardas suchen: der rote Punkt auf der karte


----------



## Moemo (21. Oktober 2006)

APinkerton am 21.10.2006 21:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Achja, wär nett, wenn jemand diese 50000 Goldstücke aufdecken würde...
> Naja ich denk mir mal, man muss einfach soviel geld horten, bis man es hat. Anders gehts nicht. Obs das Wert ist
> 
> AP



Ich habe im WorldofGothic-Forum gelesen, dass man für die 50 000 Goldstücke eines der Artefakte bekommt, selbst bestätigen kann ich es leider nicht, mein Erinnerungsvermögen ist nicht so gut 

MfG


----------



## Prof-Psycho (21. Oktober 2006)

*auf schmied suche*



			
				Dexter am 21.10.2006 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> gamer-no1 am 21.10.2006 20:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mir fehlt nur noch der schmied vom feuercaln, da ist die schmiede bei mir auch leer, die adneren beiden habe ich schon gefunden. wäre nett, wenn sich jemand meldet und kurz beschreibt, wo der schmied vom feuerclan zu finden ist.
zu pedar: er ist auf einer kleinen anhöhe zwischen dem wolfscaln und dem hammercaln. wenn man am anfang von nordmar den einen typen zur höhle begleitet hat, in der die ganzen untoten sind, dann is diese anhöhe direkt in der nähe, dort wartet dann pedar auf einen. ich hoffe, dass ich mich verständlich ausgedrückt habe
mfG Prof-Psycho


----------



## Dexter (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: auf schmied suche*

einer der Schmiede soll unten am Dorf zwischen Orcs und Rippern rumrennen.

Bei mir stand er aber in seiner Schmiede und hat sich bedankt das ich ihn geretet habe.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (22. Oktober 2006)

Ben Sala: 
"Ein Fressen für die Geier" -- Wo finde ich Sugut? Irgendwo zwischen Ben Sala und Ben Erai, ja, und wo genau?

"Das Geschäft mit Basir" -- Ja, und wo ist der Knilch?

Mora Sul:
"Der Mörder von Ramirez" -- Wegen dem quasi nicht vorhandenen Questlog (fehlt das meiste, unsinnige/überflüssige Gesprächsteile) weiss ich nicht mehr weiter bzw ob ich überhaupt schon was herausgefunden habe. 
Hat jemand einen Gehdurch für diesen Quest?


Die Qualität der Quests in Varant ist eher etwas mässig, suche X, suche Y, finde Z. Ständig die Nadel im Heuhaufen suchen ist auf die Dauer leicht demotivierend.


EDIT:

Mora Sul
"Schuld und Scheine" -- Schuldscheine von Masils "Geschäftspartnern holen... aber wer sind denn seine Geschäftspartner?? 

G3 hat hunderte Quests, aber einen Teil davon kann man getrost in der Pfeife rauchen.


----------



## NightmareVirus (22. Oktober 2006)

Hab auch mal ne Frage

und zwar bekomme ich von den Schwarzmagiern in Bakaresh(?) den Auftrag eine Oase zusammen mit Sylvio von Nomaden zu befreien. Die Nomaden sollen sich mit Banditen aus dem Norden verbündet haben...

mehr erfährt man nicht... bin schon überall rum gerannt finde diese Oase aber net... weiss jmd was genaues?


----------



## b3liAr (22. Oktober 2006)

Hauptquest: Artefakte Adanos' 

König Rhobar:"Der Weg zu den Artefakten führt über die Orcs, sprich mit ihren Anführern"

Problem: keine Anührer mehr da, hab schon alle gekillt.
Ist der Hauptquest jetzt überhaupt noch lösbar?


----------



## gamer-no1 (22. Oktober 2006)

b3liAr am 22.10.2006 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hauptquest: Artefakte Adanos'
> 
> König Rhobar:"Der Weg zu den Artefakten führt über die Orcs, sprich mit ihren Anführern"
> 
> ...



das Problem habe ich auch, allerdings denke ich das sie trotzdem lösbar ist. Wahrscheinlich fehlen einem dann nur ein paar Infos wo die Artefakte zu finden sind, wenn man aber in jede Stadt geht, müsste man trotzdem die Quest lösen können..... Hoffe ich^^


----------



## Moemo (22. Oktober 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 22.10.2006 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT:
> 
> Mora Sul
> "Schuld und Scheine" -- Schuldscheine von Masils "Geschäftspartnern holen... aber wer sind denn seine Geschäftspartner??
> ...




Der Wirt, einer dieser beiden Händler in der Gasse und derjenige, der von dir die Seelenkelche verlangt.

MfG


----------



## olstyle (22. Oktober 2006)

*Wenzel ist tot*

Dehr früh im Spiel habe ich Kap Dun nicht zuletzt dank der tatkräftigen Unterstützung des Paladins Wenzel befreit.
Leider hat er seinen heldenhaften Einsatz für die gute Sache nicht überlebt  .
Nun lese ich aber immer wieder von einem dutzend Paladinen und ihren Kelchen wobei auch Wenzels Name fällt.
Habe ich mir also schon das Happy End versaut oder nicht?
mfg Olstyle


----------



## bigN-Fan (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wenzel ist tot*



			
				olstyle am 22.10.2006 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Dehr früh im Spiel habe ich Kap Dun nicht zuletzt dank der tatkräftigen Unterstützung des Paladins Wenzel befreit.
> Leider hat er seinen heldenhaften Einsatz für die gute Sache nicht überlebt  .
> Nun lese ich aber immer wieder von einem dutzend Paladinen und ihren Kelchen wobei auch Wenzels Name fällt.
> Habe ich mir also schon das Happy End versaut oder nicht?
> mfg Olstyle


wie hasten das geschafft, dass Wnzel verreckt?    

Ben Sala: Wo sind Sugut, Sagir und die Teleportrune?
thx schonma


----------



## Muehlenbichl (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wenzel ist tot*



			
				bigN-Fan am 22.10.2006 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> wie hasten das geschafft, dass Wnzel verreckt?
> 
> Ben Sala: Wo sind Sugut, Sagir und die Teleportrune?
> thx schonma



Die Rune liegt neben einem Goldhaufen der seinerseits vor einem Haus liegt. Wo genau weiß ich jetzt leider auch nicht mehr genau, alternativ kannst Du den Assasinen Jose umhauen, der hat ihn auch.

Kann mir bitte auch jemand helfen:
Ich soll in Braga Räuber aufspüren und töten, zwei Lager habe ich auch schon (das wo Du hingeführt wirst und das inmitten der Ruinen). Es muß aber mehr geben kann mir jemand bitte sagen wo ungefähr?

Thx schonmal  

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## gamer-no1 (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wenzel ist tot*

hi! 

kann mir jemand sagen wo genau der Paladin Karlen ist den man für die Quest  "Ein neuer Mann für Nemora" braucht? 
Die Angabe südlich des Lagers hilft mir nicht viel, ich finde ihn einfach nicht, habe südlich von Nemora jeden Stein zweimal umgedreht, finde ihn aber einfach nicht. 
Am besten wäre ne Karte wo seine Position eingezeichnet ist!

Danke


----------



## Andy19 (22. Oktober 2006)

Moemo am 20.10.2006 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> In welchem Ruinenfeld in der Nähe von Mora Sul finde ich Ramirez?  Hat sich erledigt, habe Mezir gefunden.
> 
> Und welche Geschenke, ausser Tänzerin sowie Gold, kann man Gonzales noch machen?Mist, hätte ich einfach mehr auf das Questlog geachtet- "_Eine hart erkämpfte Waffe -> Mondklinge_" Hätte ich sie nur nicht an den Schmied weitergegeben...
> Mir fehlen noch 10 Rufpunkte in der Stadt, damit ich zu ihm kann, nur weiß ich nicht, wie ich diese bekommen soll...
> ...


Geht mir genauso. Gibt es einen Überblick für alle Mora Sul Quests?


----------



## NightmareVirus (23. Oktober 2006)

NightmareVirus am 22.10.2006 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch mal ne Frage
> 
> und zwar bekomme ich von den Schwarzmagiern in Bakaresh(?) den Auftrag eine Oase zusammen mit Sylvio von Nomaden zu befreien. Die Nomaden sollen sich mit Banditen aus dem Norden verbündet haben...
> 
> mehr erfährt man nicht... bin schon überall rum gerannt finde diese Oase aber net... weiss jmd was genaues?




damn... das is doch kacke... ich hab alles abgesucht und nix gefunden ausser 1000 lurkern... HILFE!!!!!


----------



## armundhaesslich (23. Oktober 2006)

*[Gothic 3] Okara braucht mehr Männer. Finde Kent (siebter Mann) nicht.*

Hallo @ all,

ich kann den letzten Mann der Verstärkung für Okara nicht finden.

Ich habe bereits gefunden und rekrutiert:

-Rufus auf dem Bauernhof bei Monetra,
-Candela in der Burgruine,
-Fraser, der Jäger, sitzt mit Candela in der Ruine
-Rakus, der Feuermagier, in seiner Höhle ein gutes Stück südlich von Okara
-Owen, ein Erzschürfer, sitzt an seinem Lagerfeuer südlich von Okara,
-Randall ist westlich von Okara und will eine Mine von Ungeziefer befreien.

Jetzt fehlt mir aber noch Kent. Der soll in einer Höhle gefangen sein, vor der ein Rudel Ripper sein Unwesen treibt. 

Nur wo ist die Höhle mit Kent?

Danke schonmal für Hilfe.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] Okara braucht mehr Männer. Finde Kent (siebter Mann) nicht.*



			
				armundhaesslich am 23.10.2006 09:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ all,
> 
> ich kann den letzten Mann der Verstärkung für Okara nicht finden.
> 
> ...



Moin,
gehe von Okara aus zu den Ruine, in der die beiden Jäger waren. DreheDich nach rechts und laufe ein Stück. Zwischen dem alten Haus mit den Skeletten und den bösartigen Rippern ist er in einer *Erd*höhle. Der versteckt sich übrigens bloß und ist nicht gefangen  

Suche immer noch die Räuber in Braga brauche Hilfe thx

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## bumi (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] Okara braucht mehr Männer. Finde Kent (siebter Mann) nicht.*

So, hab auch mal wieder eine Frage.
Bin jetzt unter anderem in Tirelis tätig und soll dort einen Tempel im Süden und eine Ausgrabungsstelle im Osten finden - nur weiss ich nicht wo das Zeugs sein soll, ich finde nix... kann mir da mal einer weiterhelfen?


----------



## armundhaesslich (23. Oktober 2006)

*[Gothic 3] Welcher Lehrer bringt einem "Orktöter" bei?*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 23.10.2006 09:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> gehe von Okara aus zu den Ruine, in der die beiden Jäger waren. DreheDich nach rechts und laufe ein Stück. Zwischen dem alten Haus mit den Skeletten und den bösartigen Rippern ist er in einer *Erd*höhle. Der versteckt sich übrigens bloß und ist nicht gefangen
> Suche immer noch die Räuber in Braga brauche Hilfe thx
> Gruß
> Muehlenbichl


@Muehlenbichl: Danke für Deine stets schnelle und konstruktive Hilfe!   
Werde heute abend dann mal gucken, ob ich Kent nicht endlich aus seinem Erdloch befreien kann. Dem armen Kerl muss doch geholfen werden, wenn er sich so sehr vor ein paar Rippern fürchtet.   
Leider kann ich Dir bei Deiner Frage nicht weiterhelfen, da ich noch nicht so weit bin.
Edit: Ich habe doch noch eine Frage. Welcher Lehrer kann mir "Orktöter" beibringen. Ich möchte nämlich Montera auf die "harte Tour" befreien, und da denke ich mir, dass ich darauf bestmöglich vorbereitet sein sollte. Freue mich schon darauf, mich mit meinem geschärften Bastardschwert heroisch durch die Orkmassen zu schnetzeln.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] Welcher Lehrer bringt einem "Orktöter" bei?*



			
				armundhaesslich am 23.10.2006 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> @Muehlenbichl: Danke für Deine stets schnelle und konstruktive Hilfe!
> Werde heute abend dann mal gucken, ob ich Kent nicht endlich aus seinem Erdloch befreien kann. Dem armen Kerl muss doch geholfen werden, wenn er sich so sehr vor ein paar Rippern fürchtet.
> Leider kann ich Dir bei Deiner Frage nicht weiterhelfen, da ich noch nicht so weit bin.
> Edit: Ich habe doch noch eine Frage. Welcher Lehrer kann mir "Orktöter" beibringen. Ich möchte nämlich Montera auf die "harte Tour" befreien, und da denke ich mir, dass ich darauf bestmöglich vorbereitet sein sollte. Freue mich schon darauf, mich mit meinem geschärften Bastardschwert heroisch durch die Orkmassen zu schnetzeln.



Np  , hoffe Du findest Ihn durch die Beschreibung auch, ich brauchte bei dem mit Abstand am längsten. Hatte auch nur was von einer Höhle gehört und bin so die komplette Steilwand lang und dann in die Höhle mit den Trollen und Gargoyles  

Noch eine Ergänzung: Wenn Du auf eine kleine Gruppe (friedlicher) Orks triffst bist Du zu weit nach links abgedriftet, wenn Du auf die besagten Trolle triffst, die vor einer Höhle rumlungern, zu weit rechts. Ausserdem musst Du wenn Du im Wald bist mit dem Gesicht Richtung Ruine (2Jäger) stehen sonst übersiehst Du das Erdloch, ist ziemlich gut getarnt.

Orktöter: Probiers mal bei Samuel in Geldern, aber ohne Garantie, war noch nicht dort.

Gruß

Muehlenbichl

PS: hast Du die anderen Kampftalente schon die dafür nötig sind?


----------



## armundhaesslich (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] Welcher Lehrer bringt einem "Orktöter" bei?*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 23.10.2006 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Orktöter: Probiers mal bei Samuel in Geldern, aber ohne Garantie, war noch nicht dort.
> Gruß
> Muehlenbichl
> PS: hast Du die anderen Kampftalente schon die dafür nötig sind?


Mit Hilfe Deiner ausführlichen Beschreibung werde ich Kent in seinem Erdloch bestimmt finden.   

Dann mach ich mich mal auf nach Geldern, um ein richtiger "Orktöter" zu werden.   
"Orktöter" benötigt doch nur eine Stärke von 150, oder habe ich das jetzt falsch in Erinnerung?


----------



## bumi (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] Okara braucht mehr Männer. Finde Kent (siebter Mann) nicht.*



			
				bumi am 23.10.2006 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> So, hab auch mal wieder eine Frage.
> Bin jetzt unter anderem in Tirelis tätig und soll dort einen Tempel im Süden und eine Ausgrabungsstelle im Osten finden - nur weiss ich nicht wo das Zeugs sein soll, ich finde nix... kann mir da mal einer weiterhelfen?


*push*


----------



## Muehlenbichl (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] Welcher Lehrer bringt einem "Orktöter" bei?*



			
				armundhaesslich am 23.10.2006 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> "Orktöter" benötigt doch nur eine Stärke von 150, oder habe ich das jetzt falsch in Erinnerung?


Jo, da hab ich mich wohl vertan nix für ungut.  

Sry bumi war noch nicht in Trelis.


----------



## Grappa11 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] Okara braucht mehr Männer. Finde Kent (siebter Mann) nicht.*

Du verlässt Trelis am Tor wo Thorus steht. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, solltest Du dem Weg links vom Beliarschrein folgen. Dann gehtst du über die kleine Brücke links und läufst weiter geradeaus am Fluss entlang. Wenn die ersten Lurker oder Sumpflurker in Sicherweite sind, befindet sich der Tempel auf der linken Seite den Berg hoch. Wenn Du ein paar Trollen oder Gargoyles über den Weg läufst, bist Du bereits etwas zu weit. 
Es gibt aber auch eine Karte in der der Tempel verzeichnet ist. Sofern Du das Vertrauen der Orks geniesst, also zum obersten Anführer gelassen wirst, solltest Du in Geldern vom Oberorkschamanen eine Karte mit allen Grabungsstätten in Myrtana  (nur eine) und Varant bekommen.
Die Ruine die man plündern kann/soll weiß ich auch nicht. Aber war das nicht auch eine Quest aus Geldern und nicht aus Trelis?


----------



## bigN-Fan (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] Okara braucht mehr Männer. Finde Kent (siebter Mann) nicht.*

der Ort ist übrigens auch auf der Karte verzeichnet!

in Mora Sul, wo sind die beiden Diener von Kuffa?
finde die net, obwohl ich fast das gesamte Ruinenfeld abgesucht habe


----------



## Andy19 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] Okara braucht mehr Männer. Finde Kent (siebter Mann) nicht.*



			
				bigN-Fan am 23.10.2006 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> der Ort ist übrigens auch auf der Karte verzeichnet!
> 
> in Mora Sul, wo sind die beiden Diener von Kuffa?
> finde die net, obwohl ich fast das gesamte Ruinenfeld abgesucht habe


Ich kann es leider nicht mehr beschreiben, aber ich hab diese Karte gefunden:
http://img501.imageshack.us/img501/8168/kartemm4.jpg


----------



## Andy19 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] Zugang Ishtar?*

Kommt man nach Ishtar auch rein, wenn man nicht Anhänger der Assassinen ist? Muss ich da später noch mal hin im Verlauf der Hauptquest, wegen Zuben oder gleich einebnen?


----------



## Suzume-No-Kumo (23. Oktober 2006)

Ich mache gerade den Quest in dem ich von Masil aus Orknarok zu Fasim bringen soll. Ich hab Fasil aber trotz beschreibung in einem früheren Post hier nicht finden.
Kann jemand mir nochmal den genauen Weg erklären?


----------



## Grappa11 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] Zugang Ishtar?*



			
				Andy19 am 23.10.2006 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt man nach Ishtar auch rein, wenn man nicht Anhänger der Assassinen ist? Muss ich da später noch mal hin im Verlauf der Hauptquest, wegen Zuben oder gleich einebnen?



nach Ishtar musst Du später auf jeden Fall nochmal, ob du willst oder nicht. Solltest Du Interesse an der zweiten Stufe des Zweischwerterkampfs haben, solltest Du allerdings auf herkömmliche Weise Zugang zu Ishtar bekommen. Die erste Stufe kann man auch bei einem Nomaden lernen die zweite, soweit ich weiß, leider nicht. Es empfiehl sich jedenfalls nicht Braga oder andere Städte oder Dörfer zu befreien. Da es schon von der Anzahl recht wenige sind, hassen einen die Assassinen schneller als man denkt. Zudem gehen einem sonst einige Quests flöten, deshalb sollte man auch möglichst lange mit der Befreiung der Städte in Myrtana warten.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wenzel ist tot*



			
				bigN-Fan am 22.10.2006 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ben Sala: Wo sind Sugut, Sagir und die Teleportrune?
> thx schonma


Sugut:
Bild 1: http://mitglied.lycos.de/bratworscht/bilder/g3_sugut1.jpg
Bild 2: http://mitglied.lycos.de/bratworscht/bilder/g3_sugut2.jpg

Erstmal zu Nomade Hurit latschen (Bild 1), dann zur Oase weiter, an der Sugut ist. Die Oase ist auf Bild 2 hinter der Düne.

Teleportstein Ben Sala: http://mitglied.lycos.de/bratworscht/bilder/g3_telebensala.jpg

Sagir: keine Ahnung


----------



## bigN-Fan (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] Zugang Ishtar?*



			
				Andy19 am 23.10.2006 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt man nach Ishtar auch rein, wenn man nicht Anhänger der Assassinen ist? Muss ich da später noch mal hin im Verlauf der Hauptquest, wegen Zuben oder gleich einebnen?


danke

nein, da braucht man 75% bei den Assassinen...   

@Fasim: der steht bei dem Tempel sürlich von Mora Sul rum, is einer der wenigen Nicht-Sklaven-Menschen dort unten ^^

ebenfalls danke an Mifi


----------



## BunGEe (23. Oktober 2006)

Der Ahnensteinquest in Nordmar. Bin grad bei Angirs Grab und davor steht einer vom Feuerclan, der sagt, dass ein Orkschamane den Stein hat. Da die NPCs sicher immer gern umlegen lassen  wollte ich die Orks erstmal allein plätten. Allerdings hat der Schamane den Ahnenstein nicht. 
Oder liegt der dort irgendwo im Lager rum? In der Höhle ist er auf jedenfall nicht.

edit: verdammt gibt 2 Schamanen, der 2. ist aber geflohen, siehe hier

Ach ja im mag dieses Spiel.


----------



## Andy19 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] Zugang Ishtar?*



			
				Grappa11 am 23.10.2006 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Andy19 am 23.10.2006 17:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke.


----------



## Tagg2 (23. Oktober 2006)

*Verdammte Waffenbündel*

hi!

Um den Aufstand in Kap Dun zu starten brauch ich noch 2 Waffenbündel. Ich habe hier im Forum gelesen, dass diese in der Höhle unter Kap Dun zu finden seien. 
Nur leider stellt sich bei mir die Frage, wie ich mit Level 10 an den ganzen Lurkern und Goblins vorbeikommen soll?!?  
Kann mir jemand Tipps geben oder mir sagen wo ich noch recht einfach an Waffenbündel rankomme?

- - T H X - -


----------



## Muehlenbichl (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verdammte Waffenbündel*



			
				Tagg2 am 23.10.2006 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> hi!
> 
> Um den Aufstand in Kap Dun zu starten brauch ich noch 2 Waffenbündel. Ich habe hier im Forum gelesen, dass diese in der Höhle unter Kap Dun zu finden seien.
> Nur leider stellt sich bei mir die Frage, wie ich mit Level 10 an den ganzen Lurkern und Goblins vorbeikommen soll?!?
> ...



In der Hütte bei der Ork-Pat. liegen 3 Stück, die Orks haben nichtmal was dagegen wenn Du dir die einfach nimmst.

Übrigens: Mit Pfeil und Bogen kannst Du auch mit lvl10 schon Lurker besiegen. Treffen, ein wenig wegrennen wieder treffen usw. ist zwar mühselig aber es würde gehen.

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## Antlions (23. Oktober 2006)

*4 Sklaven aus Silden*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ne kurze frage. Bin grade in Silden und habe von Inog erfahren das im Wald 4 Sklaven sind die hab ich auch gefunden aber wohin soll ich denn die vier bringen???, ja ich weiß auch, dass ich sie umlegen könnte und dann Ishak sagen das sie tod sind aber ich will den weg der Rebellen gehen also wohin soll ich dir bringen leute?, danke


----------



## Tagg2 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verdammte Waffenbündel*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 23.10.2006 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Tagg2 am 23.10.2006 19:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die hab ich leider schon für die Quest im Rebellenlager verbraucht ... kennst du trotzdem noch wege?

Das blöde is , wenn ich die lurker abschieß und wieder wegrenne und dann wieder hingeh - sind die wieder regeneriert ...


----------



## Muehlenbichl (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verdammte Waffenbündel*



			
				Tagg2 am 23.10.2006 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Die hab ich leider schon für die Quest im Rebellenlager verbraucht ... kennst du trotzdem noch wege?
> 
> Das blöde is , wenn ich die lurker abschieß und wieder wegrenne und dann wieder hingeh - sind die wieder regeneriert ...



Du könntest noch den Ork-Händler in Kap Dun beklauen, bei dem liegen auch welche im Laden rum.

Darfst nicht zu weit rennen und zu lange warten.

Gruß


----------



## Tagg2 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verdammte Waffenbündel*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 23.10.2006 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Tagg2 am 23.10.2006 20:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei dem im Laden hab ich mich schon umgeguckt und da lag nur 1 . Deswegen fehlen mir jetzt noch 2   

Noch ne Idee??


----------



## Muehlenbichl (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verdammte Waffenbündel*



			
				Tagg2 am 23.10.2006 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem im Laden hab ich mich schon umgeguckt und da lag nur 1 . Deswegen fehlen mir jetzt noch 2
> 
> Noch ne Idee??



Eins noch im Zelt am Leuchtturm, eins noch bei den Wachen vor dem Leuchtturm.

Falls Du die auch schon verscherbelt hast, musste halt kämpfen gehen  

Gruß


----------



## BunGEe (23. Oktober 2006)

*Wo ist Tjalf*

So ich hab jetzt die Mine befreit, aber wo zum Teufel ist Tjalf hin?


----------



## Tagg2 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verdammte Waffenbündel*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 23.10.2006 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Tagg2 am 23.10.2006 20:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 So, dank deiner Hilfe konnt ich jetzt die Waffen beim Phil abgeben. Jetzt frag ich mich aber wann diese groß angekündigte Revolution startet... kann mir das jemand verraten?


----------



## Antlions (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verdammte Waffenbündel*



			
				Tagg2 am 23.10.2006 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Muehlenbichl am 23.10.2006 20:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja du musst rauf zum Turm und den Pala ansprechen mit dem startest du die Revolution 

Kann mir jemand bei meinem Problem helfen mit den 4 Sklaven aus Silden?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4 Sklaven aus Silden*



			
				Antlions am 23.10.2006 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe ne kurze frage. Bin grade in Silden und habe von Inog erfahren das im Wald 4 Sklaven sind die hab ich auch gefunden aber wohin soll ich denn die vier bringen???, ja ich weiß auch, dass ich sie umlegen könnte und dann Ishak sagen das sie tod sind aber ich will den weg der Rebellen gehen also wohin soll ich dir bringen leute?, danke


Der steilen Hang wieder runter, links über den Fluss - dann solltest du eigentlich schon die ersten Rebellen sehen. In deren Lager dann mit dem Chef dort plaudern (weiss den Namen leider nicht mehr).
Screenshot Silden Sklaven/Rebellen


----------



## Muehlenbichl (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4 Sklaven aus Silden*

Hiho Leute,
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Und zwar suche ich in und in der Umgebung von Mora Sul die 5 Schlüssel zum Tempel. Einen habe ich von Yusuff, einen von Ilja, einen von Kirk und ich bin mir ganz sicher das Gonzales noch einen hat. Aber wo befindet sich der 5.Schlüssel. Kann mir das jemand verraten bitte?

Danke schonmal.

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## Grappa11 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4 Sklaven aus Silden*

den hat der Orkanführer am Tempel

Edit: wenn die Orks Dich noch nicht hassen, kannst Du mit ihm reden. Ich nehme an, dass er Dir den 5. Schlüssel gibt wenn Du die anderen vier hast (mich haben die Orks da bereits angegriffen ) bzw. Du ihm Deine 4 gibst und er den Tempel für Dich öffnet.

Edit 2: auch Gonzales muss man für den Schlüssel, glaube ich, nicht töten. Man müsste ihn für 10.000 Gold abkaufen können. Dafür musst Du natürlich erst Zugang zu ihm bekommen. Kann aber auch sein, dass es ein Artefakt war, dass man ihm für 10.000 abkaufen kann....


----------



## bumi (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4 Sklaven aus Silden*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 23.10.2006 23:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Screenshot Silden Sklaven/Rebellen


Frage: was ist denn das für eine Stadt dort oben auf dem berg? Is das Wolfsclan (wo ich grade bin), oder hab ich da eine Stadt verpasst?  :-o


----------



## Grappa11 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4 Sklaven aus Silden*

ich schätze mal (wäre mal nett, wenn Du auch 'nen Screenshot von der Karte machen könntest, damit man sieht wo Du stehst und wohin Du blickst), dass das die Tempelruine ist, die man im Rahmen einer Quest plündern soll und die ich nicht gefunden habe. Deshalb wäre die Karte nett. 

Aber weshalb Wolfsclan? Du scheinst doch nichtmal in Nordmar zu sein...


----------



## bigN-Fan (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4 Sklaven aus Silden*



			
				Grappa11 am 24.10.2006 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> den hat der Orkanführer am Tempel
> 
> Edit: wenn die Orks Dich noch nicht hassen, kannst Du mit ihm reden. Ich nehme an, dass er Dir den 5. Schlüssel gibt wenn Du die anderen vier hast (mich haben die Orks da bereits angegriffen ) bzw. Du ihm Deine 4 gibst und er den Tempel für Dich öffnet.
> 
> Edit 2: auch Gonzales muss man für den Schlüssel, glaube ich, nicht töten. Man müsste ihn für 10.000 Gold abkaufen können. Dafür musst Du natürlich erst Zugang zu ihm bekommen. Kann aber auch sein, dass es ein Artefakt war, dass man ihm für 10.000 abkaufen kann....


nein, also mir hat er den Schlüssel nicht gegeben
ich musste ihn erst umhauen >.< ^^

ja, den 4. gibt's für 10.000 bei Gonzales

wo genau befindet sich die Ruine, die man von geldern aus besuchen soll? wegen dem einen Artefakt?
is das die auf Mifi's Bild?


----------



## Grappa11 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4 Sklaven aus Silden*



			
				bigN-Fan am 24.10.2006 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> wo genau befindet sich die Ruine, die man von geldern aus besuchen soll? wegen dem einen Artefakt?
> is das die auf Mifi's Bild?



weiß ich nicht, aber das ist das was ich vermutet hatte. Wenn Du auf dem Shot erkennen kannst wo genau Du hin musst, lauf doch einfach mal hin...


----------



## bumi (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4 Sklaven aus Silden*



			
				Grappa11 am 24.10.2006 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber weshalb Wolfsclan? Du scheinst doch nichtmal in Nordmar zu sein...


Ich weiss doch wohl wo ich bin! Und ich bin in Nordmar, bzw. in Wolfsclan... cih wollte wissen welche Stadt das Bild zeigt, nix anderes...


----------



## fred26 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zustimmung der Erzschmelzer*

Ich suche den Erzschmelzer Pedar in Nordmar. 
Der Quest ist von Ingver vom Hammerclan.
Ich brauche die Zustimmung der 3 Erzschmelzer aus Nordmar.
Die Zustimmung der anderen beiden hab ich schon nur Pedar muss ich noch finden er soll sich irgendwo außerhalb des Hammerclans befinden in seiner Hütte.

*Bitte helft mir ich brauche eine Wegbeschreibung zu Pedars Hütte!*Danke schon mal.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4 Sklaven aus Silden*



			
				Grappa11 am 24.10.2006 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> den hat der Orkanführer am Tempel
> 
> Edit: wenn die Orks Dich noch nicht hassen, kannst Du mit ihm reden. Ich nehme an, dass er Dir den 5. Schlüssel gibt wenn Du die anderen vier hast (mich haben die Orks da bereits angegriffen ) bzw. Du ihm Deine 4 gibst und er den Tempel für Dich öffnet.
> 
> Edit 2: auch Gonzales muss man für den Schlüssel, glaube ich, nicht töten. Man müsste ihn für 10.000 Gold abkaufen können. Dafür musst Du natürlich erst Zugang zu ihm bekommen. Kann aber auch sein, dass es ein Artefakt war, dass man ihm für 10.000 abkaufen kann....



Hey das ging ja schnell vielen Dank Grappa11  

Kannst Du mir vlt. noch ungefähr beschreiben wie man zum Tempel kommt bitte? Ich irrlichter hier jetzt schon ne halbe Ewigkeit rum und habe weder den Tempel noch Ramirez gefunden. 

Vielen Dank schonmal!

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## Grappa11 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4 Sklaven aus Silden*

Kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, es sei denn Du machst mal 'nen Shot von der Karte  Bin gerade bei meinen Eltern und habe das Spiel nicht zur Hand.
Es gibt aber eine Karte auf der die Grabungstellen bzw. Tempel verzeichnet sind. Diese bekommt man in Geldern beim Orkanführer in der Burg (ist ein Schamane). Wenn Dich die Orks bereits nicht mehr mögen, würdest Du die Karte wohl im Inventar des Schamanen finden. 
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dürfte der Tempel jedenfalls südöstlich von Moral Sul liegen. Es liegen allerdings zwei Tempel südlich von Mora Sul. Der andere (dort sind die Wassermagier), liegt aber eher südwestlich. Viel Glück 

Ramirez befindet sich irgendwo im Ruinenfeld in der Nähe von Mora Sul. Weiß jetzt nicht aus dem Kopf in welche Himmelsrichtung das liegt. Wenn Du vor dem Haupttor zu Mora Sul stehst, sollte es aber leicht links liegen. Ramirez ist aber nicht so super einfach zu finden. Am Ende des Ruinenfeldes steht ein alter assassine mit einer Schaufel (ungefähr zwischen Ruinenfeld und der Oase wo sich der Sklavenhändler mit den beiden Tänzerinnen befindet). Er führt dich zu ihm. Solltest du seine Quest annehmen ihn danach zur Oase zu geleiten, solltest Du aber erst die Warane und Sandcrawler aus dem Weg räumen. Der Typ nippelt leider auch recht schnell ab. Hoffe ich konnte helfen...


----------



## Grappa11 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zustimmung der Erzschmelzer*



			
				fred26 am 24.10.2006 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> *Bitte helft mir ich brauche eine Wegbeschreibung zu Pedars Hütte!*Danke schon mal.



habe den selbst zwar nicht gefunden, aber falls kein anderer helfen kann, er muss ganz in der Nähe des Ahnengrabes sein dessen Stein man in Faring von Ali bekommt. Falls Du also noch weißt wo das ist, solltest Du keine Probleme haben. Steht, ich glaube sogar in diesem Thread, in einer Antwort drin. Man muss sich leicht links neben den Weg der zum Ahnengrab führt bewegen. Dort sollte dann auch der Nordmarer rumstehen der einen oben am Paß über Faring empfängt, sofern man ihm bereits den Ahnenstein überreicht hat


----------



## Muehlenbichl (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4 Sklaven aus Silden*



			
				Grappa11 am 24.10.2006 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, es sei denn Du machst mal 'nen Shot von der Karte  Bin gerade bei meinen Eltern und habe das Spiel nicht zur Hand.
> Es gibt aber eine Karte auf der die Grabungstellen bzw. Tempel verzeichnet sind. Diese bekommt man in Geldern beim Orkanführer in der Burg (ist ein Schamane). Wenn Dich die Orks bereits nicht mehr mögen, würdest Du die Karte wohl im Inventar des Schamanen finden.
> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dürfte der Tempel jedenfalls südöstlich von Moral Sul liegen. Es liegen allerdings zwei Tempel südlich von Mora Sul. Der andere (dort sind die Wassermagier), liegt aber eher südwestlich. Viel Glück
> 
> Ramirez befindet sich irgendwo im Ruinenfeld in der Nähe von Mora Sul. Weiß jetzt nicht aus dem Kopf in welche Himmelsrichtung das liegt. Wenn Du vor dem Haupttor zu Mora Sul stehst, sollte es aber leicht links liegen. Ramirez ist aber nicht so super einfach zu finden. Am Ende des Ruinenfeldes steht ein alter assassine mit einer Schaufel (ungefähr zwischen Ruinenfeld und der Oase wo sich der Sklavenhändler mit den beiden Tänzerinnen befindet). Er führt dich zu ihm. Solltest du seine Quest annehmen ihn danach zur Oase zu geleiten, solltest Du aber erst die Warane und Sandcrawler aus dem Weg räumen. Der Typ nippelt leider auch recht schnell ab. Hoffe ich konnte helfen...



Jo danke habe alles gefunden!  

Jetzt nur noch ein was, ist dann wirklich das letzte  : Ich sollte diesen Orknaru oder wie der heisst bei einem Ramirez abgeben. Der will ihn aber nicht sondern schickt mich weiter zu einem Kahres (hab die Namen grad nicht parat). Weißt du zufällig auch wo der ist?   

Nochmals vielen Dank.

Gruß


----------



## Antlions (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4 Sklaven aus Silden*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 23.10.2006 23:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Antlions am 23.10.2006 20:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke danke habs gefunden.

Leute, leute bevor ihr postet ändert doch den Titel oben um!!!! 

P.S: Liest doch meinen Post davor und dann erfährt ihr wo er hinzeigt, und auf dem Link steht doch auch klar drauf SILDEN  Also jetzt alles klar. Und es ist ein Rebellenlager wie er auch schon geschrieben hat.


----------



## Grappa11 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4 Sklaven aus Silden*

keine Ahnung, aber ich sollte den zu einer der Ausgrabungsstätten bringen. eben die wo Du hin wolltest (ist der gleiche Tempel wo "Der Dicke" rumhängt. Der Name dieses Typen beginnt mit einem S soweit ich mich entsinne. Ihm solltst Du den Sklaven bringen. Müsste aber auch im Questlog stehen. "Bring ihn zu S... sollen die sich doch mit ihm rumschlagen" oder so ähnlich.


----------



## BadMix (24. Oktober 2006)

*kalesh finden???*



			
				Grappa11 am 24.10.2006 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> keine Ahnung, aber ich sollte den zu einer der Ausgrabungsstätten bringen. eben die wo Du hin wolltest (ist der gleiche Tempel wo "Der Dicke" rumhängt. Der Name dieses Typen beginnt mit einem S soweit ich mich entsinne. Ihm solltst Du den Sklaven bringen. Müsste aber auch im Questlog stehen. "Bring ihn zu S... sollen die sich doch mit ihm rumschlagen" oder so ähnlich.




genau an einer ähnlichen stelle bin ich auch. ognarok, den nordmann an die ausgrabungststätte bringen, zu faesir oder so ähnlich. der sagt einem, dass er den verfluchten auch net will und dann soll ich ihn jetzt zu kalesh bringen. den kann ich aber nirgendwo finden. bitte, kann mir jemand dabei helfen, kalesh in der umgebung von mora sul oder in mora sul zu finden. ne karte wär vll am besten. danke.


----------



## Grappa11 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: kalesh finden???*

richtig, faesir war's, nix mit "S" 
konnte ich schon nicht mehr, da die mich hassten  deshalb wusste ich nicht, dass die einen weiterschicken...


----------



## bigN-Fan (24. Oktober 2006)

*Burgruine + Artefakt*



			
				bumi am 24.10.2006 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Grappa11 am 24.10.2006 13:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hm...
hab die Ruine gefunden...
ist NNO von Silden
aber dort gibt's kein Artefakt oder so   

btw, ich find den Questlog komplett fürn Arsch ^^
war bei G2 eindeutig besser!  

@Bumi: weiß, is offtopic, aber kann man von deiner Band sich auch Musik irgendwo anhören?
steh voll auf Punk^^

nein, Orknarok soll man zu *Fasim* bringen!!

*edit: *lol, Mifi, du bist die beste Hilfe, die's gibt, wegen den Bildern ^^
mal ne Frage, diese Ruine, die man vorhin auf dem einen Photo gesehen hat, war das die, die man von geldern aus besuchen sollte?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: kalesh finden???*



			
				BadMix am 24.10.2006 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Grappa11 am 24.10.2006 16:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bild: Kalesch

Die Treppe rauf steht Fasim (oder so ähnlich  ).


----------



## bumi (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Burgruine + Artefakt*



			
				bigN-Fan am 24.10.2006 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> @Bumi: weiß, is offtopic, aber kann man von deiner Band sich auch Musik irgendwo anhören?
> steh voll auf Punk^^


Na klar... klick auf den Link in meiner Signatur und geh dann auf "Music" - dort findest du ein paar (alte) Konzert-Aufnahmen als MP3 zum download. Musik in besserer Qualität findest du auf unserer CD "Uranus"... und ansonsten klickst einfach mal hier drauf: MusikVideo von uns

P.S. sorry für Off-Topic


----------



## Muehlenbichl (24. Oktober 2006)

*Mondklinge und Ruf*

Ok danke Leute hab jetzt alles gefunden   

Weiß jemand ob die Mondklinge noch irgendwie wertvoll wird? Weil ohne die zu verschenken komme ich wohl nicht auf einen 75er Ruf in Mora Sul.

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## bigN-Fan (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mondklinge und Ruf*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 24.10.2006 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok danke Leute hab jetzt alles gefunden
> 
> Weiß jemand ob die Mondklinge noch irgendwie wertvoll wird? Weil ohne die zu verschenken komme ich wohl nicht auf einen 75er Ruf in Mora Sul.
> 
> ...


ne, verschenk sie an Gonzales!

es gibt viel bessere Schwerter (hehe, ich hab 2 Meisterklingen im 2-Schwerterkampf    )


----------



## Muehlenbichl (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mondklinge und Ruf*



			
				bigN-Fan am 24.10.2006 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> ne, verschenk sie an Gonzales!
> 
> es gibt viel bessere Schwerter (hehe, ich hab 2 Meisterklingen im 2-Schwerterkampf    )



Ok danke dann geht das Teil weg!

Net schlecht, auch schon den Meister im 2-Schwerterkampf gemacht?

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## bigN-Fan (24. Oktober 2006)

*Fragezeichen-Talent*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 24.10.2006 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> bigN-Fan am 24.10.2006 18:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vorhin
hab auch die Prüfung von Zuben bestanden (war ja Aufgabe davon^^)
hänge schon 2/3 meiner Spielzeit, mindestens, in Varant rum^^

was bedeutet eigentlich das Fragezeichensymbol rechts neben dem 2SchwerterMeister-Symbol?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Burgruine + Artefakt*



			
				bigN-Fan am 24.10.2006 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne Frage, diese Ruine, die man vorhin auf dem einen Photo gesehen hat, war das die, die man von geldern aus besuchen sollte?


Nein, das Artefakt ist in einer anderen Ruine zu finden: 
Artefaktruine für Geldern


----------



## Muehlenbichl (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fragezeichen-Talent*



			
				bigN-Fan am 24.10.2006 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> vorhin
> hab auch die Prüfung von Zuben bestanden (war ja Aufgabe davon^^)
> hänge schon 2/3 meiner Spielzeit, mindestens, in Varant rum^^
> 
> was bedeutet eigentlich das Fragezeichensymbol rechts neben dem 2SchwerterMeister-Symbol?



Na dann Respekt^^  , musstest Du eigentlich alle Wassermagier töten für die 75% Ruf?

Soweit ich weiß kann man den Perk wirklich "erlernen" aber leider auch ka was das dann ist.

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## bigN-Fan (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fragezeichen-Talent*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 24.10.2006 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann Respekt^^  , musstest Du eigentlich alle Wassermagier töten für die 75% Ruf?


nein, ich hab nur 3 gekillt, die unwichtigeren ^^ (den anderen fühl ich mich zu verbunden   bei +3 Ruf für jeden erwischten brauchte ich net mehr ^^)

wo kann man das lernen?

@Mifi: verdammt, das soll die Ruine sein??   
bin fast direkt daneben langgelatscht, glaub ich


----------



## KimIlSung (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fragezeichen-Talent*

Sorry, darf ich das schnell hier sagen?:

*Ich finde diesen Thread ne scheiss-Idee und werde nicht da mitmachen und bitte alle von euch das nicht zu tun!*

Da pc-games rechenpower sparen will, ist ja bekanntlich die Volltextsuche deaktiviert. D.h. man kann nur nach thread-titeln suchen.

Wenn jetzt hier in diesem "Sammelthread" auf seite 100xxx genau die Lösung zu deinem Problem steht, wirst du die leider nie finden, ausser du durchforstest jede seite...

Man sollte allermindestens einen Thread pro Spielstadt machen.


----------



## BadMix (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: kalesh finden???*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 24.10.2006 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> BadMix am 24.10.2006 17:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh man... das hät ich mir ja denken können, dass es so leicht ist. ich dacht, der wäre wieder irgendwo in der stadt. danke schön


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fragezeichen-Talent*



			
				bigN-Fan am 24.10.2006 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> @Mifi: verdammt, das soll die Ruine sein??
> bin fast direkt daneben langgelatscht, glaub ich


Ja nu, eingebrochene Mauern 'mitohne' Dach sind des öfteren Ruinen.


----------



## Grappa11 (25. Oktober 2006)

*Hellebarde des Orkkriegers aus Silden*

Ich wollte es ja eigentlich wegen Studium flott abschließen und dann bei meinen Eltern bunkern. Jetzt habt ihr's doch geschafft und ich spiele es seit gestern wieder. Dabei will ich natürlich alles an Quests machen was eben geht. Deshalb eine Frage zu einer kleinen Quest die ich beim ersten Durchspielen nicht gelöst habe:

Wo befindet sich die Hellebarde des Orkkriegers aus Silden? Eine beliebige konnte ich ihm nicht geben, seine eigene habe ich aber nicht gefunden.


----------



## Andy19 (25. Oktober 2006)

*Gesegnete Feuerkelche*

Ich habe 11 Kelche übergeben, aber der 12. macht Probleme. Frithjof (beim Feuerclan) soll ja auch einen bekommen, aber ich bekomme keine Gesprächsoption dafür?


----------



## Andy19 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gesegnete Feuerkelche*



			
				Andy19 am 25.10.2006 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe 11 Kelche übergeben, aber der 12. macht Probleme. Frithjof (beim Feuerclan) soll ja auch einen bekommen, aber ich bekomme keine Gesprächsoption dafür?


Keine Ideen oder Cheats?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hellebarde des Orkkriegers aus Silden*



			
				Grappa11 am 25.10.2006 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo befindet sich die Hellebarde des Orkkriegers aus Silden? Eine beliebige konnte ich ihm nicht geben, seine eigene habe ich aber nicht gefunden.


Bei einem der Fischer in einer Hütte überm Bett.


----------



## Grappa11 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hellebarde des Orkkriegers aus Silden*

Danke! Hatte ich gestern aber zum Glück doch noch gefunden...


----------



## Sephriroth (26. Oktober 2006)

*Fünf Schlüssel in der Wüste*

Ich habe echt totale probleme die fünf schlüssel für den Tempel in der wüste zu finden. Einen soll angeblich der auftraggeber haben und einen Lester. Ich habe ja auch ne Karte bekommen auf der die fundorte markiert sind aber ichfind da rein gar nichts.

Lester und der Auftraggeber haben ihre auch noch nicht rausgerückt, obwohl ich die Orks in dem Gebiet schon geplättet habe.

Muß ich für diesen Quest eigendlich schwere schlösser knacken können?

Ich habe diese fähigkeit nicht ausgebaut.

Vielen dank für jede Hilfe!


----------



## smognopf (27. Oktober 2006)

*Wölfe killen für Dennis*

Hi, bitte verzeiht mir wenn die quest hier schonmal angesprochen wurde, aber da ich noch nicht all zu weit bin möchte ich mir womögliche spoiler ersparen..also zur sache: Ich soll für Dennis (Orksöldner auf dem Hof nahe Montera) streunende Wölfe killen, die dem das Vieh reißen. Ich bin nun geschlagene 7 Stunden mit dieser einen Nebenquest beschäftigt. Ich will einfach nur mal wissen, ob es diese streunenden Wölfe überhaupt gibt, oder ob vielleicht die Rebellen gemeint sind, die vor dem Hof lungern und die mich ja schließlich zu solch einer Tat beauftragen. Ich habe mal ne Höhle mit streunenden Wölfen ausgeräuchert, aber das war die, wo man Wenzels Schwert findet und da die Wölfe Quest nicht weggeht, kann das ja nicht die Höhle gewesen sein..HILFE!!!


----------



## Gorn-2 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gesegnete Feuerkelche*



			
				Andy19 am 25.10.2006 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe 11 Kelche übergeben, aber der 12. macht Probleme. Frithjof (beim Feuerclan) soll ja auch einen bekommen, aber ich bekomme keine Gesprächsoption dafür?



ich hab das gleiche problem >


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wölfe killen für Dennis*



			
				smognopf am 27.10.2006 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, bitte verzeiht mir wenn die quest hier schonmal angesprochen wurde, aber da ich noch nicht all zu weit bin möchte ich mir womögliche spoiler ersparen..also zur sache: Ich soll für Dennis (Orksöldner auf dem Hof nahe Montera) streunende Wölfe killen, die dem das Vieh reißen. Ich bin nun geschlagene 7 Stunden mit dieser einen Nebenquest beschäftigt. Ich will einfach nur mal wissen, ob es diese streunenden Wölfe überhaupt gibt, oder ob vielleicht die Rebellen gemeint sind, die vor dem Hof lungern und die mich ja schließlich zu solch einer Tat beauftragen. Ich habe mal ne Höhle mit streunenden Wölfen ausgeräuchert, aber das war die, wo man Wenzels Schwert findet und da die Wölfe Quest nicht weggeht, kann das ja nicht die Höhle gewesen sein..HILFE!!!


Bild der Wolfshöhle bei Montera: http://mitglied.lycos.de/bratworscht/bilder/g3_monterawolf.jpg


----------



## Muehlenbichl (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wölfe killen für Dennis*

Hoi Leute,
kann mir bitte mal jemand sagen wie man Sachen aus dem Inventar auf den Boden wirft? Im Handbuch steht nichts und anscheinend bin ich nen bissel zu blöd die Tastenkombination raußzufinden.  

Danke schonmal!

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## bigN-Fan (27. Oktober 2006)

*Verschiedenes, Vengardt, Steuerung, ...^^*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 27.10.2006 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoi Leute,
> kann mir bitte mal jemand sagen wie man Sachen aus dem Inventar auf den Boden wirft? Im Handbuch steht nichts und anscheinend bin ich nen bissel zu blöd die Tastenkombination raußzufinden.


ach, ich dachte, das wäre nur mein problem   

weiß jemand, welcher der Oberork ist?
hab jetzt Vengardt gesäubert, und dann kam ne Questmeldung, halt ne Erfolgsmeldung, aber die Quest hatte ich gar nicht, will mir aba jetzt natürlich die Belohnung abholen  ^^
(hab das nur wegen Lee gemacht, ich steh halt zu meinen Rebellenfreunden  )

also ich hab alle 12 Feuerkelche, bzw. hatte^^
aber soweit ich weiß (bin mir net ganz sicher ^^) hat den einzigen Feuerkelch in Nordmar Lester?!


----------



## Muehlenbichl (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wölfe killen für Dennis*



> bigN-Fan am 27.10.2006 19:26]
> ach, ich dachte, das wäre nur mein problem


*g* geteiltest Leid is halbes Leid, dachte auch ich wär der einzige ders nicht rafft  



> weiß jemand, welcher der Oberork ist?
> hab jetzt Vengardt gesäubert, und dann kam ne Questmeldung, halt ne Erfolgsmeldung, aber die Quest hatte ich gar nicht, will mir aba jetzt natürlich die Belohnung abholen  ^^
> (hab das nur wegen Lee gemacht, ich steh halt zu meinen Rebellenfreunden  )
> 
> ...



Also ich bin noch nicht so weit, aber war der Befehlshaber der Orks nicht der Oberork in Faring?

Und Lester steht bei mir noch bei den Ruinen in Al Shedim.

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## bigN-Fan (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wölfe killen für Dennis*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 27.10.2006 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin noch nicht so weit, aber war der Befehlshaber der Orks nicht der Oberork in Faring?
> 
> Und Lester steht bei mir noch bei den Ruinen in Al Shedim.
> 
> ...


hm, in Faring war ich noch nicht 
  

sry, mein Fehler, hab Milten gemeint^^
der steht im Kloster rum


Spoiler



(btw, vorhersehbare Story dort, nach dem Öffnen des Buches ^^)


----------



## Muehlenbichl (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wölfe killen für Dennis*



			
				bigN-Fan am 27.10.2006 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Muehlenbichl am 27.10.2006 19:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann^^, eins noch bevor Du dich auf den Weg machst: Du kommst mit 75 Ruf zwar in den Hof der Burg, brauchst aber ähnlich wie bei den Assasinen 75% Gesamtruf bei den Orks um in den Saal gelassen zu werden.

Gruß

Muehlenbichl

Edit: Ausser natürlich Du hast vor, dort ohne Einladung aufzutauchen


----------



## Andy19 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wölfe killen für Dennis*

Ich war im Kloster und habe die Feuerkleche ins Feuer geworfen ,aber ich kann nicht an dem Schrein beten: "Er sagt er kann das nicht." oder so ähnlich. 
Ab welchen Zeitpunkt bekommt man die beiden stärksten Innos-Zauber lernen?


----------



## bigN-Fan (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wölfe killen für Dennis*



			
				Andy19 am 27.10.2006 21:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war im Kloster und habe die Feuerkleche ins Feuer geworfen ,aber ich kann nicht an dem Schrein beten: "Er sagt er kann das nicht." oder so ähnlich.
> Ab welchen Zeitpunkt bekommt man die beiden stärksten Innos-Zauber lernen?


was sind die beiden stärksten?
also Feuerregen kann ich, aber das lernt man nur an normalen Schreinen

der Schrein in der Höhle ist nicht dafür geeignet, dort was zu lernen^^
will ja jetzt net zuviel verraten   


Spoiler



ich sag's mal so, wenn du Rhobar treu ergeben bist, musst du da nochma hin  :-o



@Muehlenbichel: verdammt, 75... 
ich hab groß geschätzt... 20?


wo kann man Paladin, Regeneration und den Fragezeichen-Perk erlernen?


----------



## Andy19 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wölfe killen für Dennis*



			
				bigN-Fan am 27.10.2006 22:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Andy19 am 27.10.2006 21:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1.Nein, ich meine Meteor (?) und Wort Innos oder so ähnlich. Den Feuerregen habe ich schon lange. 
2.Ich hab mich nur gewundert, weil in der PCGames steht, dass man nach dem man die Kelche ins Feuer geworfen an dem Schrein beten kann/soll. 
3. Hat jemand die Quest mit den Gesegneten Feuerkelchen beendet?
Wenn ja, wer ist der 12. Paladin?


----------



## Bf2razor (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wölfe killen für Dennis*

Ich habe 5 Städte von den Orks befreit. Wenn ich nun einen Ork zu Gesicht bekomme greifen sie mich sofort an ,was soll ich tun ??


----------



## Andy19 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wölfe killen für Dennis*



			
				Bf2razor am 28.10.2006 09:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe 5 Städte von den Orks befreit. Wenn ich nun einen Ork zu Gesicht bekomme greifen sie mich sofort an ,was soll ich tun ??


Jetzt hast du es dir mit den Orks verscherzt. Entweder älteren Spielstand laden (vor der Eroberung der letzten Stadt) oder alle Orks töten.


----------



## bigN-Fan (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wölfe killen für Dennis*



			
				Andy19 am 28.10.2006 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Bf2razor am 28.10.2006 09:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


der war gut    
nee, dann is wohl Sense, sorg dafür, dass du keinen Ork mehr siehs bzw. andersrum^^

nee, also das stimmt nicht, man brauch noch ein Item, um an dem Schrein beten zu können...^^
wenn du schon bei Xardas warst, schau mal bei Rhobar vorbei  



			
				bigN-Fan am 27.10.2006 22:59 schrieb:
			
		

> wo kann man Paladin, Regeneration und den Fragezeichen-Perk erlernen?


keiner ne Idee?


----------



## Farragut (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wölfe killen für Dennis*

wie hieß der befehl nochmal um die scheuen Hirsche spwanen zu lassen? Ich will diese dumme Quest endlich aus meinem Tagebuch haben...


----------



## HanFred (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wölfe killen für Dennis*



			
				Farragut am 28.10.2006 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> wie hieß der befehl nochmal um die scheuen Hirsche spwanen zu lassen? Ich will diese dumme Quest endlich aus meinem Tagebuch haben...


http://www.worldofgothic.de/gothic3/index.php?go=monster

also marvin eintippen (schnell), dann konsole öffnen und folgendes eingeben:

spawn Vangard_Deer_01


----------



## Farragut (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wölfe killen für Dennis*



			
				HanFred am 28.10.2006 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Farragut am 28.10.2006 12:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe die 0 vergessen, danke hat geklappt


----------



## Muehlenbichl (28. Oktober 2006)

*75% Ruf bei den Assasinen*

Hiho Leute,
ich würde gerne den Meister im 2-Schwertkampf machen, und brauche dafür ja diesen hohen Ruf. Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wo die Quests dafür in etwa liegen? Ich erfülle jetzt schon ne ganze Weile Aufträge aber meistens steigt bloß der Ruf in der jeweiligen Stadt.

Vielen Dank schonmal.

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## Andy19 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wölfe killen für Dennis*

nee, also das stimmt nicht, man brauch noch ein Item, um an dem Schrein beten zu können...^^
wenn du schon bei Xardas warst, schau mal bei Rhobar vorbei  


Wann kann ich jetzt an dem Schrein im Kloster beten. Ich habe alle Artefakte und soll sie jetzt zerstören und bei Rhobar (?) war ich auch, trotzdem komme ich nicht an mächtigen Zauber (Meteor...) ran, wenn ich an den normalen Schreine bete?


----------



## smognopf (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wölfe killen für Dennis*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 27.10.2006 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> smognopf am 27.10.2006 13:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi nochmal, genau diese höhle habe ich gereinigt..(die hießen auch "streunende wölfe" aber dennis will nix davon wissen und er erzählt mir nur seinen standardsatz..da hat sich wohl der bugteufel eingeschlichen...


----------



## Grappa11 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wölfe killen für Dennis*

wurde Dir denn auch der Questerfolg angezeigt? Es kann natürlich an vielem liegen. Ich nehme an, dass auch die "streunenden Wölfe" nachts ihre Höhle verlassen, also nicht immer in der Höhle anzutreffen sind. Allerdings wirst du das nähere Umland wohl schon abgesucht haben. Manchmal laufen die Biester beim Angriff durch Wände, könnte ja sein, dass sie das aus welchem Grund auch immer nur beim Angriff können und ansonsten nicht. Vielleicht hängt irgendwo einer IN der Wand. Wird wohl ein Bug sein. Aber probier einfach mal aus, ob irgendwo in der Höhle die Musik an Dramatik gewinnt, also genau das passiert wenn du so nah an einem Monster bist, dass es Dich angriffen wird. Sollte dem an irgendeiner Stelle in der Höhle so sein, beweg Dich mal nicht, sondern warte ein bißchen. Vielleicht kommt dann plötzlich ein Wolf aus der Wand 
 
So wichtig ist die Quest aber nun wirklich nicht. Das verbessert den Ruf auch, glaube ich, kaum. Quests wie "Wie loyal sind die Orksöldner" usw. sind da wesentlich effektiver. Gleiches gilt für den Arenakampf usw.


----------



## bigN-Fan (28. Oktober 2006)

*Ahnensteine*



			
				Andy19 am 28.10.2006 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Wann kann ich jetzt an dem Schrein im Kloster beten. Ich habe alle Artefakte und soll sie jetzt zerstören und bei Rhobar (?) war ich auch, trotzdem komme ich nicht an mächtigen Zauber (Meteor...) ran, wenn ich an den normalen Schreine bete?


ok, sorry, da bin ich auch überfragt...

dachte, es wäre dort (hab's vorhin auch mal gemacht...)   

@Muehli: Gute sind zB die Vernichtung der Wassermagier, +3 für jeden
dann noch die von Dorf- und Stadtführern
die bringen dann auch immer Punkte

wo findet man die Ahnensteine?
hab bis jetzt 2 gefunden... aber die anderen find ich beim besten Willen nicht, hab auch schon immer die Orklager neben den Höhlen und so ausgehoben, aber... >.<
Akasha hab ich schon, und noch einen, mir fällt der Name grad nicht ein, aber der Ahnenstein war unweit der Höhle in einem Schattenläufer!!


----------



## Andy19 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ahnensteine*



			
				bigN-Fan am 28.10.2006 22:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Andy19 am 28.10.2006 17:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat sich erledigt. Ich hatte von Rohbar, warum auch immer, nicht das Zepter bekommen.    Musste leider cheaten.


----------



## unruhestifter (29. Oktober 2006)

*Wer bringt einem Paladin bei?*

Ich find keinen Trainer der mir die "Paladin" Fähigkeit beibringt?

Ich glaub die Frage hat noch keiner gestellt aber wenn jemand sie schon gestellt hat dannsagt mir wer.

Danke für Antworten (wenn es welche gibt).


----------



## HanFred (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer bringt einem Paladin bei?*



			
				unruhestifter am 29.10.2006 09:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find keinen Trainer der mir die "Paladin" Fähigkeit beibringt?
> 
> Ich glaub die Frage hat noch keiner gestellt aber wenn jemand sie schon gestellt hat dannsagt mir wer.
> 
> Danke für Antworten (wenn es welche gibt).


beim könig (in varant).


----------



## Muehlenbichl (29. Oktober 2006)

*NPC's in Vengard*

Moin, gesucht werden: Hassan und Sancho.
Kann mir bitte einer sagen wo die sind?

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: NPC's in Vengard*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 29.10.2006 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, gesucht werden: Hassan und Sancho.
> Kann mir bitte einer sagen wo die sind?


Hassan: Auf der Wüstendetailkarte ganz am westlichen Rand, etwa auf Höhe der Mora Sul-Ausgrabung südlich der Stadt.

Sancho: Der sitzt mitten in Ben Erai auf der Sonnenterrasse seines Hauses - quasi vollkommen versteckt.


----------



## olstyle (29. Oktober 2006)

*Karten*

Wo gibt es eigentlich die deatilierteren Karten? 
In Myrtana wollten mir bis jetzt alle eine Weltkarte verkaufen.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## juergen-usb (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: NPC's in Vengard*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 29.10.2006 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Muehlenbichl am 29.10.2006 10:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Miffi

nach dem du schon soviel rumgekomen bist mal eine Frage.
Sollte man eigentlich jede Stadt sofort befreien wenn man die nötige Zahl von 75% hat oder kann man auch erst einmal alle Städte bereisen, Quests erledigen usw. und dann erst zum Schluß eine sogenannte Final Befreiung aller Städt nach und nach durchführen?

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: NPC's in Vengard*



			
				juergen-usb am 29.10.2006 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 29.10.2006 11:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es ist (IMO) sogar empfehlenswert, keinesfalls sofort jede "leer gequestete" Stadt anschliessend zu befreien. Man erreicht sonst schnell einen Punkt, ab dem die Mitglieder einer Fraktion, deren Städte man erobert, einem feindselig gegenüberstehen. Sind noch Städte mit nicht gelösten Aufträgen vorhanden, bleiben diese Aufträge unlösbar.

Für ein maximales Spielerlebnis (im Sinne von Möglichst-viele-Quests-machen-können) bietet es sich an, in allen Städten die Rufquests zu machen. Oft bleibt dabei auch noch soviel Spielraum, dass man in von Orks besetzten Städten Quests auf die ("gute") Rebellenweise lösen und dennoch die 75% in der Stadt erreichen kann.
Wer's nicht halten kann und meuchelnd durch die Gegend ziehen will, für den gibts reichlich zu tun, ohne dass Städte angegriffen werden müssen. Ist keine Selbstbeherrschung vorhanden, sollten wenigstens leergequestete und vollkommen unwichtige Städte befriedet/befreit werden, also nicht


Spoiler



Faring, Trelis und Geldern


.

Hat man vor, irgendwelche Named NPCs zu töten, speichert man VORHER auf einem gesonderten Spielstand, erledigt das Ziel und rennt dann zu Wachen oder Orkbossen, um deren Reaktion SOFORT zu erfahren (und nicht erst nachdem man sich nach dem Kill nach Nordmar teleportiert hat und dort tagelang gequestet hat, um dann nach Rückkehr nach Myrtana zu erfahren, dass die meisten Quest verloren sind, weil man überall angegriffen wird...).


----------



## Garfunkel74 (29. Oktober 2006)

*Wo ist die Orkpatroullie in Nordmar ??*

Hallo,

ich suche noch immer ganz verzweifelt die Orks welche am Pass von Nordmar stationiert sind (Orkpatroullie!!) Der Quest ist von Anog. 
WO ZUM TEUFEL STECKEN DENN DIESE ORKSE ???


----------



## Muehlenbichl (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: NPC's in Vengard*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 29.10.2006 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Hassan: Auf der Wüstendetailkarte ganz am westlichen Rand, etwa auf Höhe der Mora Sul-Ausgrabung südlich der Stadt.
> 
> Sancho: Der sitzt mitten in Ben Erai auf der Sonnenterrasse seines Hauses - quasi vollkommen versteckt.



Hi Miffi danke erstmal, bei Sancho hätte ich als ich in Ben Erai war vlt. mal kurz um die Ecke schauen sollen  

Kannst Du mir nochmal kurz helfen bitte? : Ich suche einen gewissen Mesil, der soll alte Steintafeln verkaufen und "Altes Wissen" bräuchte ich dringend.

Was anderes: Was ist eigentlich stärker? Ein bewschworener Golem oder Dämon?

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## Fraggerick (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wo ist die Orkpatroullie in Nordmar ??*



			
				Garfunkel74 am 29.10.2006 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche noch immer ganz verzweifelt die Orks welche am Pass von Nordmar stationiert sind (Orkpatroullie!!) Der Quest ist von Anog.
> WO ZUM TEUFEL STECKEN DENN DIESE ORKSE ???


die haben ein problem mit einem 9 köpfigen wolfsrudel, und 3 bis 5 rippern...

die wachen stürzen sich mit einem "deine zähne gehören mir" auf die tierchen, und übrig bleiben eigentlich immer nur die fiecher 

allerdings is das ne truppe, wo der orkführer eine kiste "waren aus nordmar" oder so bei hat...

hab auch ne frage:

ich war irgendwann in einer verscheniten gegend, wo eine ork hütte war, mit einem "anführer" und ner handvoll orks...

aber, der echte übergang ist ja die bewacht reisenbrücke, wo ich nur als mann für die jäger rüberkann, oder gibt es etwa 2 übergänge nach nordmar?


----------



## Dude15 (29. Oktober 2006)

Ich hätte mal ne frage zu der Q in Mora Sul, in der man die Wachen des Wasserhändlers finden / töten soll. WO ZUM GEIER STECKEN DIE?   
Kann sein, dass die frage hier schon mal drin steht, wollte aber keine 400 posts lesen   
danke schonmal,


----------



## Grappa11 (29. Oktober 2006)

die befinden sich in dem Ruinenfeld um den Tempel in der näheren Umgebung von Mora Sul. Auf jeden Fall auf der Mora Sul zugewandten Seite. Genauer kann ich das nicht beschreiben. Lauf einfach mal mit gezogenem Bogen an der Seite entlang, dann wirst Du sie schon finden. Sollte von Mora Sul innerhalb von weniger als fünf Minuten machbar sein, eher weniger.


----------



## juergen-usb (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: NPC's in Vengard*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 29.10.2006 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> juergen-usb am 29.10.2006 12:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Miffi

Danke für den ausführlichen Tipp.

Jürgen


----------



## machbetmachallabett (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: NPC's in Vengard*

Ich hab noch ne Frage zu den Erzschmelzern, von denen man die Zustimmung braucht um reine erzwaffen schmieden zu können. Man soll sich die Zustimmung von Larson, Pedar, und vom Schmied des Feuerclans holen. Wo sind die?


----------



## BunGEe (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: NPC's in Vengard*



			
				machbetmachallabett am 31.10.2006 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab noch ne Frage zu den Erzschmelzern, von denen man die Zustimmung braucht um reine erzwaffen schmieden zu können. Man soll sich die Zustimmung von Larson, Pedar, und vom Schmied des Feuerclans holen. Wo sind die?


Bist du über Faring nach Nordmar gekommen? Da war ja am Anfang so ein Typ, der dich zu so ner Ahnenhöhle bringt. Nach der Beendigung der Quest läuft der auf den Berg oberhalb der Höhle, dort ist auch Pedar. Zwischen Hammer- und Wolfsclan liegt das.

Hast du schon den Schürfern geholfen? War ne Quest, die man vom Hammerclan bekommen hat. So ein Typ (Name entfallen) bringt einen zu einer Höhle mit Minecrawlern. (Hammerclan raus, dann links den Weg lang, der dann in nördliche Richtung führt). Und unterhalb der Höhle ist ein Lagerfeuer, an dem müsste Larson sitzen. Bei mir tat er das nicht. Hab halb Nordmar abgegrast bis ich ihn endlich fand. Kämpfte gerade gegen ein Rudel Wölfe.

Und der Schmied vom Feuerclan wird von Orks gefangen gehalten. Beim Feuerclan links in das Tal abbiegen und dann immer relativ links halten.

Oder schau mal auf Worldofgothic, da ist es vielleicht besser erklärt und mit Karten.


----------



## l0st13 (1. November 2006)

*AW: NPC's in Vengard*

Ich hab auch ne Frage, in Mora Sul ist die Quest einen Yussuf zu suchen. Ich habe bei den Ruinen einen gefragt, der meinte Yussuf sei "irgendwo im Nord Osten, Schattiges Plätzchen...." Kann mir jemand den genauen Standpunkt sagen?
Falls dies schonmal angesprochen wurde, möchte ich mich dafür entschuldigen, lasse aber verlauten dass ich kein Bock hatte 48 Seiten dieses Theads durchzulesen


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (1. November 2006)

*AW: NPC's in Vengard*



			
				l0st13 am 01.11.2006 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch ne Frage, in Mora Sul ist die Quest einen Yussuf zu suchen. Ich habe bei den Ruinen einen gefragt, der meinte Yussuf sei "irgendwo im Nord Osten, Schattiges Plätzchen...." Kann mir jemand den genauen Standpunkt sagen?


Da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woge110 (1. November 2006)

*AW: NPC's in Vengard*

auch wenn ich nerve
ich bitte um eine karte für hassan ich finde den einfach nicht
HELP ME PLZ

thx
thx
thx

mfg Woge


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (1. November 2006)

*AW: NPC's in Vengard*



			
				Woge110 am 01.11.2006 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn ich nerve
> ich bitte um eine karte für hassan ich finde den einfach nicht


Da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woge110 (1. November 2006)

*AW: NPC's in Vengard*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 01.11.2006 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Woge110 am 01.11.2006 18:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thx endlich gefunden
mein schaaaatz 

ich liebe dic für deine geduldt und natürlich die karte 

thx
WOge


----------



## balduin2 (2. November 2006)

*Irmaks(?) Hellebarde*

Ja ich häng mich hier einfach mal dran  
Sry wenn der Quest irgendwo schon mal erklärt war, aber 48 Seiten durchzulesen ist ein bischen viel...  
Bin grad in Silden und überlege Krampfhaft wo die Hellebarde von dem Ork an der Mühle sein könnte (Irmak hiess der glaube ich).
Find ich die irgendwo oder muss ich eine extra kaufen?


----------



## gogo4 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Irmaks(?) Hellebarde*



			
				balduin2 am 02.11.2006 09:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich häng mich hier einfach mal dran
> Sry wenn der Quest irgendwo schon mal erklärt war, aber 48 Seiten durchzulesen ist ein bischen viel...
> Bin grad in Silden und überlege Krampfhaft wo die Hellebarde von dem Ork an der Mühle sein könnte (Irmak hiess der glaube ich).
> Find ich die irgendwo oder muss ich eine extra kaufen?



Die hängt in ner Fischerhütte bei nem normalen Orksöldner, glaube ein oder zwei Hütten von dem Bootsbauer entfernt.


----------



## Hells_Bells (3. November 2006)

BunGEe am 23.10.2006 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Ahnensteinquest in Nordmar. Bin grad bei Angirs Grab und davor steht einer vom Feuerclan, der sagt, dass ein Orkschamane den Stein hat. Da die NPCs sicher immer gern umlegen lassen  wollte ich die Orks erstmal allein plätten. Allerdings hat der Schamane den Ahnenstein nicht.
> Oder liegt der dort irgendwo im Lager rum? In der Höhle ist er auf jedenfall nicht.
> 
> edit: verdammt gibt 2 Schamanen, der 2. ist aber geflohen, siehe hier
> ...



Haargenau das gleiche Problem und ich hab mir schon nen Wolf nach dem zweiten Schamanen gesucht.....bleibt unauffindbar.
Vor allem ist der Bruder so schnell, man kommt gar nicht hinterher, weil man ja nebenbei auch noch attackiert wird.
Bleibt wohl nur der Cheat, danke für den Link.
3 der 6 Ahnenschreine hab ich ja schon erledigt, der mit dem Schamanen wäre der vierte (komischerweise hat mir das Questlog aber gemeldet, die Quest wäre bestanden)....nach 2 weiteren liegen im Süden auf der Karte, suche ich mir aber nen Wolf....stehe immer genau bei der roten Markierung, ist aber nichts zu sehen (Höhle oder so). Liegen die irgendwo hoch oben im Gebirge oder wie ?


----------



## Tiger39 (3. November 2006)

*Wo ist Runak der Druide*

Hi,
ich momentan auf der Suche von Runak, einer der mächtigsten Druiden, aber wo ist er? Südlich oder nördlich von Geldern und wo genau. Torn habe ich schon gefunden aber welche Druiden gibt es noch (außer Bogir)?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (3. November 2006)

*AW: Wo ist Runak der Druide*



			
				Tiger39 am 03.11.2006 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich momentan auf der Suche von Runak, einer der mächtigsten Druiden, aber wo ist er? Südlich oder nördlich von Geldern und wo genau. Torn habe ich schon gefunden aber welche Druiden gibt es noch (außer Bogir)?


Nördlich von Silden bei den grossen Wasserfällen ist Runak (haufenweise Schattenläufer in der Nähe).

(Süd-)Östlich von Montera ist auch noch ein Druide. Den Weg ohne Banditen nehmen Richtung des kleinen Hofs direkt an einem Fluss östlich von Montera.


----------



## Grappa11 (3. November 2006)

*AW: Wo ist Runak der Druide*

Ich habe auch noch zwei Fragen:

Wo befindet sich "Der Kelch der Wasserhändler" für den Händler in Braga?


Wo genau befindet sich die Räuber die den Händler aus Ben Erai (also jedenfalls die Stadt die von den Untoten belagert wird) beraubt haben? Er sagt ja in welche Richtung die geflohen seien, aber irgendwie finde ich die trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Bugsycep (3. November 2006)

*Mortana Questverlauf...*

hey ich hab mal ne frage zum story- bzw quest verlauf!ich hab jetzt mal so weit gespielt das ich in mortana 67 rufpunkte habe und noch 2 quests ausständig habe!da ich aber auf der rebelen seite bin kann ich die eine quest denk ich mal nicht aubschließen (das ist die mim marik und der loyalität blabla)!ok nun sind nur 2 quests ausständig aber ich bekomm keine neuen mehr in mortana!und mit fehlen noch 8 rufpunkte bis 75%!und ich weiß das es noch die quest mit den sklaven gibt wo man den ?bradley? was sagen soll und bla bla aber diese quest bekomm ich nirgends auf!!und irgendwie gehts grad nicht weiter und wollte wissen ob ich vl zuerst Gotha befreien muss !!!thx scho mal


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (3. November 2006)

*AW: Wo ist Runak der Druide*



			
				Grappa11 am 03.11.2006 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo genau befindet sich die Räuber die den Händler aus Ben Erai (also jedenfalls die Stadt die von den Untoten belagert wird) beraubt haben? Er sagt ja in welche Richtung die geflohen seien, aber irgendwie finde ich die trotzdem nicht.


Siehe im Sticky-Thread bei Ben Erai.
Wasserkelch: Weiss ich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Tiger39 (3. November 2006)

*AW: Wo ist Runak der Druide*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 03.11.2006 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Tiger39 am 03.11.2006 14:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke habe den bei Montera gefunden. Bei den Wasserfällen muss ich noch mal hin.


----------



## gamerschwein (3. November 2006)

*Wo ist Reddock?*

Hi!
Nachdem ich mit dem "Anführer" der Aufständischen in Ardea gesprochen habe , keint er ich solle mit Gorn nach Reddock gehen und dem Chef dort sagen , dass er Leute schicken soll. Das Problem ist aber : Ich finde weder Gorn noch Reddock! Ich hab mittlerweile einen Schmied unterhalb von Kap Dun befreit, was dann als Quest für Reddock abgelegt wurde , aber Reddock finde ich immer noch nicht.
Edit: Und wie zur Hölle kann ich in der Hauptquest weiterkommen wenn es einfach nur "Finde Xardas" heisst?


----------



## olstyle (3. November 2006)

*AW: Wo ist Reddock?*



			
				gamerschwein am 03.11.2006 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Nachdem ich mit dem "Anführer" der Aufständischen in Ardea gesprochen habe , keint er ich solle mit Gorn nach Reddock gehen und dem Chef dort sagen , dass er Leute schicken soll. Das Problem ist aber : Ich finde weder Gorn noch Reddock! Ich hab mittlerweile einen Schmied unterhalb von Kap Dun befreit, was dann als Quest für Reddock abgelegt wurde , aber Reddock finde ich immer noch nicht.
> Edit: Und wie zur Hölle kann ich in der Hauptquest weiterkommen wenn es einfach nur "Finde Xardas" heisst?


Gorn sollte zusammen mit Diego usw. am Lagerfeur am Ortsausgang von Ardea sitzen. 
Dieser bringt dich dann auch nach Reddock.
Solltest du ihn trotzdem nicht finden ist mein Tipp einfach mal auf die kleine Karte im Questlog zu gucken, da kann man auch die Rebellenstädte sehen(Reddock ist der Baum zwischen Ardea und Kap Dun).
mfg Olstyle


----------



## gamerschwein (3. November 2006)

*AW: Wo ist Reddock?*



			
				olstyle am 03.11.2006 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> gamerschwein am 03.11.2006 17:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kann mich noch dran erinnern ihn bei einem Kumpel auch mal an dem Lagerfeuer gesehen zu haben aber da ist er nicht mehr.
Und wegen der Karte: Das hab ich schon probiert , ich finds einfach nicht.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (3. November 2006)

*AW: Wo ist Reddock?*



			
				gamerschwein am 03.11.2006 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wegen der Karte: Das hab ich schon probiert , ich finds einfach nicht.


Weltexklusives Video: Schaue zu, wie Moppel G3 spielt! 
Begleite den Namenlosen Helden auf seiner abenteuerlichen Reise von Ardea nach Reddock! Wird er es schaffen?

Hero Goes To Reddockwood: DivX 5.1.x  Video (~6 MB)


----------



## gamerschwein (5. November 2006)

*AW: Wo ist Reddock?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 03.11.2006 23:38 schrieb:
			
		

> gamerschwein am 03.11.2006 18:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bumi (11. November 2006)

*AW: Wo ist Reddock?*

Hab auch mal wieder 'ne Frage. Und zwar: wo finde ich denn den Tempel von Geldern und wo finde ich den Helm des Paladins?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. November 2006)

*AW: Wo ist Reddock?*



			
				bumi am 11.11.2006 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch mal wieder 'ne Frage. Und zwar: wo finde ich denn den Tempel von Geldern und wo finde ich den Helm des Paladins?


Der Helm ist im Tempel von Geldern, und der Tempel von Geldern ist der Bereich, den man erst betreten darf, wenn man 75% Ruf in Geldern hat.


----------



## gogo4 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Wo ist Reddock?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 12.11.2006 01:00 schrieb:
			
		

> bumi am 11.11.2006 12:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt nicht! Der Tempel von Geldern ist das Haus in dem Grok sitzt, da stimm ich dir zu, den Helm findet man aber in dem Haus mit den beiden Schamanen links vom Tor das nach Trelis führt.


----------



## HanFred (12. November 2006)

*AW: Wo ist Reddock?*



			
				gogo4 am 12.11.2006 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt nicht! Der Tempel von Geldern ist das Haus in dem Grok sitzt, da stimm ich dir zu, den Helm findet man aber in dem Haus mit den beiden Schamanen links vom Tor das nach Trelis führt.


jup, der liegt da auf einem tisch oder regal. rechts gucken, wenn man ins gebäude kommt.
um das ding zu kriegen, braucht man überhaupt keinen ruf.


----------



## Fuina2 (12. November 2006)

Dexter am 13.10.2006 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Bug oder braucht man nur Glück?  Soll Fleisch von den scheuen Hirschen besorgen, abgesehen das Sie wirklich scheu sind     haben die immer nur normales Fleisch.



Das ist auch so richtig, wenn du dann aber 5 scheue Hirsche getötet hast bekommst du die Nachricht, das Fleisch zurückzubringen. Das mit dem scheu stimmt allerdings. Ich habe min 4. Stunden nach dem letzten, das wegrannte, gesucht aber leider nicht gefunden. Habe aber dann im MARVIN Modus einen Hirschen spawnen lasen und gekillt.


----------



## Tiger39 (16. November 2006)

Wo finde ich Cronos und Nefarius?
Die anderen habe ich schon getötet.


----------



## major-dutch (16. November 2006)

Fuina2 am 12.11.2006 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem scheu stimmt allerdings. Ich habe min 4. Stunden nach dem letzten, das wegrannte, gesucht aber leider nicht gefunden. Habe aber dann im MARVIN Modus einen Hirschen spawnen lasen und gekillt.


Die Quests mit den Hirschen sind beide* fuer'n Popo, da mind. ein Hirsch spurlos verschwindet. Auch wenn man nach einer ganzen Weile wieder an die Stelle zurueckkehrt. So zumindest geschehen bei mir und ich konnte beide Quests nicht abschliessen.
Wie kann man denn z.B. einen der scheuen Hirsche spawnen?   --md

*) Erlege die Hirsche auf dem Plateau!
Erlege die scheuen Hirsche


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (17. November 2006)

*AW: Wo ist Reddock?*



			
				gogo4 am 12.11.2006 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 12.11.2006 01:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ups, stümmt, bei den Tempelschamanen sind die Kelche/Schalen. *verwechselt hab*


----------



## Grappa11 (21. November 2006)

*AW: Wo ist Reddock?*

so da bin ich wieder 
ich hätte da noch ein kleines Problemchen. Ich würde ganz gerne noch die beiden verbliebenen *Wassermagier* killen (Saturas und Nefarius). Blöderweise kann ich den doofen Assassinen, der den Schlüssel zur Zelle hat, nicht mehr umknüppeln. Dabei geht der direkt drauf. Vielleicht weil ich die Quest von Shakjor angenommen habe, der allerdings bereits Geschichte ist. Wie also kann ich ohne Ben Sala zu "befreien" in die Zelle bzw. an den Schlüssel gelangen? Taschendiebstahl lernen? 
Bei Nefarius ist das Problem, dass er mir gefolgt ist zu diesem Grab, ich ihn dann aber nicht mehr losgeworden bin. Ich konnte dem nur noch sagen, dass er warten soll und das tut er, schon seit Tagen  Naja, da er "blau" ist, kann ich ihn gar nicht im Kampf fokussieren. Wie also kann ich das (ohne Cheat) ändern?

Und eine weitere Frage zu Vengard: Kann ich ohne Auswirkungen den Belagerungsring um die Stadt beseitigen? Ich nehme an, dass man zur Erfüllung von Vaks Quest die Barriere um die Stadt auflösen muss, richtig? Das machen die Feuermagier aber doch nur, wenn die Orks weg sind. Sofern mich Vak nach der Sprengung der Orkstellung um Vengard nicht hasst mache ich das. Wenn dem aber nicht so ist, dauert mir der Testlauf einfach zu lange. Wichtig wäre auch, ob ich vor der Auflösung der Barriere mit Rhobar sprechen müsste. Die Zerschlagung der Rellenstellungen haben meinem Ansehen bei ihm ein wenig geschadet , d.h. die wollen mich halt töten sobald er mich angesprochen hat.


----------



## Homerclon (23. November 2006)

*AW: Wo ist Reddock?*



			
				Grappa11 am 21.11.2006 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> so da bin ich wieder
> ich hätte da noch ein kleines Problemchen. Ich würde ganz gerne noch die beiden verbliebenen *Wassermagier* killen (Saturas und Nefarius). Blöderweise kann ich den doofen Assassinen, der den Schlüssel zur Zelle hat, nicht mehr umknüppeln. Dabei geht der direkt drauf. Vielleicht weil ich die Quest von Shakjor angenommen habe, der allerdings bereits Geschichte ist. Wie also kann ich ohne Ben Sala zu "befreien" in die Zelle bzw. an den Schlüssel gelangen? Taschendiebstahl lernen?


Mit der Quest von Shakjor hat das eigentlich nichts zu tun, ich hatte die Quest auch, aber ich musste erst noch den Finishing Move machen. Das problem ist seine einstellung zu dir, wenn diese Orange ist dann sterben die Gegner sofort.
Taschendiebstahl dürfte helfen, hab ich zumindest schonmal als Lösungsweg gelesen.



> Bei Nefarius ist das Problem, dass er mir gefolgt ist zu diesem Grab, ich ihn dann aber nicht mehr losgeworden bin. Ich konnte dem nur noch sagen, dass er warten soll und das tut er, schon seit Tagen  Naja, da er "blau" ist, kann ich ihn gar nicht im Kampf fokussieren. Wie also kann ich das (ohne Cheat) ändern?


Es gibt 2 Wege, entweder du nutzt einen Verwandlungs-Trank/-Zauber, oder du nutzt einen Flächenzauber, z.b. Feuerwelle oder Eis Explosion.
Nach der Verwandlung wird Nefarius Aggressiv, und die Flächenzauber verletzten auch Verbündete.
Beide Wege hab ich aber noch nicht getestet.
Ich hab die Quest nicht gemacht nachdem ich das Problem mit ihm hatte.



> Wichtig wäre auch, ob ich vor der Auflösung der Barriere mit Rhobar sprechen müsste. Die Zerschlagung der Rellenstellungen haben meinem Ansehen bei ihm ein wenig geschadet , d.h. die wollen mich halt töten sobald er mich angesprochen hat.


AFAIK bleibt die Barriere während des gesammten Spiels bestehen.
Ähm, selbst schuld, wer alles platt macht wird nicht mehr gerne gesehen. 
Solange du nicht auf Seiten der Rebellen das Spiel beenden willst dürfte das aber egal sein.


----------



## Grappa11 (24. November 2006)

*AW: Wo ist Reddock?*

Danke für die Antwort, hatte aber bereits alles erledigt. Ich habe das mit der Verwandlungsmagie bereits gemacht. Nefarius wird dann stinkig. Ich hätte direkt erst die Sklaven und den Nomaden der da rumsteht töten sollen, dann war es nämlich kein Problem mehr. Mit Shakjors Druidenstein in einen Löwen verwandelt und Nefarius aus dem Weg geräumt. 

Das mit dem Taschendiebstahl funktioniert nicht. Da kann man nur Geld klauen. Dafür müsste man wahrscheinlich Meisterdieb sein. Der Typ wird mir "grün" angezeigt, von daher halt sehr seltsam. Ich habe es so gemacht: Die Wachen usw. rundherum zusammengeschlagen (die töte ich so nämlihc zum glück nicht) und erst dann den Obermacker angegriffen. Der stirbt dann auch, aber die bewusstlosen Wachen wissen es nicht. danach quatschen sie einen zwar an "irgendeiner bringt unsere Leute um..." kennst Du ja. Aber ich muss nicht die ganze Stadt auslöschen. 

Das mit der Barriere geht wirklich nicht. Dachte nach der Äußerung vom obersten Feuermagier in der Burg, dass die die Barriere auflösen, sobald die Orkbelagerung vorbei ist. Kann man den aber gar nicht drauf ansprechen. Vielleicht geht das mit Rhobar, aber mit dem hatte ich es mir ja bereits verscherzt.


----------



## XquakerX (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wo ist Reddock?*

wo finde ich den alchemisten avogardo aus Trelis und wie krieg ich dort 75%?

danke im voraus


----------



## Homerclon (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wo ist Reddock?*



			
				XquakerX am 15.12.2006 20:35 schrieb:
			
		

> wo finde ich den alchemisten avogardo aus Trelis und wie krieg ich dort 75%?
> 
> danke im voraus


Der Alchemist der abgehauen ist hat sich auf einen Bauernhof vor Trelis verdrückt.

Karte von Myrtana mit NPC der Nördliche Bauernhof müsste der Gesuchte sein.

Was die 75% angeht, erledigt jede Quest, dann kommst du schon auf die 75%.
Vergiss den Tempel Östlich von Trelis und die Bauernhöfe nicht.


----------



## Ernie123 (9. April 2009)

Moinsen, also ich hab das folgende Problem:

Mit dem QP und Patch 1.7 soll ich eine Lieferung für den Vorposten von Gotha aus Richtung Montera abfangen. Jetzt soll ich Infos zu Bewachung etc. sammeln. Wenn ich zum Ork-Anführer nach Montera gehe, verrate ich aber die Pläne der Rebellen, jetzt suche ich einen alternativen Informanten.


----------

